# De la vie des macgéens



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mars 2022)

Hier matin, j'avais rendez-vous à l'hosto pour faire cryogéniser une keratose sur le front, keratose qui n'est ni plus ni moins qu'un "grain de beauté" low cost signe d'une sénilité qui, si elle n'est pas précoce est chiante du point de vue esthétique ... C'est d'ailleurs ce que @Toum'aï appelait un "trou de balle" il y a quelques années mais qui a bien évolué avec le temps !  

Alors, quand j'ai vu la dermatologue s'approcher de moi avec son petit thermos métallisé, je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de penser à l'effroi que peut ressentir un pauvre spermatozoïde entubé qu'on approche d'un récipient d'azote liquide !  

Ce devait être sans douleur ... Heureusement parce que j'ai bien dégusté avec la sensation atroce de brûlure que j'ai ressenti par après pendant plusieurs heures et ce, sous le regard réprobateur de la dermato qui me répétait : "Allons ! Ne soyons pas douillet !" ...  

Elle m'a dit qu'il "allait tomber tout seul" dans les jours qui viennent et c'est la raison pour laquelle j'évite de bouffer des couques aux raisins sans vérifier au préalable "qu'il" est encore bien accroché !  

Pfffff ! Triste de vieillir !!!


----------



## ScapO (15 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffff ! Triste de vieillir !!!


ouais


----------



## aCLR (20 Mars 2022)

Je m’abonne ^^


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2022)

Il m’est arrivé un truc aujourd’hui, amis macgéens, vous n’allez pas le croire !

Je me suis fait insulter… Oui, oui, insulter ! Alors que vous savez quoi, j’étais dans mon bon droit.

La journée avait bien commencé. Après un réveil automatique aux aurores, je me rendormais jusqu’au son du réveil programmé. Un café et une viennoiserie plus tard, Médor et moi partions pour notre grande sortie du jour.

Depuis toujours, la première balade du dimanche, le jour du seigneur, est pour le chien l’occasion de déposer des messages olfactifs au-delà de son périmètre habituel. Et ce matin, alors que nous approchions de la bifurcation attendue toute la semaine sur notre parcours habituel, une infraction ordinaire pointa au loin en notre direction, un vélo sur le trottoir.

Il n’est pas rare que nous croisions des cyclistes le dimanche matin, mais la plupart du temps ils sont sur la route. Vêtus de la tenue qui va bien, ces amoureux de la petite reine avalent les kilomètres en groupe.

D’ailleurs l’autre dimanche, un cycliste égaré s’arrêta à notre hauteur pour me demander son chemin. Ces compagnons de route avaient dû lui dire : _on se retrouve sur la place du marché !_ Sauf qu’en ville rares sont les places répondant à ce toponyme. C’est plus courant dans les bleds de moins de mille habitants. Mais bon… Le gars était perdu. J’allais le remettre sur le bon chemin. Alors que je commençais à le renseigner, une voiture passant à notre hauteur klaxonna. Mon cycliste lui fit un signe réprobateur de la main. Et là, l’automobiliste pila. Mon cycliste l’invectiva d’un hochement de tête. Après un instant d’hésitation, l’automobiliste repris son chemin et moi mon explication non sans lancer un juron à l’intention de l’importun. Mais ce matin, le nom d’oiseau, c’est moi qui l’ait pris, hi hi.

Médor occupait une moitié de trottoir tandis que j’occupais l’autre, près à faire face au vélo approchant. Chevauché par une femme, le vélo ne descendit pas du trottoir à notre hauteur, sûre qu’elle était d’être dans son bon droit. Si bien qu’elle comme moi nous retrouvâmes arrêtés face à face.

Comme elle ne comprenait décidément  pas la situation, je décidais donc d’engager la conversation :_ madame, ce n’est sûrement pas moi qui vais aller sur la route ?! _Et là, sa réponse confirma mon impression. _Mais quel connard çuilà ! _Lança-t-elle avant de braquer sa roue sur la route et d’ajouter après m’avoir dépassé :_ abruti !_

Alors que le code de la route interdit les trottoirs aux deux roues conduits par des individus âgés de plus de huit ans. Et même qu’il les sanctionne d’une amende – non pas pour insulte mais bien pour usage non-conforme d’un espace réservé aux piétons !

Mais bon… Les gens et leurs impressions…


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2022)

Alors moi je n'ai pas d'histoires à vous raconter, mais ci dessous une photo de quelques travaux de remise en état des auges devant notre maison achetée en juillet 2020.






Remise en eau, 
pose de perches entre les pierres, 
destruction du stockage de je ne sais quoi en béton pour le transformer en jardin, 
arracher ronces et orties, 
destruction d'une troisième auge en béton, celle où il y a une tôle ondulée dessus. Elle était pleine de déchets en tout genre.

voilà voilà !


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> destruction du stockage de je ne sais quoi en béton pour le transformer en jardin


On aurait tant aimé lire tes jurons et déboires avec le marteau-piqueur !


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2022)

Je possède un marteau piqueur entièrement automatisé.


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2022)

Par chez moi, on appelle ça un « peace maker » !


----------



## touba (21 Mars 2022)

Je passe du temps à regarder les cigognes télévisées...








						Webcam Live Cigognes (Sarralbe, Moselle)
					

Suivez la vie des cigognes de Sarralbe et de leurs petits installés dans le nid sur le toit de la mairie grâce à notre webcam !...




					www.sarralbe.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Je passe du temps à regarder les cigognes télévisées...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nous aussi. 

Enfin, il y a plusieurs personnes qui suivent ce genre d'actualités, ici.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Par chez moi, on appelle ça un « peace maker » !




Et sinon, un Peacemaker, c'est *ceci* !


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et sinon, un Peacemaker, c'est *ceci* !


Ouais… Sauf que c’est moyen pour abattre un mur !


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouais… Sauf que c’est moyen pour abattre un mur !



Mais pour abattre d'autres trucs, ça fonctionne bien...


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais pour abattre d'autres trucs, ça fonctionne bien...


Hin hin hin !


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Nous aussi.
> 
> Enfin, il y a plusieurs personnes qui suivent ce genre d'actualités, ici.


A cette heure ci elles sont en train de préparer le deuxième œuf 
ça n’a pas été long, d’ailleurs, c’est déjà fini…


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mars 2022)

Quelqu'un aurait vu passer le printemps ?...
De mon côté ( Île de France), j'ai l'impression d'être passé directement de l'hiver à l'été...
Sans transition.


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait vu passer le printemps ?...


Cela fait bien deux semaines que les violettes fleurissent sur les talus riches en humus. Donc oui, j’ai vu le printemps annoncer son arrivée, hé hé ^^


----------



## jeamy (21 Mars 2022)

Aujourd'hui, j'ai pour la première fois, signé une pétition. Je préfère toujours faire des dons (argent ou objets) mais en lisant les infos de la guerre, j'ai appris que beaucoup de firmes françaises continuaient à commercer avec les Russes au nom de la collaboration équitable. 

Pétition que j'ai signé

Le comble : Auchan : grande enseigne dans notre pays s'est permis samedi de mettre des caddys à disposition des clients pour les remplir afin d'aider les pauvres ukrainiens.

Je ne sais pas si ce message à sa place à cet endroit et n'hésitez pas à le supprimer en cas d'erreur de ma part
Merci à vous


----------



## boninmi (21 Mars 2022)

Je construis une clôture autour de ma piscine en cas de guerre.


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2022)

En pierres ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mars 2022)

jeamy88 a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, j'ai pour la première fois, signé une pétition. Je préfère toujours faire des dons (argent ou objets) mais en lisant les infos de la guerre, j'ai appris que beaucoup de firmes françaises continuaient à commercer avec les Russes au nom de la collaboration équitable.
> 
> Pétition que j'ai signé
> 
> ...



J'ai signé et donné 4€.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> En pierres ?




Sauf erreur, c'est ce qui a le mieux réussi aux Trois Petits Cochons, dans au moins l'une des versions de l'histoire.


----------



## boninmi (21 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> En pierres ?


Non, en panneaux rigides de fer soudé.
En fait c'est surtout pour éviter que des petits enfants (voire un chien, ou les chats de @thebiglebowsky ) tombent dedans par inattention.


Human-Fly a dit:


> J'ai signé et donné 4€.


Je ne fréquente aucun de ces magasins, le boycott est facile. Pour l'argent, je pense qu'il vaut mieux donner directement aux associations, plutôt qu'aux gestionnaires de pétitions.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Non, en panneaux rigides de fer soudé.
> En fait c'est surtout pour éviter que des petits enfants (voire un chien, ou les chats de @thebiglebowsky ) tombent dedans par inattention.
> 
> Je ne fréquente aucun de ces magasins, le boycott est facile. Pour l'argent, je pense qu'il vaut mieux donner directement aux associations, plutôt qu'aux gestionnaires de pétitions.




Je me suis limité à 4€ pour la pétition, pour qu'elle devienne plus visible.

Mais je suis d'accord, l'essentiel doit aller aux associations, et je compte aussi faire un don (plus subsanciel) à une association.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Pour l'argent, je pense qu'il vaut mieux donner directement aux associations, plutôt qu'aux gestionnaires de pétitions.




Du coup, quelle association soutenir dans ce contexte, selon toi ? 

(Là, premier degré. Je me renseigne avant de faire mon choix. )


----------



## touba (22 Mars 2022)

Quelques pistes ici:








						Guerre en Ukraine : comment aider les Ukrainiens depuis la France ?
					

Comment les Français peuvent-ils aider les Ukrainiens restés sur place ou réfugiés dans les pays frontaliers ?




					www.service-public.fr


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2022)

Bon, bon, bon 



Opération corned beef ON !

(à suivre)


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2022)

(suite)



— Aux abris !!!


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2022)

(suite bis)





— Osakoi ???


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2022)

(suite ter)




— Oh la lune !?


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2022)

(suite toujours)




— Au dodo !


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2022)

(suite logique)




— À l’attaque !!!


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2022)

(suite ratée)





— Oh mince !?


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2022)

(fin)




— Ça commence à bien faire !
— Quoi ?!
— Au dodo qu’on a dit !
— Qui ?!
— Zzz…


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2022)

(épilogue)




Opération corned beef OFF





Voilà, voilà, voilà…


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2022)

Allez ! Un dernier pour la route !   






— Aux abris ?!
— À l’attaque !?
— À l’attaque ?!
— Aux abris !?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> A cette heure ci elles sont en train de préparer le deuxième œuf
> ça n’a pas été long, d’ailleurs, c’est déjà fini…


non il n'y en a qu'un seul ce matin


----------



## touba (22 Mars 2022)

Je sais pas ce que ce couple de cigognes trafique avec leurs œufs mais en début de soirée je n'en voyais plus aucun...
Et au moment om j'écris ces lignes je n'en vois aucun non plus... Est-ce qu'elles les enfouissent dans le nid de temps en temps ?

Par contre, @thebiglebowsky, désolé je ne suis pas certain que la discussion prenne la tournure que tu espérais.


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> non il n'y en a qu'un seul ce matin


N'étant pas ornithologue, j'ignore la durée entre la phase 'zig-zig jolie madame' et la ponte. Ou alors il avait une capote 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mars 2022)

Ce matin il était bien là. Peut-être caché ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Par contre, @thebiglebowsky, désolé je ne suis pas certain que la discussion prenne la tournure que tu espérais.


Non ! Non ! Ce fil est destiné à "tout le monde" pour discuter de nous, de nos vies, de nos passions, de nos états d'âmes, de nos envies, de nos peurs, de nos coups de coeurs, de tous les petits faits parfois (souvent) anodins qui émaillent notre quotidien ...

A ce titre, les matous et les cigognes, notamment ... ça me va très bien !!!!


----------



## touba (22 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Peut-être caché ?


Un peu tôt pour cacher les œufs, Pâques c'est le 18 Avril, quelles farceuses ces cigognes...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2022)

J'ai été passionné de motos durant de nombreuses années et chaque année, dès les premiers beaux jours, ça me titille encore malgré que je sache que c'est "plié" pour moi ! (vertiges récurrents, réflexes légèrement déficients, vue qui baisse etc...) ...  

Et pourtant ... ... je n'avais jamais piloté de moto avant d'acheter mon premier engin, une Harley-Davidson Sporster 883 d'un bleu profond de toute beauté ... D'ailleurs, je n'étais jamais monté sur une moto auparavant.

La législation belge, compte tenu de l'ancienneté de mon permis, me permettait de rouler avec n'importe quelle moto sans limitation de cylindrée - ce qui est une ineptie, vous l'avouerez !

Je l'ai achetée sur un coup de coeur et lorsque j'ai demandé à mon fils aîné de m'accompagner chez Harley pour en prendre livraison, il m'avait proposé, en tant que motard accompli, de la ramener jusque chez moi par sécurité !

J'ai refusé en lui disant que je m'en chargerai moi-même, à condition qu'il m'explique les principales commandes (freins, embrayage et surtout, passage des vitesses ...  ) ... c'était à prendre ou à laisser ! En plus, ce n'était pas cette trentaine de kms qui allait me faire peur !

Et c'est ce qu'il fit et après moultes explications, avant de démarrer, il m'avait dit : "Pa ! J'ai été content de t'avoir connu !"  
et d'ajouter une dernière recommandation ... "fais gaffe ! ça pèse quand même 250 kilos !"

J'ai donc démarré alors qu'il me suivait avec sa voiture et à sa grande surprise, je suis rentré tout-à-fait à l'aise en ayant l'impression d'avoir assisté à la naissance d'une grande passion !

Lorsque, devant la maison, j'ai coupé le moteur je lui ai dit : "Alors ! ça t'en bouche un coin hein fiston ?" ... Ce à quoi il m'a répondu : "Dis ça à la file de bagnoles qui nous suivaient pendant que tu prenais toute la route à du 50 kms/H...!"  

Ah ces enfants !


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> tu prenais toute la route à du 50 kms/H


Un jour que je revenais de Bretagne vers Le Havre sur ma Yam DTMX bien gonflée, je pète le pignon de 6e ! 
Donc je roule en 5e et pour ne pas trop consommer d'essence (réservoir de 6,5 litres et conso idem aux 100, bin oui, j'ai dit gonflée), je roule à 90 en 5e. Je rejoins une bande de bikers en Harley, une dizaine et roule avec eux pendant plus d'une centaine de km avec une bécane assez nerveuse. À un moment, troquet sur la route, les mecs cligno à droite et moi de même mais sans cligno j'en ai pas...
On discute, j'explique le coup de ma 6e qui a pété, les mecs compatissant m'ont offert ma mousse 
Sympas ces bikers tout tatoués avant la mode, et je vous dit pas leurs nanas...

Plus tard, je démonte le moteur pour changer le pignon cassé. Le concessionnaire me dit qu'il n'en a qu'un d'une enduro avec une dent de plus...
Je prends, je remonte, et là en 6e et heureusement qu'elle était gonflée ma DTMX, ça tirait un peu long, mais je pouvais aller à 150 km/h quand même...


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2022)

On a enfin changé de page !  


(je sais pas vous mais ces histoires de pays de l’Est, moins je les lis mieux je me porte…)


----------



## Gwen (22 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> (je sais pas vous mais ces histoires de pays de l’Est, moins je les lis mieux je me porte…)


Pays de quoi ? Moi, je ne vais que vers l'Ouest, comme un vrais Cow-Boy !


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Pays de quoi ? Moi, je ne vais que vers l'Ouest, comme un vrais Cow-Boy !


Quoi ? J'ai toujours cru que c'était le matin, l'aube d'une nouvelle aventure...


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2022)

Ma première virée en moto je m'en souviendrai longtemps. Fallait la ramener, une honda 125 rachetée à mon beau-frère qui arrivait de Marseille (la moto, pas le beauf'), de la gare de Lyon à chez moi dans le 15°. Le deux roues je connaissais, des annéess que je faisais de la mob'.
Ben oui mais non, j'ai vite appris qu'une moto, même légère, ça ne se conduit pas comme une mob. Premier virage, ça passe, normal, j'étais à la vitesse d'un piéton. J'enquille les quais de Seine, prudent, un petit 50, mais la Seine n'est pas droite, ça tourne de nouveau, et donc je bouge le guidon... et je pars de l'autre côté. Leçon numéro 1 : sur une moto, pour tourner à droite tu pousses légèrement sur la main droite et tu suis le mouvement. Arrive un feu rouge, réflexe de 10 ans de mob, j'agrippe les deux poignées au guidon. Mauvaise pioche ! la honda file tout droit en roue libre, j'écrase le frein arrière au pied et ouf, je ne traverse pas le carrefour. Leçon numéro 2 : la poignée de gauche, c'est l'embrayage, 2bis les freins à tambour c'est nul (c'était une K5 de 74). Heureusement à l'époque à 6h du mat' il n'y avait pas grand monde, et je suis arrivé chez moi sans encombres.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> c'était une K5 de 74


Si je me souviens bien, une bi-cylindres.
J'avais un pote qu'en avait une. Un soir nous sommes 4 en 125 et on se dit qu'on passe devant le ciné pour voir ce qui se joue. Nous sommes tous les quatre en 1ère au ralenti, donc à 5 km/h. Le pote sur sa K5, Tiwoui, se dit : " à cette vitesse je pourrais marcher à côté de ma bécane".
Hop, il saute et essaye d'aller à la vitesse de l'engin. Mais le grip de ses chaussures le ralenti, et comme il tiens la poignée de gaz, elle tourne et la moto accélère. Je vous dit pas le croutage sur le bitume...
J'en pleure encore de rire !


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2022)

Ma première expérience en mob’, une 51 Motobécane, s’est terminée dans une haie de troènes ! Résultat… Fourche fêlée ! Le pote qui m’avait laissé son engin n’en revenait pas… 

Mais quelle idée ai-je eu d’accélérer lors d’un demi-tour sur route me direz-vous… Sûrement l’envie de me taper un trottoir et d’emplafonner une haie !


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2022)

Les histoires de motos et de motards, c'est inépuisable, tant qu'on est la pour les raconter.


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2022)

La sagesse a causé amis macgéens !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Sympas ces bikers tout tatoués avant la mode, et je vous dit pas leurs nanas...


 ... D'accord avec toi pour les nanas ... Mais bon ! Faut aimer l'odeur du cuir, de la sueur et du cambouis !  

Par contre, je me rappelle d'un truc amusant : Je roulais principalement avec mon frérot et on avait l'habitude de se lancer des défis que, tacitement, il était très difficile de refuser pour des questions d'ego !

Un jour, sur une aire d'autoroute, on voit un groupe d'une vingtaine de motards avec des "sportives" style Hayabusa et autres japonaiseries - ils étaient occupés à bouffer tranquillement sur l'herbe ! Mon frère en profite pour me lancer un défi du style : "1.000 balles pour toi - c'était encore en francs belges - si tu t'arrêtes devant eux et que tu gueules "Hé les gars ! Vos motos ! Ils font les mêmes pour hommes ???" - ensuite, tu démarres et tu files en faisant un gros doigt d'honneur"  

En examinant la situation en fonction des "pours et des contres" manifestes, je me suis dis que le temps que j'arrive sur l'autoroute, ils seront déjà à plus de 200/250 kms/H alors que ma HD plafonne péniblement aux alentours de 140 kms/H - c'était fichu d'avance et je n'avais pas envie d'en prendre plein la gueule, même casqué !  

Donc je renonce !   

C'est alors que je vois mon frérot démarrer, s'arrêter devant le groupe de motards, leur parler et puis redémarrer sans avoir causé d'énervement ... J'étais scié ! Jusqu'au moment ou j'ai appris qu'il leur avait dit : "Hé les gars ! Elles sont tops vos motos !" ... Le salopard !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2022)

Ma première HD - Sportster 883 Low






Et ma seconde ... et dernière !    - Sportster 1200





​


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2022)

Ton frérot, c'est le genre à user ses freins, non ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Ton frérot, c'est le genre à user ses freins, non ?


Non ! Lui il est plutôt du genre à ronger son frein !!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Les histoires de motos et de motards, c'est inépuisable, tant qu'on est la pour les raconter.


Et la littérature ne manque pas...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Ton frérot, c'est le genre à user ses freins, non ?


En parlant de freins, j'ai roulé des années en n'utilisant que le frein arrière jusqu'au jour ou je me suis gamellé lamentablement !  

Mon fils : Mais pa, pourquoi t'as freiné de l'arrière ???
Moi : Mais fils, je ne freine que de l'arrière !  
Mon fils :


----------



## boninmi (22 Mars 2022)

Je n'ai jamais fait de moto. Mais vos histoires de gamins font quand même rigoler
J'ai cru un moment qu' @aCLR  s'était trompé avec le fil de @thebiglebowsky sur ses chats
Je n'ai pas trop envie d'en rajouter avec la guerre mais en ce moment je dors mal


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mars 2022)

Ben moi j'ai commencé avec une 125 Twin Honda la même que ça.






J'avais 16 ans. Puis un soir en rentrant du boulot, en 1981 un mec bourré, m'a envoyé au tapis pour très longtemps.
Ça a été ma première et dernière moto. Des appareillages à chaque jambe ne me permettent pas le moindre mouvement avec mes pieds.

Mais, _oui dans toutes les bonnes histoires, il y a un mais _

Depuis quelques années j'ai pu m'acheter ça :
Boite séquentielle à la main.






Sous mon casque, les premiers Km au guidon, j'ai pleuré d'émotion


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Depuis quelques années j'ai pu m'acheter ça :
> Boite séquentielle à la main.


Waouhhh ! Un Can-Am !  
J'y ai pensé aussi, mais le prix m'a fait reculer ... même en occasion ! 
ça résoudrait en partie mes problèmes de vertiges et de stabilité mais pas mon nystagmus, malheureusement ! 
Ce sera dans une prochaine vie, sauf si je me réincarne en matou, bien entendu ...


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> J'ai cru un moment qu' @aCLR  s'était trompé avec le fil de @thebiglebowsky sur ses chats



Nooooooon ! Voyant le fil dériver sur un sujet épuisant, votre modérateur a tout simplement fait de même. Il a repris les thèmes d’autres sujets pour les intégrer à celui-ci. Car votre modérateur avait deux solutions… Caviarder vos messages – avec tous les risques que cela comporte – ou jacqueter plus que de raison pour tourner la page d’une tournure d’événements hors de propos – avec le risque que certains ne comprennent pas la teneur de mon intervention ^^


----------



## touba (22 Mars 2022)

Je roule en Suzuki TF 125 en ce moment... Moto achetée neuve, elles sont encore produites pour le Rwanda et l'Afrique du Sud mais un importateur en a fait venir quelques unes au Sénégal.

Elles ont la particularité d'avoir les poignées d'embrayage et de freins qui se bloquent avec une sorte de crochet qui permet de rapidement s'arrêter sans trouver le point mort et pas nécessairement sur le plat. Elles ont aussi une béquille de chaque côté...
En fait elles sont énormément vendues aux bergers sud-africains qui s'en servent pour contrôler leur troupeau dans les collines et donc à flanc de colline et avec la pente à droite ou à gauche la béquille est toujours du bon côté pour s'arrêter et laisser quelques instants sa moto.

Je ne roule qu'avec ça depuis quelques années, malgré la dangerosité des routes ici. La loi du plus gros s'applique et là je suis souvent le plus petit...







19.000 km jamais changé un câble de frein ou d'embrayage, jamais ouvert le moteur 2T pour quoique ce soit.
Jamais une panne, aucune pièce cassée par l'usure, je ne change que les pneus...
6 vitesses, top speed : 80 km/h
distance de freinage à cette allure :
illimitée...​


----------



## boninmi (22 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Nooooooon ! Voyant le fil dériver sur un sujet épuisant, votre modérateur a tout simplement fait de même. Il a repris les thèmes d’autres sujets pour les intégrer à celui-ci. Car votre modérateur avait deux solutions… Caviarder vos messages – avec tous les risques que cela comporte – ou jacqueter plus que de raison pour tourner la page d’une tournure d’événements hors de propos – avec le risque que certains ne comprennent pas la teneur de mon intervention ^^


Oui mais là ça commence à ressembler furieusement à cet autre sujet : 






						Parlons vroum vroum... (beurk v2)
					

Bonjour par ici, Je viens de découvrir cette rubrique. Depuis presque 5 ans j'ai une Mustang, le petit modèle, pas le V8. Certains disent que les vrais Mustang ont de V8, moi ce qui m'intéresse, c'est son look.    V8 inside ?




					forums.macg.co


----------



## peyret (22 Mars 2022)

Salut à tous,

...tiens en passant, j'ai vu ceci ——> 
	

		
			
		

		
	





jura39 banni ....?... !!


----------



## love_leeloo (22 Mars 2022)

oui moi aussi je me suis posé la question


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Oui mais là ça commence à ressembler furieusement à cet autre sujet :



Le bruit et l’odeur en moins !


----------



## touba (22 Mars 2022)

C'est mérité, il parlait trop du Jura.


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mars 2022)

je me disais tiens c'est bizarre on le voit plus


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> J’ai supprimé l’ânerie postée par la montagne en sucre ainsi que les échanges occasionnés par cette ineptie ! Je vous rappelle que vous êtes tenu de poster des images ou des dessins grimant l’actualité, pas des fausses rumeurs graveleuses sans intérêt ! Comme il répète les bourderies ces jours-ci, le rocher suchard 39 est interdit de réponse pour 28 jours…


Voilà


----------



## patlek (22 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> C'est mérité, il parlait trop du Jura.



Et maintenant, c' est un rebelle!


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mars 2022)

Il y a un truc que je comprends pas : on se banni entre modos 
Mais quel est le fonctionnement précis de ce forum, et comme dit précédemment c'est qui le chef et qui fait quoi ?
Apparement certains ont plus de pouvoir que d'autres, c'est très ambiguë tout ça


----------



## touba (22 Mars 2022)

panier de crabes.


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> panier de crabes.


Ouais, et c'est bien dommage !


----------



## boninmi (22 Mars 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voilà


Mais c'est vieux, ce truc ? Ou alors la sanction a été lente ... laborieuse discussion entre modos ...
Bon, je sors, je vais me faire bannir moi aussi ...



> touba: panier ...


toi aussi ...


----------



## aCLR (22 Mars 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voilà


Voilà rien du tout !

Quand j’annonce à quelqu’un qu’il est interdit de réponses dans un sujet, il n’est pas banni pour autant. Rappelle-toi nicomarcos, quand tu étais interdit de réponses dans le sujet des actualités amusantes, il n’y a que dans ce sujet dans lequel tu ne pouvais pas poster. Et tu n’etais pas mis au ban. 


nicomarcos a dit:


> Il y a un truc que je comprends pas : on se banni entre modos


Il n’était plus modérateur au moment de son bannissement – intervenu lundi à sa demande expresse.


nicomarcos a dit:


> Ouais, et c'est bien dommage !


Je vais te dire un truc nicomarcus… Même si je préférerai te renvoyer vers le sujet en question. Mais vois-tu, il a disparu suite à une mise à jour des forums… Tout comme l’auteur de cette passionnante discussion… Bref, ça causait des forums et de la démocratie.

Pour te le dire simplement, les forums en général et plus précisément celui-ci ne sont en rien des espaces démocratiques. Le site parent des forums macgé est une SARL. Et cette société anonyme à responsabilité limitée met à disposition des internautes un espace de discussions et d’entraide pour compléter son offre d’actualités informatiques.

Mais comme toute entreprise, elle garde la maîtrise totale de ce qu’il s’y passe. C’est-à-dire que nous sommes tous ses invités. Nous n’avons aucun pouvoir. Nous devons nous plier aux CGU qu’elle a rédigé afin de pouvoir utiliser son outil.

Donc, si tu ne te sens pas l’aise avec ces règles, libre à toi d’aller voir ailleurs si l’herbe est plus verte !


----------



## boninmi (22 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Donc, si tu ne te sens pas l’aise avec ces règles, libre à toi d’aller voir ailleurs si l’herbe est plus verte !


Tous chez @touba   

Aujourd'hui je suis allé ici:









						Julian Taylor - Galerie Vent des Cimes
					

Périgord, l'hiver     116x81 cm     Acrylique sur toile                        Douce lumière d'Islande     30x60 cm     Acrylique sur toile                        Chapelle à la boite aux lettres jaune, Ubaye     61x46 cm     Acrylique sur toile                        Bergerie de l'Ubaye...



					galerie-ventdescimes.com
				




J'adore ce peintre. Cherchez le petit tracteur rouge.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mars 2022)

Bon les gars !!! Ce fil est censé dégouliner de bons sentiments, de saine camaraderie et de bisounourserie sirupeuse ! Alors ... ...  ... ...


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mars 2022)

Bon. La cigogne a bien défenestré son premier bébé. 
Je vous poste l’article demain. Là je suis au fond de mon lit !


----------



## Romuald (22 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> La cigogne a bien défenestré son premier bébé


C’est ça ta bisounourserie sirupeuse ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Mars 2022)

​— J’t’en foutrais du sirop de bisounours !​

​


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2022)

Chose promise


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Elle m'a dit qu'il "allait tomber tout seul" dans les jours qui viennent et c'est la raison pour laquelle j'évite de bouffer des couques aux raisins sans vérifier au préalable "qu'il" est encore bien accroché !



Alors ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Alors ?


... ça va !!! Merci ! 
En fait, il diminue à vue d'oeil et je dois en avoir perdu plus de la moitié !  
Le problème c'est que je n'ai pas retrouvé les morceaux du "cadavre" ... Bouffés probablement !  ...


----------



## patlek (23 Mars 2022)

Du cannibalisme!!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mars 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Du cannibalisme!!!


De l'auto-canibalisme, nuance...


----------



## flotow (23 Mars 2022)

Et bien moi, je n’ai rien à raconter !
Sauf peut être que je vous écrit en ce moment depuis les transports en commun.


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2022)

Pitin c'est le printemps chez les cigognes, ou alors j'arrive toujours au bon moment. Y'a pas deux minutes je me branche sur la ouèbcam, madame est seule, arrivée de monsieur dans les 10 secondes, claquements de becs, parade, et hop, que je te grimpe dessus. Pas eu le temps de faire une capture d'écran par contre, c'est un rapide !


----------



## flotow (23 Mars 2022)

T’es peut être toi aussi une cigogne !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Pitin c'est le printemps chez les cigognes, ou alors j'arrive toujours au bon moment. Y'a pas deux minutes je me branche sur la ouèbcam, madame est seule, arrivée de monsieur dans les 10 secondes, claquements de becs, parade, et hop, que je te grimpe dessus. Pas eu le temps de faire une capture d'écran par contre, c'est un rapide !


Si elles s'emboitent aussi facilement et rapidement, c'est peut être que ce sont des gigognes !!!  ...


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Pitin c'est le printemps chez les cigognes, ou alors j'arrive toujours au bon moment. Y'a pas deux minutes je me branche sur la ouèbcam, madame est seule, arrivée de monsieur dans les 10 secondes, claquements de becs, parade, et hop, que je te grimpe dessus. Pas eu le temps de faire une capture d'écran par contre, c'est un rapide !


Même chose que toi à l'instant ! Le temps de faire la combinaison de touches et c'était terminé


----------



## boninmi (23 Mars 2022)

Alors peut-être qu'elle a viré le premier œuf parce qu'il n'était pas fécondé.


----------



## touba (23 Mars 2022)

L'ornithologue qui suit Mélodie, puisque c'est son nom, pense que cela pourrait être du à l'heure de ponte : midi. Mélodie étant habitué à pondre la nuit ça aurait pu la perturber...


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2022)

Bon sinon vous mangez quoi ce midi ?
Je pense que je vais me faire œufs au plat sur du jambon. Attention hein, pas le nouvel œuf de cigogne de cette nuit !


----------



## peyret (24 Mars 2022)

... revenu ? ou pondu ?


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mars 2022)

le premier a été détruit par la cigogne. Suis un peu @peyret enfin.


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2022)

Les vieux et la mémoire… 
Toute une histoire !


----------



## peyret (24 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> le premier a été détruit par la cigogne. Suis un peu @peyret enfin.


J'ai suivi...  https://actu.fr/grand-est/sarralbe_...ete-son-premier-oeuf-de-l-annee_49598153.html


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bon sinon vous mangez quoi ce midi ?


Côte de porc et chicons braisés (endives pour nos amis français ! ) ... Miam !


----------



## flotow (24 Mars 2022)

Hier j’ai mangé un maquereau que j’ai pêché l’été dernier. Et ben c’était pas mal du tout


----------



## patlek (24 Mars 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Hier j’ai mangé un maquereau que j’ai pêché l’été dernier. Et ben c’était pas mal du tout



Je vais peut etre ouvrir une bourriche d'huitres que j' ai stocké au grenier il y a 6 mois....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Je vais peut etre ouvrir une bourriche d'huitres que j' ai stocké au grenier il y a 6 mois....


Tu veux dire une pourriche ... ...


----------



## touba (24 Mars 2022)

A propos d'huitres, il y a un breton qui s'est installé dans la lagune de Somone à 80 km au sud de Dakar et depuis de nombreuses années il ostréiculte ! Un régal tous les dimanches matin, sous des cabanes sommaires mais avec un groupe électrogène pour le congélo et du blanc bien frais.


----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2022)

sandouiches, chuis dans le train.

Une petite charade de circonstance ?

Mon premier est un agent de police qui rentre chez lui
Mon second est un flic qui rentre au commissariat
Mon troisième est un keuf qui retourne au troquet
Mon quatrième est un poulet qui revient vers sa dame
Mon cinquième est un CRS qui revient de manif
Mon sixième est un argousin qui retourne au bagne
Sans mon tout une bonne partie de ce fil n'existerait pas


----------



## flotow (24 Mars 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Je vais peut etre ouvrir une bourriche d'huitres que j' ai stocké au grenier il y a 6 mois....


Ils sont chacun dans un petit pot hermétique avec du citron, du laurier, etc. 
Et ouais !


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bon sinon vous mangez quoi ce midi ?


----------



## baron (24 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> chicons braisés (endives pour nos amis français ! ) ... Miam !


J'en prépare pour demain soir, braisés à la Rochefort 10° et une cuillère de sirop artisanal…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2022)

Pffffff ! Je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil dans mon "agenda seniors" distribué par la commune !

Cet après-midi, 2 ateliers prévus de 15 à 18 H :

1° Construction d'hôtels à insectes
2° Confection de nichoirs

Dans la précipitation, j'avais lu "nichons" au lieu de "nichoirs" ... ... je me suis rigolé dessus pendant 30 secondes ...  ...  

Mais demain, à l'académie de musique c'est ... "accordéon et danse de salon" ... peut-être que ça nichonnera sec !!!!! ... 

Pffffffff !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2022)

... Dans le fil "actualités amusantes ... ... " j'ai posté un truc sur les souris et immédiatement, j'ai pensé à une anecdote qui s'est passée il y a plus de 15 ans et que, sauf erreur, j'avais déjà postée sur le forum à l'époque !

Je travaillais avec une dame d'origine flamande qui avait quelques soucis avec la langue française !
Un jour, je l'entends gueuler dans son bureau ... je fonce et je la vois horrifiée en criant : "Un souris ! Il y a un souris dans le coin !"  

Et effectivement, elle avait raison ... et moi de lui dire : "C'est pas UN souris, mais UNE souris !"

Et elle, de me répondre : "Hé bin ! Vous avez un bonne vue !!!!!" ...   ... Je suis encore plié rien que d'y penser !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2022)

Allez ! Une autre petite anecdote pour la route ... Après j'arrête ! 

Je passais une semaine de boulot à Paris, chez Rochas, rue François 1er (l'immeuble avec la façade "spaghettis" pour ceux qui ont connu à l'époque !) ...

J'étais de passage au secrétariat quand un gars vient me dire qu'il a reçu un mail en flamand et il me demande de le traduire ... je traduis le message et je lui demande de téléphoner à l'expéditeur pour confirmer que c'est OK !

5 minutes après, le gars revient en me disant : "Désolé, mais il n'y a aucun Monsieur Willy Verblijven qui travaille là-bas !"

Juste le temps de comprendre et de m'écrouler de rire, je lui réponds qu'il a essayé de téléphoner à une "formule de politesse" !!!!  

En effet, en Flandre on utilise une formule de politesse raccourcie : _"Verblijven Wij"_ qui signifie en gros : "Nous restons ... vos obligés ... ou à votre disposition ..."

Le gars a vu cette phrase à la fin du mail et il a cru que l'expéditeur s'appelait Willy Verblijven !!!!  

Et, effectivement, il a tenté de contacter ... une formule de politesse !    ... sans succès !

C'était le bon temps !!!!! Et en plus, ce n'était pas la première fois que cette confusion arrivait !!!


----------



## baron (24 Mars 2022)

J'ai appris très jeune qu'il ne fallait pas écrire _Beste Groenten_ à la fin des lettres en flamand… 
Mais bien _Beste Groeten_. 

_Groeten_ signifie « vœux, souhaits » (cf. angl. _greetings_) alors que _groenten_, ce sont des légumes, litt. des verdures. Meilleurs légumes, ça ne fait pas une terrible formule de politesse…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2022)

baron a dit:


> J'ai appris très jeune qu'il ne fallait pas écrire _Beste Groenten_ à la fin des lettres en flamand…
> Mais bien _Beste Groeten_.


 ... Arfff ! "Beste groenten" ... le classique des classiques sur les CV des francophones qui doivent envoyer leurs lettres de motivation en flamand !!!!   ...


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2022)

Puisque ça dérive vers les « flamanderies », mon boucher m’a donné sa recette de la carbonade. Pour l’heure, la viande - la basse-côte – marine dans la chouffe !


----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> sandouiches, chuis dans le train.
> 
> Une petite charade de circonstance ?
> 
> ...


Alors, vous avez les neurones en berne ?


----------



## boninmi (24 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Alors, vous avez les neurones en berne ?


Je donne ma langue aux chats de @thebiglebowsky


----------



## aCLR (24 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Alors, vous avez les neurones en berne ?


J’ai essayé de caser _modofacho_ mais ça veut pas !  Alors que… C’est tout moi !


----------



## Romuald (24 Mars 2022)

Réponse demain vers 10h57 si personne n'a trouvé d'ici la


----------



## touba (24 Mars 2022)

Ou plutôt si quelqu'un a cherché d'ici là...


----------



## flotow (24 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Alors, vous avez les neurones en berne ?


Cigogne !


----------



## baron (25 Mars 2022)

flotow a dit:


> 6 cognes !


de retour…


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> sandouiches, chuis dans le train.
> 
> Une petite charade de circonstance ?
> 
> ...





Rat
Con
Tard
Vit 
Sang 
Maton


Racontars, vie sans matons !!!... 


Bon, d'accord c'est n'importe quoi ! 
Mais au moins, j'ai essayé !!!...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bon, d'accord c'est n'importe quoi !
> Mais au moins, j'ai essayé !!!...


 ...J'ai beau me triturer les méninges, je ne trouve pas !


----------



## flotow (25 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> sandouiches, chuis dans le train.
> 
> Une petite charade de circonstance ?
> 
> ...


J’ai trouvé !


ze
Bi
G

Mmm.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mars 2022)

je n'ai pas trouvé non plus


----------



## Lio70 (25 Mars 2022)

En réponse aux anecdotes de TheBig sur les erreurs marrantes en langue étrangère, j'ai moi aussi commis des bourdes au début que j'apprenais le polonais.

Vacances en Pologne en 2008 dans la région des lacs (les Mazuries). Je réserve une chambre sur Internet en envoyant directement un mail à un hôtel situé au bord d'un lac. J'étais au boulot et mon dictionnaire français-polonais était à la maison, j'hésitais encore pour certains mots. Le site web de l'hôtel, qui n'était rédigé qu'en polonais, dit qu'on doit préciser dans le mail si on veut réserver un espace de stationnement pour voiture.

Donc je le précise mais je me trompe de mot et au lieu d'écrire "samochód" (qui se prononce "samohoutt" et veut dire voiture), j'ai écrit "samolot" (qui se prononce "samolott" et veut dire avion). Ils m'ont répondu sérieusement que ce n'était pas possible car il est interdit d'utiliser des hydravions sur ce lac-là.  Rentré chez moi le soir, j'ai compris mon erreur et j'ai répondu pour corriger.

Le même été, après les lacs, je descends sur Cracovie et je veux essayer un "bar à lait", les anciennes brasseries d'Etat datant de l'ère communiste. Je connaissais déjà le nom des quelques plats typiques polonais mais j'avais envie d'essayer autre chose, or je ne comprenais pas les noms plus sophistiqués d'autres plats sur la carte. Je vois un bonhomme mangeant un truc appétissant alors je lui demande en polonais "Excusez-moi, qu'est-ce que c'est?" mais je me suis trompé de pronom et j'ai demandé "Qui est-ce?" et le gars de me répondre en rigolant "Mon oncle". 

2010, je m'installe et je crée ma société. Le comptable me dit que je dois faire faire des cachets (tampons) à mon nom et à celui de la société à utiliser sur tout document que je signe. Je les fais faire et je sonne à sa secrétaire pour qu'elle l'informe que, à la réunion prévue l'après-midi, j'aurai mes cachets. Mais au lieu d'utiliser le mot "pieczątki" (se prononce "piètchonn'tki"), j'ai dit "pieczarki" ("piètcharki" qui veut dire champignons). "Pouvez-vous informer monsieur que j'apporterai mes champignons?".


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2022)

Flotow : 6 cognes
Baron : de retour

Ben voila : les cigognes sont de retour


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mars 2022)

Mon épouse est régulièrement en déplacement du lundi au vendredi après midi. Donc jeune retraité je bricole autour et dans maison  mais je fais un peu l'impasse sur le ménage et tout ce qui va autour. Je relègue ça au vendredi matin.
Hier Jeudi, elle me téléphone à 11hoo et me dit : surprise j'arrive dans une heure, je suis en télétravail cet après midi et vendredi matin. 
Je peux vous dire que j'ai rarement mis aussi peu de temps pour mettre en ordre la maison !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je peux vous dire que j'ai rarement mis aussi peu de temps pour mettre en ordre la maison !


Délit de non-partage des tâches domestiques : Sandrine ... 

Peur de la patrouille ?


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2022)

Oh purée !?
 Quand ça n’est pas l’Ukraine… C’est les politicien•ne•s…


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> C’est les politicien•ne•s…


T'es en cours de décontraction ?


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Réponse demain vers 10h57 si personne n'a trouvé d'ici la




Je veux bien la solution !


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> T'es en cours de décontraction ?


Nan mais toi, t’es en sursis ! 


(avec tes relents politico-absurdico-inintéressant-à-souhaits)


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je veux bien la solution !


Aujourd'hui, 9h24 

Et comme je suis en verve, je t'en propose une autre du même tonneau

Mon premier est le comportement d'une pièce métallique d'ajustement lancée vers le haut sur un plan incliné et se conformant finalement à la loi de Newton.
Mon second également
De même que mon troisième
Ainsi que mon quatrième
Idem mon cinquième
Pareil pour mon sixième

Et mon tout est de saison.


----------



## peyret (25 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> les cigognes sont de retour


 Exact.... —>


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Et mon tout est de saison.


Bin toi alors, t'as le chic pour faire des charades absconses...
Pour la peine en voilà une qui va te faire réfléchir...

Mon premier est un gâteau anglais
Mon deuxième est un objet n'importe lequel
Mon troisième est le premier nombre sans compter les chiffres
Mon quatrième est une très petite femme du Maghreb
Mon tout n'est pas racontable...


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2022)

Facile : 
jelly-bidule-dieu-naine marocaine.

Tu noteras qu'effectivement ce n'est pas racontable puisque ça ne veut rien dire


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Facile :
> jelly-bidule-dieu-naine marocaine.


Ouarf !

Cake chose dix naine arabe...
Quelque chose d'inénarrable...


----------



## baron (25 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Hier Jeudi, elle me téléphone à 11hoo et me dit : surprise j'arrive dans une heure, je suis en télétravail cet après midi et vendredi matin.
> Je peux vous dire que j'ai rarement mis aussi peu de temps pour mettre en ordre la maison !


Comme le dit le chanteur wallon William Dunker dans son _Mambo de la loque à reloqueter_, la fée du logis fait son samedi (c.-à-d. son ménage) déjà le jeudi. 


> *Dji wè voltî l'bon Mossieu Prop'*
> _J'aime le bon Monsieur Propre_
> *Et tous les djoûs, dji pinse a li,*
> _Et chaque jour je ne pense qu'à lui,_
> ...


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, 9h24
> 
> Et comme je suis en verve, je t'en propose une autre du même tonneau
> 
> ...




Six
Pièces
Où
Terre

Six pièces... Où ?... Terre...
Six pieds sous terre. 


Dans l'hypothèse improbable selon laquelle j'aurais vu juste... 
Références aux joyeuses actualités du moment (COVID-19, Ukraine, ou autre)?....
Reflet de ton humeur actuelle ?...
Où est-il normal que ça sente particulièrement le sapin au printemps ?...

Pour la dernière hypothèse, il faudrait demander à Jura, mals il m'a semblé comprendre qu'il était peu disponible en ce moment, du moins pour nous...
Ce que je regrette, personnellement. 


Tu sembles êtres expert en charades absconses, mais je me sens quelques prédispositions dans le domaine des idées tordues... 
Un jour, nos pensées se croiseront peut-être et j'éluciderai peut-être l'une de tes charades !...


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Six
> Pièces
> Où
> Terre
> ...


Bien essayé , mais non. Beaucoup plus simple, et formée sur le même principe que les cigognes.
Indice : la ' pièce métallique d'ajustement lancée vers le haut sur un plan incliné et se conformant finalement à la loi de Newton.' peut avantageusement être remplacée par un 'agent de police cycliste parisien des années 50-60 en fin de service vu par le planton du commissariat'


----------



## patlek (26 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> la ' pièce métallique d'ajustement lancée vers le haut sur un plan incliné et se conformant finalement à la loi de Newton.' peut avantageusement être remplacée par un 'agent de police cycliste parisien des années 50-60 en fin de service vu par le planton du commissariat'



Tiens( , j' ai retrouvé ton chapeau:


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Tiens( , j' ai retrouvé ton chapeau:


Tu ferais mieux de réfléchir, parce que vu la marque de la patmobile 1 et de la patmobile 2 (indice!)


----------



## flotow (26 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu ferais mieux de réfléchir, parce que vu la marque de la patmobile 1 et de la patmobile 2 (indice!)


Cassée ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Mon premier est le comportement d'une pièce métallique d'ajustement lancée vers le haut sur un plan incliné et se conformant finalement à la loi de Newton.
> Mon second également
> De même que mon troisième
> Ainsi que mon quatrième
> ...


Et donc, c'est de saison, donc c'est le printemps, donc les six rondelles sont de retour.

Concernant les agents cyclistes parisiens, 'hirondelle' était leur surnom
Concernant les patmobile, l'hirondelle était partie intégrante du logo car les Simca avaient, d'après la pub, un appétit d'oiseau.


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bin toi alors, t'as le chic pour faire des charades absconses...


Et encore, je ne te parle pas de contrepétries !


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> les six rondelles sont de retour


'tain, en plus je la connaissais...


----------



## boninmi (26 Mars 2022)

Et le pluriel d'un p'tit beurre, vous connaissez ?


----------



## loustic (26 Mars 2022)

Des touillous.


----------



## flotow (26 Mars 2022)

un paquet


----------



## boninmi (26 Mars 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Des touillous.





flotow a dit:


> un paquet


Exactement ! Je viens de fêter l'anniversaire de deux de mes petits enfants, une 19 ans, l'autre 11. Mais ils eux, ils ne la connaissaient pas ... Ils étaient morts de rire ...


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> 'tain, en plus je la connaissais...


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Puisque ça dérive vers les « flamanderies », mon boucher m’a donné sa recette de la carbonade. Pour l’heure, la viande - la basse-côte – marine dans la chouffe !


Alors… 


Les deux kilos de basse-côte ont trempé deux jours dans 75 cl de La Chouffe. Une fois le demi-kilo de lard fumé revenu dans le faitout, la viande à peine égoutté l’a remplacé – grossière erreur du cuistot… Au lieu de rissoler, les morceaux ont moussé. Devant une telle déconvenue, le lard, la marinade, un second flacon de cette Chouffe, un pot de moutarde à l’ancienne, 200 g de pain d’épices artisanal et un bouquet garni se sont invités dans la casserole pour deux heures trente de cuisson à feu doux.

Avant d’être réchauffée pour le dîner, la viande a été séparée de la sauce pour que celle-ci soit mixée. Ramenée à température pendant que les pommes frites se préparaient, la carbonade flamande fût servie dans de blanches assiettes suédoises.

C’était délicieux ! Même si d’après mon boucher j’ai mégoté sur la quantité de pain d’épices ! Un bon kilo n’aurait pas été de trop !

Mon boucher — _Dans ce plat, par chez nous, le pain d’épices remplace les légumes !_
Moi — _Sauf qu’à 20 euros le kilo, tu comprendras que je l’ai joué petit bras ! _


----------



## baron (27 Mars 2022)

Pour un ragout, quel qu'il soit, les viandes marinées doivent être égouttées et séchées soigneusement afin de rissoler dans le gras, libérer les sucs et caraméliser.
Cette fois, tu auras moins bien exploité l'osmazôme mais nul doute que c'était exquis !

Le bouquet garni est une touche assez française (mais bienvenue).

Pour plus de moelleux dans la sauce et un goût plus sucré, je mets toujours un gros kilo d'oignons une fois que la viande a bien coloré sur toutes les faces et je les laisse suer dans le gras pour qu'ils s'imbibent de tous les sucs collés dans la cocotte (parfois, il est plus facile de débarrasser la viande dorée et de la rajouter ensuite, avant qu'on ne vienne mouiller et laisser mijoter).
Je n'ai jamais passé la sauce : après deux-trois heures, il suffit de touiller pour que tout se défasse.

Quant à la liaison, si le pain d'épices grassement tartiné de moutarde est un choix parfait, j'emploie aussi du pain de seigle ou du pain au levain, lesquels amènent également une note un peu surette. Dans ce cas, on ajoute aussi de la vergeoise ou de la cassonade, et parfois des épices à pain d'épices — du moins si la bière n'est pas déjà assez sucrée ou parfumée. 

Il est courant de rectifier la sauce à la fin avec une cuillerée de sucre ou un trait de vinaigre. La cuisine belge aime beaucoup le sucré-salé et l'aigre-doux. Selon la bière utilisée, on aura aussi un peu d'amertume. Tout cela s'ajuste au goût…


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2022)

Merci pour ces précisions, baron !


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Merci pour ces précisions, baron !


Top chef, Baron


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Top chef, Baron


Normal !!!!! C'est un compatriote !!!   ...


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2022)

Alors moi, Jeudi soir, je met en vente sur le bon coin, l'ancienne trémie de notre chaudière à pellet que nous changeons. Vendredi matin elle était vendue, un gars passe samedi matin.
Dans la matinée il me téléphone, il ne trouvait pas la maison. je lui explique, il était à 1 km et je l'attends au bord de la route. Je lui demande sa voiture. Une citroen berlingo vert foncé.
Une minute après, la voiture arrive et je fais signe au chauffeur. Qui passe devant moi en me regardant sans s’arreter et je me dis mais il est con ou quoi ?
Un coup d'oeil à droite et je vois arriver à 200m la même voiture...


----------



## Powerdom (27 Mars 2022)

Et sinon, deux oeufs chez les cigognes


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Alors moi, Jeudi soir, je met en vente sur le bon coin, l'ancienne trémie de notre chaudière à pellet que nous changeons. Vendredi matin elle était vendue, un gars passe samedi matin.
> Dans la matinée il me téléphone, il ne trouvait pas la maison. je lui explique, il était à 1 km et je l'attends au bord de la route. Je lui demande sa voiture. Une citroen berlingo vert foncé.
> Une minute après, la voiture arrive et je fais signe au chauffeur. Qui passe devant moi en me regardant sans s’arreter et je me dis mais il est con ou quoi ?
> Un coup d'oeil à droite et je vois arriver à 200m la même voiture...


Tu fais coucou aux gars de l’ONF ou quoi ?!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2022)

Hier soir, je rencontre un de mes voisins qui m'avait demandé des conseils pour l'adoption d'un chat pour sa fille !

Je lui demande donc des nouvelles de son poilu et il me répond ... qu'il a été le reporter à la SPA parce que sa fille ne le trouvait pas assez câlin !!!!  

En plus, il a été offusqué parce que la SPA a refusé de l'échanger contre un autre poilu en lui disant que "ce n'était pas des jouets qu'on échange à volonté !" ... (bravo la SPA !   ) ... Il a même ajouté qu'il avait perdu 150 Euros dans cette affaire !

Je vous passe l'échange que j'ai eu hier soir avec le voisin en question !


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2022)

Valà! Pou lé zenfenroys lé zanimos son dé joués épicétou!


----------



## touba (28 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il a même ajouté qu'il avait perdu 150 Euros dans cette affaire !


Ils ont refusé l'échange mais ont repris le chat ou pas ?
Laisser un chat à quelqu'un qui n'en veut pas c'est pas très bon pour le chat non plus.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Ils ont refusé l'échange mais ont repris le chat ou pas ?


Bien sûr ! Ils ont repris le chat ...


----------



## aCLR (28 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bien sûr ! Ils ont repris le chat ...


De toute façon la gosse ne l’aimait plus ! La prochaine fois elle demandera une énorme peluche ! C’est l’idéal pour les câlins… hin hin hin


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2022)

En ce moment j'essaye de me connecter au site maprimerenov. Il faut déjà créer un compte avant de s'y connecter. Ben je suis incapable de trouver où et comment créer un compte... ça commence bien !


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> maprimerenov


Là ? avec France connect


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2022)

oui Toumai. je suis bien passé par là mais :
*La connexion n'est possible que si vous avez déjà un compte MaPrimeRénov'. Si vous n’avez pas de compte, nous vous invitons à cliquer sur « Démarrez votre projet ».*

je choisis donc « Démarrez votre projet ». ou tu tombes sur une page qui t'indiques de rentrer tes ID des impôts mais au moment de valider un message te signales que tu dois déjà créer un compte.
Je tourne en rond. 

Ah j'ai trouvé... Nous avons deux numéros fiscaux. curieusement cela ne marche pas avec le mien mais avec celui de mon épouse...


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ah j'ai trouvé... Nous avons deux numéros fiscaux. curieusement cela ne marche pas avec le mien mais avec celui de mon épouse...


C'est donc elle qui touchera la prime !


----------



## touba (30 Mars 2022)

Et qui devra conduire les travaux... Bonne chance.


----------



## boninmi (30 Mars 2022)

J'avais essayé moi aussi ... j'ai renoncé, pas sûr par ailleurs de remplir les critères (artisan homologué, ...).


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> J'avais essayé moi aussi ... j'ai renoncé, pas sûr par ailleurs de remplir les critères (artisan homologué, ...).


Tu m'as fait peur : j'ai cru un instant que c'était ta femme qui ne l'était pas !


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Et qui devra conduire les travaux... Bonne chance.


j'ai pas compris ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'ai pas compris ?


JPTK est de retour ?


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mars 2022)

Et de 4


----------



## patlek (31 Mars 2022)

On va pouvoir faire une omelette!


----------



## boninmi (31 Mars 2022)

Elever des poules est plus efficace.


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mars 2022)

Mais sinon je vous ai présenté mon travail sur la remise en état et en eau des anciennes auges à la maison.

Avec mon épouse nous nous sommes attaqués à un autre chantier.

L'eau qui quitte les auges ressort plus loin par un tube enterré et longe un mur. Lors de notre arrivée on ne voyait pas le mur, nous ne savions même pas qu'il y en avait un. noyé sous les arbres et les ronces.
Une fois le chemin que l'on voit maintenant nettoyé, nous (enfin ma femme surtout) s'attaque au nettoyage des pierres. et enlever la couche de terre qui s'est accumulée dessus au fil des années


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mars 2022)




----------



## boninmi (31 Mars 2022)

Moi j'ai fini la clôture de ma piscine.


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Moi j'ai fini la clôture de ma piscine.


En pierre ?


----------



## touba (31 Mars 2022)

Avec Pierre ?


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais sinon je vous ai présenté mon travail sur la remise en état et en eau des anciennes auges à la maison.
> 
> Avec mon épouse nous nous sommes attaqués à un autre chantier.
> 
> ...




Pardonne mon ignorance...

J'imagine que le noyé découvert sous les arbres et les ronces n'est pas le cadavre d'un homme mort par noyade...
Du moins je le souhaite pour toi et ton épouse ; une telle vision d'horreur aurait sans doute gâché l'ambiance de votre fin de journée.  
S'agit-il d'un terme technique pour désigner je ne sais trop quel dispositif enterré pour acheminer l'eau ?...
Ou autre ?...

Tout éclairage apporté au béotien que je suis dans le domaine de l'approvisionnement en eau (entre autres) sera très apprécié.


----------



## patlek (31 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Elever des poules est plus efficace.



et les oeufs sont plus facile à attraper (!!!)


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2022)

patlek a dit:


> et les oeufs sont plus facile à attraper (!!!)


Comme ceux en chocolat ..


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2022)

@Human-Fly c’est le mur qui était noyé – sous la terre, les ronces et les arbres !


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> @Human-Fly c’est le mur qui était noyé – sous la terre, les ronces et les arbres !




OK, merci.


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2022)

@Powerdom ce fil est l’endroit parfait pour discuter muret en pierre, on a un spécialiste qui traîne ici !


----------



## boninmi (31 Mars 2022)

flotow a dit:


> @Powerdom ce fil est l’endroit parfait pour discuter muret en pierre, on a un spécialiste qui traîne ici !


Mais non, maintenant j'ai changé ma signature, change de lunettes.
Ceci dit j'ai quand même fait un mur en pierre, mais pas les mêmes qu'en Ardèche.
Mais pour la piscine, panneaux rigides en fer soudé.


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2022)

flotow a dit:


> @Powerdom ce fil est l’endroit parfait pour discuter muret en pierre, on a un spécialiste qui traîne ici !


On a l’impression que ce muret servait d’espalier pour une zone de culture plane.


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2022)

@Powerdom c’est peut être un machu pichu local


Courage pour les fouilles


----------



## boninmi (1 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> On a l’impression que ce muret servait d’espalier pour une zone de culture plane.


C'était une protection pour le petit canal d'irrigation situé en dessous. Procédé classique pour l'irrigation des prairies en zone de montagne.


----------



## patlek (1 Avril 2022)

Ha!!!! Des nouvelles de Jura39!!!!!

Il est en Ukraine...











Bloc de spoiler


----------



## touba (1 Avril 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Ha!!!! Des nouvelles de Jura39!!!!!


La végétation est luxuriante en Ukraine...


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2022)

C’est qui jura deja ?


----------



## patlek (1 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> La végétation est luxuriante en Ukraine...



Il est juste a coté de la centrale de Tchernobyl.

(Peut etre meme qu'il mitraille une plante carnivore, sur la photo)


----------



## loustic (1 Avril 2022)

flotow a dit:


> @Powerdom c’est peut être un machu pichu local
> 
> 
> Courage pour les fouilles


Curieuses fouilles


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2022)

Rhaaaa ! L’ampoule du four a décidé de rendre l’âme le jour du poulet rôti, arrosé tous les quarts d’heure ! 

#jéconomiselénergiehihihi


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Rhaaaa ! L’ampoule du four a décidé de rendre l’âme le jour du poulet rôti, arrosé tous les quarts d’heure !
> 
> #jéconomiselénergiehihihi


Moi c'est celle du frigo. J'en achète une, et impossible de déclipser le plastique qui protège celle qui est grillée. Pire que Appeul qui remplace toute la carte mère, mais pas l'ordi complet, pour un machin soudé en rade; la c'est tout le frigo qu'il faut remplacer*.

vdm

*Pas le mien, peut-être qu'un jour je vais le vider et regarder de plus près, mais les récents, oui : ils sont équipés d'une ampoule LED censée durer la vie du frigo : elles ne sont pas remplaçables !


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Moi c'est celle du frigo. J'en achète une, et impossible de déclipser le plastique qui protège celle qui est grillée


Comme c’est la seconde fois que cette coquine rend l’âme, je me souviens avoir dévissé la protection en verre. C’est peut-être pareil pour toi !


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2022)

Pas vu de vis. J'aurai bien aimé !


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas vu de vis. J'aurai bien aimé !


Non, je me suis mal exprimé


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Non, je me suis mal exprimé
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 257707




Apparemment, ce n'est pas la capsule en verre recouvrant l'ampoule qui a fait cramer cette dernière de façon prématurée.


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Apparemment, ce n'est pas la capsule en verre recouvrant l'ampoule qui a fait cramer cette dernière de façon prématurée.


Alors là… Je n’ai aucune compétences en pannes d’appareils électroménagers. L’ampoule est spécifique aux fours. Ton idée se tient autant qu’une autre. Mais…


À tous les coups, c’est la faute à l’obsolescence programmée !?


----------



## baron (4 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> L’ampoule est spécifique aux fours.


Il faut en effet qu'elle résiste à la chaleur. 
Le capot en verre offre une certaine protection supplémentaire, thermique, mécanique (chocs) et contre les projections (jus de rôti, etc.)


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2022)

Ok ! Il me semblait bien d’un truc comme ća mais « à la base » je voulais d’aider le bélier à démonter son ampoule de frigo


----------



## flotow (4 Avril 2022)

Et bien deux choses ici :
- un peintre qui allait chez un client marche dans la rue. Il a un petit gobelet de café. Ni vu ni connu, croyait-il, il veut s’en débarrasser et prend soin de le bloquer dans une haie de troène (sûrement pour éviter qu’il soit par terre). Pas de chance, j’arrive derrière et je lui fait “pssst, c’est pas une poubelle” et se sentant idiot de s’être fait griller, me dit “oui effectivement” et marmonne un truc tout penaud, puis on marche ensemble dans la même direction. Avant que nos chemins se séparent, je lui trouve une poubelle à peine 50 m plus loin d’où aurait été déposé le dit gobelet. Assez fier, il jette son gobelet dans cette poubelle. 

- je vais chez la fleuriste, la proprio est ukrainienne. Elle a une employée (la fille d’une amie de sa mère) qui est arrivée la semaine dernière de Kharkiv en bus. Elle travaillait dans les RH, mais l’entreprise ne fonctionne plus en ce moment. Elles mettent des rubans jaune et bleu autour des bouquets. La proprio a ses lacets de la même couleur. 

Ce fil c’est un peu “humans of macg” 
Mais pas @human_fly of macg, vous zimaginé ?


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Avril 2022)

flotow a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Ce fil c’est un peu “humans of macg”
> Mais pas @human_fly of macg, vous zimaginé ?




Ah bon ???... 
Il n'est pas à moi, ce thread???...


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Pas de chance, j’arrive derrière et je lui fait “pssst, c’est pas une poubelle”


Dans mes bras !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Avril 2022)

Pfffff ! Je "crève" de mal de dos depuis hier matin !  

Je vous explique ... Hier matin, lorsque je me suis levé, j'ai constaté qu'il faisait froid ! Dès lors, je me suis précipité vers mon petit Damart ptérodactyle qui traînait dans un coin, tout en sachant que l'usage de ce vêtement m'exposait à des inconvénients de type "électricité statique" vachement emmerdants !

A 7H15, j'étais mollement assis dans mon fauteuil quand Lucky est arrivé en marmonnant un "meow ... slurp" insistant - le "slurp" étant un mouvement rapide de la langue me signifiant qu'il avait soif et qu'il avait envie de boire au robinet du lavabo de la salle de bain !  

Je l'accompagne donc dans la salle de bain, et tandis qu'il se place près du lavabo, je me prépare à ouvrir le robinet tout en lui caressant la tête !

Mal m'en a pris !!! En touchant le robinet, j'ai eu une sacrée décharge d'électricité statique qui a eu 2 conséquences ...
D'une part, Lucky a fait un bond fulgurant de 30 cms, et d'autre part, surpris, j'ai fait la même chose de mon côté ce qui m'a causé un mal lancinant et immédiat dans mes vieilles lombaires !  

Alors, mon conseil du jour : éviter à tout prix la conjonction Damart + poilu + robinet métallique si vous voulez éviter de vous retrouver plié en deux pendant quelques jours !


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mal m'en a pris !!! En touchant le robinet, j'ai eu une sacrée décharge d'électricité statique qui a eu 2 conséquences ...
> D'une part, Lucky a fait un bond fulgurant de 30 cms, et d'autre part, surpris, j'ai fait la même chose de mon côté ce qui m'a causé un mal lancinant et immédiat dans mes vieilles lombaires !


Un belge bondissant ! 

Rien ne nous sera épargné !


----------



## Lio70 (5 Avril 2022)

Hier, nous avons fait installer un filet anti-pigeons sur le balcon. Peuvent plus venir chier sans arrêt sur la terrasse, ni profiter de nos vacances pour nicher. Ce matin, pas de "rouuu rouuu" pour nous réveiller. Ça change.

Nous anticipons déjà les soirées chaudes de l'été polonais au milieu de notre jardin suspendu et son petit mobilier, avec le vin, les chandelles et le silence.

Regarde dans le ciel, c'est un pigeon ?
Sais pas, je ne sais plus à quoi ça ressemble. C'est pas plutôt un merle ?
Non, je crois que c'est un corbeau.
Et merde, c'est un missile Iskander russe !
Un missile quoi ?
Un mi... [Pas de réseau]


----------



## touba (5 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Alors, mon conseil du jour : éviter à tout prix la conjonction Damart + poilu + robinet métallique si vous voulez éviter de vous retrouver plié en deux pendant quelques jours !


Faut éliminer le poilu de l'équation, t'as pas le choix. (je peux t'envoyer Albert le nettoyeur si besoin...)


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2022)

Les belges frappent encore :


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2022)

Mouais. Et ceux qui n'ont pas 18 ans, ils ont juste le droit de la fermer ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mouais. Et ceux qui n'ont pas 18 ans, ils ont juste le droit de la fermer ?


Ils peuvent aller se consoler : #5 764


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Il y a des fois ça fait rigoler mais en fait non.


Un jour que je faisais défiler mon mur Facebook, je suis tombé sur un dessin de presse traitant d’une actualité antisémite. Il y avait une svastica dessinée dans un sens différent de celle des adorateurs du IIIe reich.

Vous je ne sais pas. Mais moi, quand une svastica incorrectement calligraphiée passe sous mon regard, je ne peux m’empêcher de le relever. Ce jour-là j’ai envoyé une phrase bien tournée pour expliquer l’erreur du dessinateur.

Quelques heures plus tard, une bonne poignée de notifications clignotaient. Mon intervention – maladroite – avait fait réagir plusieurs membres du groupe et pas dans le sens que je pensais. Tous me tombaient dessus avec des remarques tournant en dérision mon intervention. La plus drôle fut « je suis svastica ». C’est dire si j’avais merdé…

Un message d’excuse plus tard, tout rentrait dans l’ordre ! Je n’avais pas saisi la gravité du croquis en m’obstinant à l’analyse du contenu. Bien mal m’en a pris ! Hi hi hi


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Un jour que je faisais défiler mon mur Facebook, je suis tombé sur un dessin de presse traitant d’une actualité antisémite. Il y avait une svastica dessinée dans un sens différent de celle des adorateurs du IIIe reich.
> 
> Vous je ne sais pas. Mais moi, quand une svastica incorrectement calligraphiée passe sous mon regard, je ne peux m’empêcher de le relever. Ce jour-là j’ai envoyé une phrase bien tournée pour expliquer l’erreur du dessinateur.
> 
> ...




Le svastika (ou autres orthographes) est un symbole culturel et religieux présent dans de très nombreuses cultures. 
L'une de mes cousines a vécu pendant des années à Bali. Au début de sa vie en ce lieu, elle s'est étonnée de voir de nombreux svastika orner de très nombreux monuments religieux. 

En général, le *svastika* est perçu de façon positive ou extrêmement positive dans l'immense majorité des cultures, indépendamment du sens d'orientation de ses branches. 
Certains peuples ont préféré une orientation à une autre pour pouvoir intégrer plus facilement le symbole à leur alphabet. 

À ma connaissance, il n'y a que l'hindouisme qui établit une distinction radicale entre les deux sens d'orientation. 

Je cite à ce sujet l'article de Wikipedia :



			
				Wikipedia a dit:
			
		

> Dans la religion hindoue, les deux sens de rotation sont associés à l'activité du dieu Brahmā constructeur de l'univers : le svastika proprement dit pointant vers la droite représente la construction, la croissance (प्रवृत्ति Pravritti), alors que celui pointant vers la gauche, appelé sauvastika (सौवस्तिक), représente l'involution, la destruction (निवृत्ति Nivritti). Inscrit dans un carré à base horizontale (graphie nettement plus fréquente que la position à 45°), il représente la stabilité, ses branches indiquant les quatre orients. Il peut également être le symbole du dieu solaire Sūrya. Le svastika pointant vers la droite, auspicieux et bénéfique, est presque seul représenté et jouit d'une popularité inaltérée par les événements en Europe. On le retrouve même sur des objets non proprement religieux. Le sauvastika, considéré comme lié au temps (connoté négativement), n'est en général pas employé. Au Bengale, Svastika est un prénom courant.




En des temps immémoriaux (entre 1985 et 1987), l'un de mes profs nous avait expliqué que selon lui, la religion hindouiste aurait distingué le svastika avec ses branches tournées vers la gauche, symbole de vie, et le svastika avec ses branches orientées vers la droite, symbole de mort.
En guise d'argument, mon prof nous a proposé un petit jeu plaisant : découper dans du papier un svastika avec ses branches vers la gauche et un autre avec ses branches vers la droite.
Déposer les svastika sur la pointe d'une épingle (ou aiguille) verticale, pointe, vers le haut, en plantant un peu le svastika dans la pointe.
Ensuite, faire tourner rapidement les svastikas comme des hélices et regarder les ombres produites par le mouvement des deux svastikas.
Le svastika avec les branches orientées vers la gauche produit des ombres décrivant un mouvement tourné vers l'extérieur (mouvement excentrique), alors que le svastika avec ses branches vers la droite produit un mouvement d'ombres orientées vers le centre de la croix  (mouvement concentrique).
Le mouvement excentrique symboliserait la vie et le mouvement concentrique symboliserait la mort.

En se basant sur sa lecture de l'hindouisme à ce sujet, mon prof en avait conclu qu'en tant qu'adorateurs de la mort, les nazis avaient forcément choisi pour emblème un symbole de mort et non un symbole de vie.


----------



## touba (8 Avril 2022)

Si les avions de la Luftwaffe avait eu la svastika comme forme de leurs hélices leur domination aérienne aurait été moindre...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Si les avions de la Luftwaffe avait eu la svastika comme forme de leurs hélices leur domination aérienne aurait été moindre...


Et si Pol Pot s'était prénommé Jack, le destin du Cambodge eut été (peut-être) différent !


----------



## baron (8 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> découper dans du papier un svastika avec ses branches vers la gauche et un autre avec ses branches vers la droite.


En pratique, on peut simplement découper deux fois la même forme puis en retourner une.   



Human-Fly a dit:


> Ensuite, faire tourner rapidement les svastikas comme des hélices et regarder les ombres produites par le mouvement des deux svastikas.
> Le svastika avec les branches orientées vers la gauche produit des ombres décrivant un mouvement tourné vers l'extérieur (mouvement excentrique), alors que le svastika avec ses branches vers la droite produit un mouvement d'ombres orientées vers le centre de la croix (mouvement concentrique).


Là aussi, ça dépend en fait du sens dans lequel on fait tourner les svastikas… 

L'expérience est amusante mais à mon avis non signifiante.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Avril 2022)

baron a dit:


> (...)
> 
> L'expérience est amusante mais à mon avis non signifiante.




D'où mon emploi du conditionnel.


----------



## loustic (9 Avril 2022)

Loustic en se promenant a salué un voisin jardinier acharné. Après avoir échangé quelques propos sur le travail de la terre respectueux de la nature, le prénommé Émile proposa de prendre un café. Alors les surprises affluèrent. Émile s'est évertué à faire pousser trois caféiers dans une toute petite serre au fond du jardin. Hélas il n'y parvient pas. 
Afin de diminuer la dépense d'énergie et la production de gaz carbonique, il achète des grains de café bio séchés et lavés venant du plus près possible. Ensuite il ne les torréfie pas, il les écrase lui-même à la main en utilisant un pilon de bois. Enfin il place la poudre de café ainsi obtenue dans un broc en terre cuite et ajoute de l'eau. Après deux ou trois jours de macération, le café est prêt. 
Loustic s'est efforcé d'en boire une tasse pour faire plaisir...
Est-il possible que ce genre de café froid devienne universel ?


----------



## touba (9 Avril 2022)

Aujourd'hui j'ai refait les cuvettes de mes fruitiers : retiré le sable et ajouté du fumier.
2 tamariniers, 2 manguiers, 3 dattiers et 1 anacardier... Anti mon chien m'a aidé pour l'anacardier en creusant sur 50 cm 
Demain je ferais la cuvette des chiottes.


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2022)

loustic a dit:


> ... Enfin il place la poudre de café ainsi obtenue dans un broc en terre cuite et ajoute de l'eau.


Évidemment il fallait lire _et ajoute de l'eau froide_. L'important étant de dépenser le moins d'énergie possible.


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2022)

En train de faire la queue !
Y’a du monde ici


----------



## touba (10 Avril 2022)

Au Sénégal aussi il y a un certain élan.
École française Jacques Prévert... 45 minutes de queue.


----------



## patxito (10 Avril 2022)

À Bruxelles itou :









						"C'est la première fois que je vois autant de monde": les Français de Belgique votent en masse au Heysel pour la présidentielle
					

45 bureaux de vote sont installés au Heysel.




					www.lalibre.be
				




Et en Belgique nous avons déjà les résultats des premiers sondages à la sortie des urnes, mais je ne dirai rien...


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2022)

Vous êtes cordialement invités à ne pas causer des résultats de ce dimanche « piège à cons ». L’internet est assez vaste pour éviter que ce premier tour de scrutin ne déborde jusqu’ici. La vie des macgéens s’attend à mieux de la part de ses joyeux contributeurs.


----------



## boninmi (10 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous êtes cordialement invités à ne pas causer des résultats de ce dimanche « piège à cons ». L’internet est assez vaste pour éviter que ce premier tour de scrutin ne déborde jusqu’ici. La vie des macgéens s’attend à mieux de la part de ses joyeux contributeurs.


AAArgh ! Grosss censure ! Juste au moment où les belges (pardon, les français résidant en Belgique) s'apprêtaient à nous fournir le résultat !


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2022)

Le résultat de quoi ?
Encore du foot ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Grosss censure !


De la part d’un ancien prof, ça me fait doucement rigoler ! 

Inviter les élèves à ne pas faire de bruit pendant le cours faisait-il de toi un étouffeur de talent ?


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2022)

A priori 55pc de votant ici !
De toute façon ça compte encore et encore car les décomptes émargements / bulletins ne correspondent pas …


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> De la part d’un ancien prof, ça me fait doucement rigoler !
> 
> Inviter les élèves à ne pas faire de bruit pendant le cours faisait-il de toi un étouffeur de talent ?


Si, dans la classe de notre distingué et estimable collègue (bénévole, rappelons-le) cohabitaient Pavarotti et la Callas, il aurait brisé dans l'œuf des vocations naissantes !


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> brisé dans l'œuf


Et pour ceux qui nous brisent les oreilles ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Et pour ceux qui nous brisent les oreilles ?


Si le Bon Dieu m'a doté d'une langue (et de tout ce qui va avec), c'est pour m'en servir ! 

Merci mon Dieu !


----------



## loustic (10 Avril 2022)

Qu'est-ce qu'on est peinard en ce moment sur les forums !
Une fois tous les cinq ans !


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2022)

N’en profite pas pour chanter ! Le cristal n’y résistera pas ha ha ha


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> N’en profite pas pour chanter ! Le cristal n’y résistera pas ha ha ha




J'apprends que nous avons du cristal sur MacG...
C'est quasiment Versailles, ici ...


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'apprends que nous avons du cristal sur MacG...
> C'est quasiment Versailles, ici ...


Il faut bien « faire de la tva » !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2022)

Perso, j'adore suivre l'élection présidentielle en France ! Je resterai toute la soirée scotché  sur TF1 pour me délecter des débats et des discours des candidats !  
En plus, cela me permet de "dégripper" ma télécommande, parce que TF1, c'est une fois tous les 5 ans ! Je ne me rappelais même plus du n° de programme !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Perso, j'adore suivre l'élection présidentielle en France ! Je resterai toute la soirée scotché  sur TF1 pour me délecter des débats et des discours des candidats !


Tu n'oses pas dire que tu veux voir Les visiteurs (à 21h20 sur TF1) ?


----------



## boninmi (10 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Perso, j'adore suivre l'élection présidentielle en France ! Je resterai toute la soirée scotché  sur TF1 pour me délecter des débats et des discours des candidats !
> En plus, cela me permet de "dégripper" ma télécommande, parce que TF1, c'est une fois tous les 5 ans ! Je ne me rappelais même plus du n° de programme !


Nous, le modo nous a interdit d'en parler, mais ça ne s'applique pas aux belges, vas-y, dis nous les résultats !


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Perso, j'adore suivre l'élection présidentielle en France ! Je resterai toute la soirée scotché  sur TF1 pour me délecter des débats et des discours des candidats !
> En plus, cela me permet de "dégripper" ma télécommande, parce que TF1, c'est une fois tous les 5 ans ! Je ne me rappelais même plus du n° de programme !




Tout ça vu par un Belge, et pas n'importe lequel, ça veut dire tout ça avec l'humour en plus !!!... 

J'aimerais bien savoir ce que ça peut donner... 

Je crains fort que les règles de modération s'appliquent à tout le monde, donc ne te mets pas en danger, même pour nous faire rire ! 


Imaginer la scène de ta soirée électorale  française vue de ton point de vue me suffit...


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2022)

J’ai dis : NIET !


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne jouerais pas ma vie là-dessus...


Bah c’est ici, pas la France 
Pour les chiffres, c’est un bureau mais la tendance est similaire sur l’ensemble des bureaux du site de vote.


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> J’ai dis : NIET !


C’était pas très clair si c’était que les français en France ou les français de l’étranger aussi !


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2022)

Le message – teinté de vert ou non – d’un modérateur s’adresse aux membres inscrits ! Qu’ils soient français de France ou de Bab El Oued voire simplement francophone, même punition ! Profite du silence – électoral.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je resterai toute la soirée scotché sur TF1


Quoi, tu as regardé Les Visiteurs...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Quoi, tu as regardé Les Visiteurs...


Mais non !  ... Uniquement l'élection !   ... C'était d'ailleurs beaucoup plus comique que les Visiteurs !


----------



## boninmi (11 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> J’ai dis : NIET !





aCLR a dit:


>


Lui, il a le droit


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Lui, il a le droit


Qu'il est taquin !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2022)

Private joke pour @Toum'aï (et pour ceux qui ont suivi !...  )... Je crois que je vais faire appel à eux !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Qu'il est taquin !




Et puis qu'ici il s'agit de la vie des MacGéens, sois bien taquin aujourd'hui, toi !


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Private joke pour @Toum'aï (et pour ceux qui ont suivi !


Each morning is glorious !...


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Lui, il a le droit
> 
> 
> TimeCapsule a dit:
> ...




(les actus croquées sont remplies de messages subliminaux à caractère électoral) (alors ?!) (camembert !?)


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> (les actus croquées sont remplies de messages subliminaux à caractère électoral) (alors ?!) (camembert !?)


subliminaux, vraiment ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> subliminaux, vraiment ?


Ou pas !?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ou pas !?




Ou pas ou pas !!!...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ou pas ou pas !!!..


Hop !


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Hop !


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2022)

C’est toujours un moment douloureux de se séparer des chatons qu’on a mis au monde. Une étape, dans notre vie d’éleveurs benevoles, que l’on repousse au maximum ! Seulement, comme bien des choses dont tout un chacun a horreur de faire, on s’y plie. Avoir quelques compagnons à quatre pattes ok, mais on ne va pas se reconvertir en gardiens de zoo urbain pour autant ! Donc…


Samedi soir c’était l’instant boncoin !


L’annonce – validée au premier essai – se retrouva à la vue des internautes en quête d’amour félidien dès vingt-deux heures. Je décidais alors de laisser mon appât d’émotions tremper une bonne heure avant de relever le casier à messages.

Vingt-trois heures sonna. Il était temps pour moi de sonner la fin de la récré. Trente messages m’attendaient. Le parcours de l’adoptant allait commencer !

Il faut dire que nous sommes plutôt pointilleux pour ces choses là. Le langage SMS ou abrégé est rédhibitoire. Les demandes farfelues ou peu avenantes aussi. Il n’y a que les demandes transpirant l’affection naissante qui retiennent notre attention. Et par chance, il y en avait deux ! Comme la paire de petites bouilles dont nous devions nous défaire.

Aucun souci pour la première, l’intéressée répondis rapidement et nous pûmes conclure d’une date pour l’adoption. Mais le second contact resta silencieux à ma réponse. Si bien que vers dix heures le lendemain matin, vingt-sept demandes s’étaient ajoutées au compteur de ma messagerie. Un café, une clope et mon smartphone en mains, de nouveau je dépilais car le contact choisi la veille ne s’était toujours pas manifesté.

Comme rien de concluant n’attira mon attention, nous prîmes la route Médor et moi pour notre sortie dominicale. Et chose exceptionnelle lors d’une balade du chien, je gardais un œil sur l’écran du boncoin. En vain !

De retour pour le déjeuner, je me rassasiais d’abord de pâtes au jambon avant de retourner à ma punition du jour. Plus de quarante messages et relances clignotaient sur la messagerie. Deux convenaient à mes critères. Mais mon premier choix ne fut pas concluant ! Madame avait regardé sur son GPS… Et ça faisait trop loin !

Le second contact fut le bon. Tellement que le chaton partit en fin d’après-midi ! Sa frangine passa une nuit seule avec sa maman. Et aujourd’hui, elle aussi prît le chemin de la caisse de transport pour animaux afin d’être récupérée dans les meilleures conditions.

Voilà !

La maison est calme ce soir ! Un léger vague à l’âme nous accompagne. Mais nos petits ont trouvé leur foyer ! C’est bien tout ce qui compte ^^











Et nous, on reste avec nos vieux compagnons !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> ... Un léger vague à l’âme nous accompagne.


Comme je te comprends !  
Mais dis toi que tu leur a donné un bon départ ... A eux maintenant de vivre leurs vies de poilus en toute indépendance !  

ps : Par hasard, c'est pas Dom Dom qu'on voit à l'arrière plan ???


----------



## aCLR (12 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ps : Par hasard, c'est pas Dom Dom qu'on voit à l'arrière plan ???


C’est bien le DomDom, comme à son habitude vautré sur un coussin du canapé, dans le bokeh de l’arrière-plan !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Avril 2022)

C'est devenu le thread des "mémés à chats" ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est devenu le thread des "mémés à chats" ?



Exactement.

Nous t'attendions pour retrouver enfin de la virilité, de la testostérone !!!... 
Je ne sais pas ce que seront tes prochains posts, mais n'hésite pas à envoyer du lourd, du brutal, du costaud qui décoiffe !!!...


----------



## flotow (12 Avril 2022)

Ça sent le chat faux ici !!


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Avril 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Ça sent le chat faux ici !!




Et pour peu tout ça soit modéré, ce sera même la censure pour les chats faux !!!...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> ... la censure pour les chats faux !!!...


Joli !!!  






Sublime !!!!!!! ​


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2022)

Boncoin toujours…

Il m’arrive d’afficher les annonces pour ma seule recherche enregistrée : imprimerie, toute la France. Il y a toujours une palanquée d’offres. Tranquillement installé, je peux m’adonner au scroll et ne rien trouver d’intéressant page après page. Mais je continue d’effectuer ce geste de l’homme moderne dans l’espoir de trouver mon bonheur. Et si je vous raconte ma vie, ce n’est pas pour dresser le tableau de sa banalité ou vous dire combien je suis devenu un zombiephone qui va bientôt poster du photo par jour dans tous les sujets actifs su portfolio. Non…

C’est pour vous causer de  business ! Et des personnes qui propulsent ces annonces sur le site. Je les classe en deux groupes – pour ma recherche enregistrée. Il y a les lucides et les déconnectés.

Pour bien comprendre, prenons un exemple sans trop de rapport avec ce fourre-tout de petites annonces, un de mes contacts imprimeur. Lorsqu’il s’est séparé de casses de caractères en plomb, soit l’objet sous-jacent de ma recherche élargie, il s’est tourné vers une association – à but non-lucratif. Il ne m’a pas dit s’il avait négocié cette transaction – et même si j’ai chialé un moment en imaginant tous ces mots que j’aurais pu passer sous ma presse – je n’en restais pas moins content pour l’acquéreur.

Pensez-donc ! Une casse de caractères d’imprimerie traditionnelle, c’est pour le typographe qui la possède, l’équivalent d’un clic à l’écran pour mettre en forme la bouillie tapuscrite. Si la magie du numérique permet à tous de changer le style d’un paragraphe comme suit : times new roman, trop vieux [clic] helvetica, trop strict [clic] comic sans ms, trop cool… Pour une typographe traditionnel, c’est une autre paire de manches ! Et pas question pour lui, si par hasard cette idée folle lui venait, de composer en comic, hé hé. Il doit d’abord posséder l’alphabet dans une taille donnée – et correspondante à son projet – pour espérer voir ses mots imprimés sur papier.

Ce qui nous ramène à nos lucides dont je vous est dressé le portrait type – pour ne pas dire idéal, dans le cas où le susmentionné lirait ces lignes – et les déconnectés dont nous allons bien rigoler ! Enfin vous je ne sais pas mais moi c’est sûr.

Alors… Les déconnectés et son profil type ! C’est un individu n’ayant aucune affinité et connaissance du produit qu’il soumet à la vente. Il ne sait qu’une chose. Les meubles de métiers, c’est tendance. Et ça porte un nom, le style industriel ! Là dessus je pourrais écrire un roman… Mais ce n’est pas notre objet. Vous n’avez pas que moi à lire aujourd’hui. Et mes gros pouces sur le clavier virtuel de l’iPhone, c’est moyen pour pisser de la ligne. Donc, le « look indus » on oublie pour le moment et revenons-en à nos moutons – c’est de saison.

Les déconnectés, le profil type, le style industriel et l’objet  mis en vente, la casse de caractères. En pratique, il s’agit d’un tiroir de bois fourni de dizaines de séparations d’un format ridiculement petit. Pensez-donc, même un collectionneur de boites d’allumettes ne peut pas le reconvertir en meuble d’exposition, c’est dire… Et, pour mon plus grand malheur, cette casse est généralement vendue vide ! Quand ce n’est pas carrément le meuble accueillant 18 ou 24 tiroirs qui est proposé sans un gramme de plomb à l’intérieur !

C’est comme vendre une machine à écrire sans ses matrices d’impression, que ce soit les petits bras qui s’élancent sur le ruban d’encre, la boule ou le disque qui tourne et virevolte sur le papier. Et non seulement vendre un objet dénué de sa fonction première, mais le vendre sans qu’il puisse être possible de trouver la pièce détachée. Soit pour notre objet, la casse de caractères plomb, des kilos de métal fondus en glyphes !

Non seulement la ou les casses sont vendues vides. Mais la somme demandée laisserait perplexe le premier trader venu, sauf s’il collectionne les fèves et kiffe les intérieurs industriels – personne n’est parfait ! Si bien que les déconnectés se pignolent la nouille en vous proposant à vil prix, un meuble ou un tiroir sans utilité pour la plupart entre vous – sauf si vous êtes dans le cas du trader.

Voilà ! Mon passionnant quotidien touche à sa fin. À défaut de comprendre le pourquoi du comment j’en suis venu à partager cette pensée avec vous. Ça vous aura occupé un moment !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça vous aura occupé un moment !


You too !


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> You too !


Flute !?


----------



## Romuald (14 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Pensez-donc, même un collectionneur de boites d’allumettes ne peut pas le reconvertir en meuble d’exposition, c’est dire…


Non, mais placé dans un cadre ad-hoc, avec 4 pieds et un dessus en verre, ça fait une table basse qu'on remplit de vistemboires divers et variés, du beau coquillage à la voiture miniature en passant par tout et n'importe quoi de joli qui rentre dans les cassetins.
Ca sent le vécu ? farpaitement .


----------



## Powerdom (14 Avril 2022)

je vois pas du tout à quoi ça ressemble...


----------



## peyret (14 Avril 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> je vois pas du tout à quoi ça ressemble...


Salut,

...à çà, non ? --> https://www.kare-click.fr/tables-basses/10944-table-basse-collector-122x55cm-kare-design-4025621832683.html?utm_source=Googleshopping&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=meuble_table_basse--Iziflux&utm_term=83268-+-table_basse_collector_122x55cm_kare_design--Iziflux&ct_izi=OTA5NzAz&c_izi=a2FyZWNsaWNr&s_izi=Z29vZ2xlc2hvcHBpbmc=&st_izi=27&gclid=Cj0KCQjwjN-SBhCkARIsACsrBz4ECvMmSt1ZdPikNyo0OxcmExQLcGl27ZbMX0IOvWbSyoewUcB0uxoaAtSgEALw_wcB

(à @aCLR ...)


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Avril 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> ...à çà, non ? --> https://www.kare-click.fr/tables-ba...mExQLcGl27ZbMX0IOvWbSyoewUcB0uxoaAtSgEALw_wcB




Intéressant objet !


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> je vois pas du tout à quoi ça ressemble...


À ça


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Avril 2022)

Cette objet ne serait rien sans celui-ci appelé composteur (typographique)...
Pour votre culture générale, les capitales sont situées en haut de la casse et les minuscules en bas pour un accès plus aisé et c'est pour ça qu'on les appelle "bas de casse".
Au début de mes études de graphiste, j'ai fait un stage de 3 semaines en typo plomb. C'est suffisant pour apprendre la casse par cœur pour trouver les caractères et ensuite pour les ranger...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Voilà ! Mon passionnant quotidien touche à sa fin.


Pffffff ! Et tout ça pour faire bonne impression !!!!


----------



## baron (14 Avril 2022)

Dans les casses que j'ai eues, les cassetins (chaque petit(e) alvéole) étaient garnis de carton fort pour en protéger le bois de l'usure et la saleté.


----------



## aCLR (14 Avril 2022)

baron a dit:


> Dans les casses que j'ai eues, les cassetins (chaque petit(e) alvéole) étaient garnis de carton fort pour en protéger le bois de l'usure et la saleté.


Chez moi, il y a un kraft au fond.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2022)

Amis français, ne vous sentez pas visés !!!! 

Grosses gueules ... mais petits bras !!!!

​ 
​


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Amis français, ne vous sentez pas visés !!!!
> 
> Grosses gueules ... mais petits bras !!!!
> 
> ...



Les dinosaures et notamment le T-REX sont clairement les ancêtres des Français... Ton article en apporte la preuve irréfutable. 
Par exemple, @*Platek* n'est pas encore un stade très avancé de sa mutation... 


Moi, par contre j'échappe au moins partiellement aux caractéristiques décrites.
Ok pour la grosse gueule. Y-compris en mesurant la taille de ma tête qui est paraît-il "très grosse" selon un médecin qui mesure des têtes toute la journée. :e ek:

Et j'ajouterais dans la foulée grande gueule, ce qui peut clairement m'arriver.

"Petits bras", si on l'entend au sens figuré, chacun sera juge...
Mais physiquement, non.
J'ai des grands bras.
Mon père m'a souvent dit que je ressemblais à un gibbon. 
 Il me disait par exemple que je pouvais marcher à quatre pattes tout en restant debout... Ou encore qu'au ski je n'aurais pas besoin de bâtons... 


Donc, physiquement, ca peut varier d'un individu à l'autre...
Mais si l'on retient l'image, le sens figuré, là, je suis d'accord avec l'article. 
 Je croyais que parmi les plus directs descendants des dinosaures il fallait compter les autruches... 
Disons que cela doit dépendre des branches (généalogiques), mais je vois tout aussi bien les Français descendre des dinosaures que des autruches. 

Cela leur correspond bien dans les deux cas.


----------



## patlek (14 Avril 2022)

J' ai pas des petits bras n moi!!


----------



## ScapO (14 Avril 2022)

Donc juste une grande gueule ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2022)

Notre spécialiste de documentaires animalier s’est trouvé un nouveau hobby. La faune disparue !

« Avaient-ils des plumes ? Ou une peau de reptiles ? Comment voyaient-ils leur monde ? Leurs congénères ? Et leurs proies ? Dormaient-ils à la belle étoile ? Rêvaient-ils ? Et la retraite, y pensaient-ils ? » Tant de questions fusent dans la tête du notre comme de tous les spécialistes de la cause animale disparue !

Alors qu’il n’est point besoin de sortir un squelette de son substrat pour croiser le regard d’un dinosaure ! Ils sont partout ! Tout autour de nous !

« Ont-ils des plumes ? Ou une peau de reptile ? Comment voient-ils leur monde ? Leurs congénères ? Et leurs proies ? Dorment-ils à la belle étoile ? Rêvent-ils ? Et la retraite, y songent-ils ? »

Ces questions que tout un chacun se ou s’est posé n’ont pas toujours trouvé réponse. Ou toujours pas trouvé réponse ! Car le dinosaure moderne est un champion du mimétisme ! S’il faut la jouer petit bras ou au contraire ramener sa grande gueule, il s’adapte à la situation, se fond dans le décor et leurre le monde pour mieux le dévorer. Eh oui ! Cruel il est resté malgré soixante-cinq millions d’années d’évolution.


Mais bon… Je laisse à notre spécialiste le soin de nous éclairer autrement qu’en nous narguant. Nous moquer de la sorte… C’est moche !


----------



## touba (15 Avril 2022)

Ce que je retiens c'est que les T-Rex ne se masturbaient probablement pas. Ou alors avec les pattes arrières ??


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Ce que je retiens c'est que les T-Rex ne se masturbaient probablement pas. Ou alors avec les pattes arrières ??


Étrange, je croyais que c’était patlek qui avait répondu !


----------



## patlek (15 Avril 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> Donc juste une grande gueule ?



Attention, avec de grandes dents... acérées...


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2022)

Je suis dans le train et il y a énormément d’ukrainiens. Malgré un deuxième train vide accolé au premier, la communication est difficile pour inciter les personnes sans réservations à changer de rame.


----------



## peyret (15 Avril 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Étrange, je croyais que c’était patlek qui avait répondu !


...ou un certain "dragao".... pour ceux qui l'ont connu....


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Attention, avec de grandes dents... acérées...


Et quelques tatouages ?!


----------



## patlek (15 Avril 2022)

Et plus que çà encore...

Attention; images gore!!!






(Un film pour Zebig, qui aime les zombies)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2022)

patlek a dit:


> (Un film pour Zebig, qui aime les zombies)


 ... Tidju ! ça dépote grave ! ...  ...   ... les zombies "rapides" me font toujours marrer !


----------



## baron (15 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Ce que je retiens c'est que les T-Rex ne se masturbaient probablement pas. Ou alors avec les pattes arrières ??


L'hypothèse avait pourtant été soulevée dans l'article : « Jusqu'alors, les hypothèses avancées faisaient état de claspers au niveau des pectoraux qui permettaient de maintenir la femelle au moment de la copulation. »


----------



## ScapO (15 Avril 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Et plus que çà encore...


mais là c'est d'la triche ...Vous être toute une chiée


----------



## Powerdom (16 Avril 2022)

se limer les dents, ça doit quand même faire très mal !


----------



## Powerdom (16 Avril 2022)

Et ma connexion qui tourne en moyenne à 450 / 500 Mbps est ce matin à 600 Kbps. ça rame dur !


----------



## boninmi (16 Avril 2022)

Et on a définitivement perdu le Jura ?


----------



## touba (16 Avril 2022)

C'était ou le Jura ou l'Alsace-Lorraine...


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Et on a définitivement perdu le Jura ?




Je le crains...

Mais j'espère me tromper.


----------



## peyret (16 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je le crains...
> 
> Mais j'espère me tromper.


Parce que çà fait 1 mois qu'il  a été mis à "pied"... ? m'en rappelle plus.....


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Avril 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Parce que çà fait 1 mois qu'il  a été mis à "pied"... ? m'en rappelle plus.....



J'ai quelques raisons de plus d'être assez pessimiste quant à la possibilité d'un retour de Jura parmi nous.
En tant que modérateur, ou pas.

Mais comme je le disais, j'espère me tromper.


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2022)

Désolé, mais je pense que c'est cuit pour le Jura, du moins pendant un bon bout de temps.


----------



## Romuald (17 Avril 2022)

Pâques = gigot.
Par contre le gigot de 7h, c'est has-been. Mais le gigot confit basse température, 12h de cuisson à 80°, c'est top. Je re-essaierais avec un peu plus d'ail, la ça en manquait.


----------



## flotow (17 Avril 2022)

Ici c’est maquereau au bbq sous un temps d’été avec une végétation de printemps.


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Pâques = gigot.
> Par contre le gigot de 7h, c'est has-been. Mais le gigot confit basse température, 12h de cuisson à 80°, c'est top. Je re-essaierais avec un peu plus d'ail, la ça en manquait.


Tu me fais envie !?


----------



## Dead head (17 Avril 2022)

Terminer une semaine bien remplie avec plein de projets passionnants pour la semaine à venir. Il faudrait tout de même que je prenne des moments pour buller.


----------



## touba (17 Avril 2022)

Crâneur...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2022)

Dead head a dit:


> Terminer une semaine bien remplie avec plein de projets passionnants pour la semaine à venir. Il faudrait tout de même que je prenne des moments pour buller.


T'as de la chance !  
Perso, je termine une semaine merdique en craignant que la semaine qui arrive soit encore plus merdique !


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2022)

Pleurnicheur !


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Par contre le gigot de 7h, c'est has-been. Mais le gigot confit basse température, 12h de cuisson à 80°


Moi qui croyait que le 7 heures était cuit à 80°, faudra qu'on m'explique...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2022)

Hier après-midi, gros branle bas de combat !!!! J'ai failli "perdre" Pistache ...  

Je vous explique : Lucky a la sale habitude d'aller se cacher sous la cabane de jardin ... comme c'est un "petit gabarit", aucun problème pour lui, il rentre et il sort avec une facilité déconcertante ! (un peu comme moi ... si vous voyez ...!!!  ...   )

Et Pistache a voulu l'imiter !   ... Le problème est que Pistache est pataud et qu'il a un gros c.... et, comme vous l'imaginez, il est resté coincé sous la cabane en miaulant comme un beau diable !

D'habitude, je passe la main sous la cabane, je l'aplatis un peu (Pistache, pas la cabane !) et je le tire par les pattes de derrière ... j'avoue que je suis assez bien rôdé à cette manoeuvre ! 

Mais ici ! Pas possible ... il était coincé trop loin !   

Heureusement, il me restait la solution du cric de bagnole pour soulever très légèrement la cabane et dégager Pistache sous le regard curieux et narquois de Lucky !

J'espère qu'il aura retenu la leçon ... mais je reste sceptique !


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'espère qu'il aura retenu la leçon ... mais je reste sceptique !


T'as plus qu'à boucher le passage. Lucky trouvera une autre cachette !


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi qui croyait que le 7 heures était cuit à 80°, faudra qu'on m'explique...


Le 7h est cuit, le 12h est emballé dans du papier alu  avec dés de tomates, oignons, courgettes et le tout confit ensemble.


----------



## patlek (18 Avril 2022)

La cuisine et moi,  c' est 2 minutes au micro ondes.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2022)

patlek a dit:


> La cuisine et moi, c' est 2 minutes au micro ondes.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> T'as plus qu'à boucher le passage. Lucky trouvera une autre cachette !


Ouais ! Mais il aime bien sa cachette ...


----------



## Dead head (18 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Le 7h est cuit, le 12h est emballé dans du papier alu  avec dés de tomates, oignons, courgettes et le tout confit ensemble.


Ça donne envie !


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le problème est que Pistache est pataud et qu'il a un gros c.... et, comme vous l'imaginez, il est resté coincé sous la cabane en miaulant comme un beau diable !


Euh...

Je sais bien que comparaison n'est pas raison, mais tout de même : si ça devait t'arriver (oui, t'arriver à toi) je connais le moyen de te faire détaler instantanément. 

Déposer délicatement une _zolie_ épeire diadème devant ton minois : magique !


----------



## patlek (18 Avril 2022)

Bon... j' arrive plus à suivre...

Pistache... c' est 7heures, ou 12 heures de cuisson??


----------



## boninmi (18 Avril 2022)

Aujourd'hui, remise en fonctionnement de la piscine. Elle n'est qu'à 11° pour l'instant, on va attendre un peu pour le plongeon.


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Le 7h est cuit, le 12h est emballé dans du papier alu  avec dés de tomates, oignons, courgettes et le tout confit ensemble.




Et l’ail dans tout ça ?!

Hier il en manquait… Aujourd’hui il n’y en a plus !?


----------



## Romuald (19 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Et l’ail dans tout ça ?!
> 
> Hier il en manquait… Aujourd’hui il n’y en a plus !?


Faut que je t'explique comment il faut assaisoner le gigot avant de l'emballer avec les légumes ? Ahlala, ces rouennais, sortis du canard au sang ils sont perdus


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Faut que je t'explique comment il faut assaisoner le gigot avant de l'emballer avec les légumes ? Ahlala, ces rouennais, sortis du canard au sang ils sont perdus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pffff… Garde-la ta recette ! Internet est mon ami ! Il me dira quoi faire des gousses !


----------



## ScapO (19 Avril 2022)

Dans le fion les gousses , dans le fion...


----------



## aCLR (19 Avril 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> Dans le fion les gousses , dans le fion...


Ça doit faire un moment que tu n’as pas vu un gigot d’agneau !?


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça doit faire un moment que tu n’as pas vu un gigot d’agneau !?


À propos de gigot d'agneau et d'ail, ce n'est pas la saison pour l'ail des ours ?

À quelle saison trouve-t-on l'ail des ours ? C'est incomparable !


----------



## boninmi (22 Avril 2022)

Après un petit séjour à Perpignan, pour faire plaisir aux amis de @TimeCapsule qui gèrent la ville, je vous signale deux excellents petits restos dans le cœur de ville:









						La Sous-Préfète - Restaurant méditerranéen et catalan à Perpignan
					

À deux pas de la préfecture, dans une rue piétonne du centre-ville, vous trouverez ce restaurant aux influences méditerranéennes et catalanes à Perpignan.




					lasousprefete.fr
				




(ils servent un Maury à ne pas manquer)









						La Carmagnole, Perpignan
					

Vous pouvez commander à emporter | Perpignan - Si vous souhaitez manger un repas français et recherchez un établissement où passer la soirée, vous êtes les bienvenus chez nous. Notre bel extérieur vous permet de vous évader lorsqu’il fait bon. Restaurant authentique avec wifi : Notre cuisine...




					lacarmagnole.eatbu.com
				




(12, rue de la Révolution Française, ça ne s'invente pas !)

A l'hôtel de ville, la salle des mariages est en visite libre, on y est accueilli par une charmante dame de couleur. Qui a dit qu'ils étaient racistes ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> A l'hôtel de ville, la salle des mariages est en visite libre, on y est accueilli par une charmante dame de couleur. Qui a dit qu'ils étaient racistes ?


J'ai toujours été amusé par ces personnes qui, parlant d'un être humain,  éprouvent le besoin de faire référence à leur couleur de peau !


----------



## touba (22 Avril 2022)

Pourquoi faire des émojis de toutes les couleurs ?
Pourquoi faire des shampooings pour cheveux crépus ?
Pourquoi faire des cosmétiques pour les peaux noires ?
T'as raison, les noirs n'ont qu'à mettre de la crème à bronzer comme tout le monde, enfin comme les blancs quoi...

Tu sais les noirs savent qu'ils sont noirs.
Moi j'aime les femmes noires, et si on me demande quelle type de femme j'aime et bien je le dis, j'aime les femmes noires. Comment je pourrais le dire autrement ?

Faut arrêter de se masturber le cerveau avec ça. Ce n'est pas ça le racisme, le racisme c'est associer une couleur de peau à un cliché à la con. Si la femme qui accueilli @boninmi était de couleur ça ne tient d'aucun racisme de le préciser pour illustrer son propos sur la "couleur" politique locale.

Si il avait dit je me suis fait voler mon portefeuille à Perpignan par un noir alors là on aurait pu commencer à débattre.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Avril 2022)

Les « noirs » sont rarement noirs. Ils procèdent le plus souvent de toutes sortes de variations de bruns. Les « blancs » ne sont pas plus blancs. En modélisme, du temps où j’en faisais, on appelait ça couleur « chair ». Les asiatiques, les « jaunes », nous voient comme des « cochons roses ». Ce sont eux les « blancs ». Nous sommes tous des « hommes de couleur » de couleurs indéfinies.

Le descriptif ne me dérange pas plus que « blond », « roux », « brun », grand, petit, gros (= légèrement enveloppé). Ça dépend du contexte.

Sur la crème à bronzer, je me souviens d’une amie « de couleur » un été en Vendée qui se tapait de sacrés coups de soleils malgré sa peau brune. Normal, elle était de Paris. À la fin des vacances, elle avait les marques du maillot car elle était aussi très pudique.

Ma jeunesse…  à l’époque on ne posait pas ces problématiques. Il paraît qu’on « progresse ». Ah bon ?!


----------



## boninmi (22 Avril 2022)

@TimeCapsule est tellement premier degré que je me sens obligé d'en rajouter une couche.  
Nous mettons un pied dans le quartier gitan. Nous constatons qu'il est nettement moins rénové que le cœur de ville. Des maisons sont étayées pour éviter l'effondrement. Un monsieur nous aborde (bouteille de vin sous le bras, pas l'air gitan pour deux sous, semblant déjà un peu imbibé tôt dans la journée). Il nous demande ce que nous cherchons et nous répondons que nous nous promenons. "Ici, c'est les bas fonds" nous indique-t-il. Ce qui est factuellement inexact, le quartier est sur une hauteur à cet endroit.


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Avril 2022)

Mort de rire !
J'ignorais qu'il y avait autant d'artistes sur MacG !
Des artistes de la danse du ventre !
Bravo !


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Avril 2022)

Sinon, vous écrivez comme vous voulez, mais en français, s'agissant d'une personne on parle d'un Noir ou d'un Blanc avec une majuscule si ces mots sont des substantifs.
Pour dire que Machln est noir ou que Truc est  blanc, les mots en question sont des adjectifs et prennent dans ce cas une minuscule.




(Après, tout le monde fait des fautes (de frappe ou autre), et je ne fais pas exception. )


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Avril 2022)

Belle tentative !
Pas un sul mot à retrancher à mon post !

PS : attention à tes genoux !


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Belle tentative !
> Pas un sul mot à retrancher à mon post !
> 
> PS : attention à tes genoux !




Pour moi, ton post n'est nullement scandaleux.
Il y a eu dans ces échanges des posts que j'ai préférés à d'autres. C'est tout.
Et en ce qui me concerne, il n'y a personne que je puisse accuser ni d'ailleurs soupçonner de racisme à la lecture de ce petit dialogue, qui gagnerait à davantage de sérénité, à mon humble avis. 

Et je ne redoute rien concernant mes genoux, ni concernant mes chevilles non plus d'ailleurs.
C'est ma colonne vertébrale qui est en compote.
Le reste de mon ossature est plus ou moins normal, et je ne redoute rien à ce sujet, ni dans les prochaines heures ni sur un plus long terme.


----------



## Gwen (22 Avril 2022)

De tout de façon, je ne m'inquiéterais que lorsque je verrais de petits hommes verts en bas de chez moi.


----------



## boninmi (22 Avril 2022)

gwen a dit:


> De tout de façon, je ne m'inquiéterais que lorsque je verrais de petits hommes verts en bas de chez moi.


Hé hé, je n'ai pas précisé la couleur de la dame.


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À propos de gigot d'agneau et d'ail, ce n'est pas la saison pour l'ail des ours ?
> 
> À quelle saison trouve-t-on l'ail des ours ? C'est incomparable !


Je me rappelle d’un automne où un pote avait emménagé dans une maison juchée au flanc d’un bois. Le printemps suivant, il vit poindre des centaines de feuilles du talus herbeux. N’y connaissant pas grand chose en botanique, il cru voir du muguet en devenir  – et la montagne d’or qui l’attendait le jour de la fête du travail. Plus la floraison avançait, plus il rêvait de son pactole. Habituellement fainéant sur la fermeture de son portail, l’idée qu’un malandrin vienne lui faucher son talus le poussait à s’enfermer à double tour. Jusqu’au matin où les premières fleurs sortirent d’entre les feuilles. Une immense déception l’envahît ! De rage, il passa la tondeuse pour faire disparaître ce rêve devenu cauchemar !


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Je me rappelle d’un automne où un pote avait emménagé dans une maison juchée au flanc d’un bois. Le printemps suivant, il vit poindre des centaines de feuilles du talus herbeux. N’y connaissant pas grand chose en botanique, il cru voir du muguet en devenir  – et la montagne d’or qui l’attendait le jour de la fête du travail. Plus la floraison avançait, plus il rêvait de son pactole. Habituellement fainéant sur la fermeture de son portail, l’idée qu’un malandrin vienne lui faucher son talus le poussait à s’enfermer à double tour. Jusqu’au matin où les premières fleurs sortirent d’entre les feuilles. Une immense déception l’envahît ! De rage, il passa la tondeuse pour faire disparaître ce rêve devenu cauchemar !


Enfin ! Au moins qui suit !


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Enfin ! Au moins qui suit !


C’est surtout que… Comme Osiris, je me cague du morphotype de mes voisins. Le jugement intérieur vis-à-vis de mon interlocuteur se fait ailleurs que sur son apparence. Alors vos bla-bla, très peu pour moi !


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Avril 2022)

gwen a dit:


> De tout de façon, je ne m'inquiéterais que lorsque je verrais de petits hommes verts en bas de chez moi.




Mais que signifie ce racisme à l'égard des petits hommes verts ?... 
Ils sont tout aussi respectables que toi et moi.


----------



## aCLR (22 Avril 2022)

C’est moi, le petit homme vert ?! :modo: xD


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Enfin ! Au moins qui suit !


Ça me fait penser que dans la bibliothèque nous avons un livre dont le titre sonne comme « apprenez à cuisiner les plantes sauvages ». C’est typiquement le genre littéro-culinaire qui ne m’intéresse pas du tout. Bouffer des trucs sauvages, très peu pour moi !

Gosse il m’arrivait de grignoter des faînes dans le bois familial. Nous avions un cabanon pour nous exercer à la vie d’adulte entre cousins. Et ces petites bogues en forme de tétraèdres alimentaient joliment la dînette préparée par les filles.

Mais j’ai grandi ! Et ces fruits et légumes qui « ne coûtent rien d’autre que l’effort de les ramasser » je m’en passe sans problème. L’ail des ours en tête !

Bon… Si la guerre franchit quelques frontières, je réviserais ma position plutôt que crever de faim. Mais d’ici là – bis repetita – très peu pour moi !


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça me fait penser que dans la bibliothèque nous avons un livre dont le titre sonne comme « apprenez à cuisiner les plantes sauvages ». C’est typiquement le genre littéro-culinaire qui ne m’intéresse pas du tout. Bouffer des trucs sauvages, très peu pour moi !


Mon Dieu !

Le prototype du parfait bobo !


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2022)

Trésor de l’Art déco, l’atelier de Tamara de Lempicka en vente à Paris
					

C’est un écrin d’exception aux lignes Art déco, situé rue Méchain, dans le 14e arrondissement de Paris. L’ancien atelier de Tamara de Lempicka est mis en vente à hauteur de 2 550 000 euros ...




					www.beauxarts.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Trésor de l’Art déco, l’atelier de Tamara de Lempicka en vente à Paris
> 
> 
> C’est un écrin d’exception aux lignes Art déco, situé rue Méchain, dans le 14e arrondissement de Paris. L’ancien atelier de Tamara de Lempicka est mis en vente à hauteur de 2 550 000 euros ...
> ...


Bonjour le chauffage et le métrage des voilages !

Perso, je suis plutôt "art déco" :


----------



## Romuald (23 Avril 2022)

Celui qui met 2 patates et demi dans un appart doit avoir les moyens de le chauffer 

Par contre tu confonds art déco et art nouveau


----------



## patlek (23 Avril 2022)

Je lui proposerait bien de schtroumpfer avec moi....


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Celui qui met 2 patates et demi dans un appart doit avoir les moyens de le chauffer
> 
> Par contre tu confonds art déco et art nouveau


Shit ! Me suis gourré !

Je n'ai quand même pas les goûts d'un modo !


----------



## boninmi (23 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je n'ai quand même pas les goûts d'un modo !


Ouf, on va peut-être y échapper .


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> I still got the blues !  ​




— Je suis sûr que c’est ici qu’il planque les croquettes magiques !?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2022)

Un sacré "coup au coeur" aujourd'hui .... Arno est mort !  
J'avoue que j'en ai gros sur la patate (normal pour un belge vous me direz !) ... Il représentait la belgitude dans tout ce qu'elle a de plus noble et de plus dérisoire en même temps.
Une personnalité attachante et hors du commun maniant l'auto-dérision jusqu'à l'excès (et pas que l'auto-dérision ... )
Il me manque déjà ... 

Sa dernière apparition en public


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2022)

*Autorisation  de l'ouvrir :




*
​


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2022)

"Carte électorale" a remplacé "Carte d'électeur" pour plaire aux... devinez !
De nombreuses questions viennent à l'esprit en examinant cette carte, elles concernent :

l'histoire
les personnes impliquées
la matière première
la fabrication (made in China ?)
la distribution
etc

Heureusement pas de carte nécessaire aux macgéens.


----------



## patxito (24 Avril 2022)

La carte électorale n’est pas obligatoire pour voter, alors pourquoi la conserve-t-on ?
					

Ce n'est pas un document exigé pour exercer le droit de vote en France. Pourtant, la carte électorale est toujours en vigueur. Pourquoi continue-t-on de la recevoir chez soi et de la présenter au bureau de vote ?Le premier tour des élections législatives a lieu ce dimanche 12 juin




					www.numerama.com


----------



## Romuald (24 Avril 2022)

loustic a dit:


> pour plaire aux... devinez !


A qui ?


----------



## boninmi (24 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Autorisation  de l'ouvrir :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 258671
> *
> ​


Chiche que tu l'ouvres (côté intérieur )


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Autorisation  de l'ouvrir :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 258671
> *
> ​


Le coup de tampon semble indiquer une date bien différente de celle manuscrite par-dessus pour maquiller l’erreur d’impression ? Je devine sous le 10AVR2022 un 04OCT2023 !

Question… Roules-tu en De Lorean ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Le coup de tampon semble indiquer une date bien différente de celle manuscrite par-dessus pour maquiller l’erreur d’impression ? Je devine sous le 10AVR2022 un 04OCT2023 !
> 
> Question… Roules-tu en De Lorean ?


Lors de mon vote du 10, c'était la première utilisation du tampon qui n'avait pas été mis à jour. Panique à bord car la file s'étendait derrière moi...
Ce matin, ils semblaient plus réveillés !


----------



## aCLR (25 Avril 2022)

Ah d’accord ! Tu fais le pied de grue devant ton bureau pour passer le premier – et t’éviter un maximum de pathogènes. Malin !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ah d’accord ! Tu fais le pied de grue devant ton bureau pour passer le premier – et t’éviter un maximum de pathogènes. Malin !


"pied de grue" n'exagérons rien !


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2022)

J'ai ENFIN récupéré ma voiture, au garage depuis le 1 er janvier dans l'attente d'une pièce qui la rendait inutilisable.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ma Yam DTMX bien gonflée





Powerdom a dit:


> 120 Kmh avec une 103


Je reviens sur mon commentaire concernant l'assurance du véhicule.

Ma moto je l'ai gonflée en virant les chicanes du pot de détente afin d'avoir un vrai cône contre-cône. Dans le carbu j'ai augmenté de 0,25 la taille du gicleur. Le filtre à air a été “aéré" mais en gardant la mousse filtrante. Dans le cylindre, gros boulot, j'ai emprunté une fraise de maquettiste tournant à 20 000 tr/mn pour aligner les transferts à l'embase avec forme de bord d'attaque d'aile d'avion et dans le cylindre sortie fine, créer des moustaches latérales à la sortie d'échappement et surtout polir la sortie pour que les gaz n'accrochent pas. La base du piston côté admission a été concavée et les lumières d'admission déformées vers le haut et tous les bords polis. Mon père m'a donné des roulements pour le vilebrequin pouvant prendre 15 000 tr/mn. j'ai viré la pompe à graissage séparé (m'obligeant à faire mon mélange à la pompe avec de l'huile de synthèse) et simplifié le circuit électrique en virant des câbles inutiles (clignos) et la batterie, donc gagné quelques kilos...

j'étais jeune, j'étais fou mais ma Yam a pris 1000 tours de plus et du couple. Bon 6 litres aux cent c'est plus que ma voiture actuelle, mais à l'époque le litre de super était à 3 francs cinquante comme dans la chanson...

Mon assurance était valable car ce n'était que de l'optimisation !


----------



## Romuald (25 Avril 2022)

Et t'avais viré les rétros qui te faisaient perdre 5km/h à fond de cinq, comme Ed la Poignée ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Et t'avais viré les rétros qui te faisaient perdre 5km/h à fond de cinq, comme Ed la Poignée ?


J'ai mis un rétro de vélo et j'avais 6 vitesses... 
Et poignée de gaz à tirage rapide 1/8e de tour


----------



## Romuald (25 Avril 2022)




----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2022)

A l'école, nous étions 3 en 125 Twin et un en DTMX. Putain qu'est-ce qu'on lui mettait le samedi en partant de l'école.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Avril 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> A l'école, nous étions 3 en 125 Twin et un en DTMX. Putain qu'est-ce qu'on lui mettait le samedi en partant de l'école.


Mais t'as vu la mienne, là, un peu plus haut ? Un avion de chasse...


----------



## touba (25 Avril 2022)

Vous parlez de vos zizis ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Vous parlez de vos zizis ?


 ... En plus, Powerdom qui avoue : "_Putain qu'est-ce qu'on lui mettait le samedi en partant de l'école_" ... c'est ignoble, surtout ... en sortant de l'école !!!!! 


Modérateur ! siouplaît !!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2022)

Petit conseil du jour : toujours réfléchir à ce que l'on va dire avant de le dire au risque de prêter à confusion, ou plus grave, à contusions dans le pire des cas ! 

Je vous explique : Ma voisine s'est acheté une tondeuse robot de merde et n'arrive pas à la programmer !  
Et c'est là que j'interviens à sa demande pour l'aider ... Depuis 3 jours, je passe une demi-heure tous les après-midi, à genoux sur sa pelouse pour tenter de domestiquer la bête (la tondeuse, pas la voisine) - à cet effet, je me munis d'un petit coussin pour protéger mes genoux et mes vieilles articulations !

Hier, je sors de chez moi avec mon petit coussin et je tombe sur mon voisin de gauche (d'ailleurs, tous mes voisins sont de gauche ... ) qui me dit : "Alors, on promène son petit coussin ?" et moi de lui répondre : "C'est pour protéger mes genoux, je vais chez ma voisine !" ... Mon Dieu ! A voir son sourire à la fois narquois et sarcastique j'ai été obligé de lui raconter l'histoire de la tondeuse ! 

En plus, j'ai décidé d'être plus prudent et discret dans les conversations que j'entretiens avec elle dans son jardin, à portée d'oreilles de mes voisins !

Extraits de conversation :

Ma voisine : Mais pourquoi ? Soit elle ne rentre pas, soit elle rentre de travers !
Moi : Suffit que tu la pousses manuellement un chouia !
Ma voisine : Ouais, mais j'ai payé pour qu'elle rentre toute seule ! Et pas de travers ! 
Moi : Pfffffff !  

Je lui ai dit : "Quand on achète une tondeuse chinoise de merde, faut s'attendre à avoir de la merde !" ...  

Sans compter que mes poilus ne se gênent pas pour aller ch.... sur sa pelouse ... ça risque de gicler un max !


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Vous parlez de vos zizis ?


Oui, mais seulement de 125 cm3...
Alésage/course, tu connais ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2022)

Je ne sais pas si certains d'entre vous rencontrent le même problème, mais j'en ai marre de me lever tous les matins à 4 H parce que je n'arrive plus à dormir ! A force de me tourner et me retourner dans tous les sens, pour tenter de retrouver le sommeil, j'en arrive à avoir mal au dos ou souffrir de crampes (qui ne se logent jamais au bon endroit ... ).

J'ai tout essayé ... D'habitude, je vais me coucher vers 23 H ... si je vais me coucher une ou deux heures plus tard, le résultat est pareil : les yeux grands ouverts comme un vieil hibou à partir de 4 H.

OK, je ne travaille plus, ce qui sous-entend que je me fatigue moins la journée mais, quand même !
Il est vrai aussi que lorsque je travaillais, j'avais l'habitude de me lever vers 5 H pour aller bosser à Bruxelles en bagnole pour éviter les premiers embouteillages.

Et comme je refuse catégoriquement tout traitement médicamenteux (somnifères etc....), je me dis qu'il faudrait que j'accepte cette situation - à noter que lorsque je me lève aussi tôt, je suis en pleine forme et que je n'ai aucune fatigue particulière la journée !

Le problème est que, lorsque vous vous levez à 4 H, à 5 H vous avez fini de vous doucher, de petit-déjeuner, de vous habiller et de vous occuper de vos poilus et ... une longue, très longue journée commence !  

Serais-je le seul dans ce cas ???


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2022)

Tu n'es pas le seul. Je pense que beaucoup de personnes sont dans ce cas. J'ai un réveille naturel un peu plus tard, mais j'ai appris à justement jouer sur mon heure de couchée au lieu de lutter pour ne pas me réveiller a une heure indue. Ensuite, il faut en effet occuper la journée. Quand on travaille, ce n'est pas compliqué, mais en retraite, il y a également tellement de choses à faire (lecture, modélisme, vie associative, etc.) et on ne s'occupe jamais assez des poilus


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Avril 2022)

Chez moi c'est pas compliqué, si je me réveille à 4h, je vais pisser. Quand je reviens me coucher, qui c'est qui vient se poser sur moi, sur mon torse, (6kg, 38°), c'est capitaine Gribouille... Et ça ronronne, et ça ronronne... 
Au bout d'un moment, 10, 15 mn, je lui dit : “Gribouille, je ne peux plus respirer“. 
Alors elle se déplace sur mes cuisses et ce qu'il y a au dessus, et là, généralement j'arrive à me rendormir.
Plus tard, si je me réveille croyant qu'elle est encore là, bin non, juste une...



Bloc de spoiler



morning glory


----------



## patlek (28 Avril 2022)

Moi, je dis... Finies les siestes de 13 h a 16 h !

Sinon, faire un peu d' activités physiques, comme de la marche.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2022)

04h 04h30, c'est également mon heure de réveil. Mais j'arrive parfois à me rendormir jusqu'à 07h. Il m'arrive parfois de me lever mais au bout d'un moment tu sais plus trop quoi faire. Surtout l'hiver il fait nuit encore longtemps. Donc sois je bouquine ou encore je joue sur mon téléphone... (Rise of culture)
Il me semble quand même que plus je vieillis moins je dors !


----------



## patxito (28 Avril 2022)

S'il n'y avait Patxi qui régulièrement me réveille pour monter ou descendre du lit (il est devenu trop vieux pour le faire lui-même), je dormirais au contraire bien mieux maintenant, où bien qu'actif j'ai la chance de pouvoir choisir librement mes horaires de travail, qu'il y a 20 ans, quand j'étais contraint de me réveiller aux aurores.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je dis... Finies les siestes de 13 h a 16 h !
> 
> Sinon, faire un peu d' activités physiques, comme de la marche.


Pas de grosses siestes pour moi ... parfois, il m'arrive de m'endormir quelques instants durant le journal télévisé à 13 H (en bavant !   ), mais c'est une demi-heure tout au plus ...

Par contre, je marche pas mal - je n'utilise pas ma voiture en semaine - et le matin très tôt, je me promène une bonne heure souvent avec Pistache à mes côtés qui m'accompagne sans harnais, ce qui me vaut beaucoup de questions amusées des éventuels passants du style : "Mais comment vous avez réussi à dresser votre chat ?" - ils sont étonnés quand je leur réponds qu'un jour, à ma grande surprise, il m'a accompagné et que depuis lors il continue ... quand il en a envie !  

Mon frérot a exactement le même problème que moi et on a décidé de ne plus trop se poser de questions ... comme on dit chez nous : "on fait avec !"


----------



## ScapO (28 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon frérot a exactement le même problème que moi et on a décidé de ne plus trop se poser de questions ... comme on dit chez nous : "on fait avec !"


Slt,
c'est que je fais aussi , je ne me pose plus de question je fais avec .Je me couche entre minuit et 1heure si je m'endors tant mieux sinon je me relève , je bouquine 1 heure voire 2, le sommeil reviens parfois ce n'est pas le cas , lever vers 6H15 ,certaines journées au bureau sont ainsi un peu plus dures que d'autres , mais comme toi je ne veux pas prendre de truc pour dormir.


----------



## patlek (28 Avril 2022)

Il y a la solution que l' on appelle "la solution pompette"*

*Aller à la superette ou a l'hypermarché, prendre un caddie, se diriger vers le rayon "Bouteilles" (Un rayon facilement reconnaissable à ses bouteilles en verre (Ne pas aller au rayon "Bouteilles plastiques" (Pouah!!!!!)
Choisir délicatement des bouteilles en verre (Vérifier quand meme que c' est pas marqué "huile d'olive" dessus.)
Remplir le caddie, et rentrer chez soi.
A partir de 20 heures, vider soigneusement le contenu des bouteilles dans son estomac.
Vers 23h, 23h30, tituber j' usqu'au lit, s'effondrer pour passer une bonne nuit (Si possible, vomir avant de se coucher. Passer la nuit la tete dans le vomi, c' est pas confortable.)

Les bons conseils à moi.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Avril 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Il y a la solution que l' on appelle "la solution pompette"


Et la solution branlette somniférienne, à défaut d'honorer sa compagne, (parce que tous les soirs, hein, bon !).


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2022)

patlek a dit:


> (Vérifier quand meme que c' est pas marqué "huile d'olive" dessus.)


Y a pas de risque en ce moment, c'est pénurie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et la solution branlette somniférienne, à défaut d'honorer sa compagne, (parce que tous les soirs, hein, bon !).


Déjà essayé ! Mais le temps que j'y arrive, il est déjà 4 H du mat ...   
Parfois je m'amuse en "le" tenant du bout des doigts et j'essaie de deviner de quel côté "il" va tomber !  ...


----------



## peyret (28 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et la solution branlette somniférienne, à défaut d'honorer sa compagne, (parce que tous les soirs, hein, bon !).





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Déjà essayé ! Mais le temps que j'y arrive, il est déjà 4 H du mat ...
> Parfois je m'amuse en "le" tenant du bout des doigts et j'essaie de deviner de quel côté "il" va tomber !  ...


Hé ! Y en a qui veulent remplacer "Dragao" ....


----------



## boninmi (28 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Déjà essayé ! Mais le temps que j'y arrive, il est déjà 4 H du mat ...


Plus c'est long, plus c'est bon ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2022)

*DOMMAGES COLLATERAUX DES VACANCES ...  *







Allez ! 4 petits squatteurs innocents en plus ! 

On part en vacances ... Pas de problème ! On bourre ses petits compagnons dehors et s'ils ne reviennent pas on en prendra des autres !!!  

Certaines personnes me dégoûtent !!!!  

Si ça continue, ça me fera un "temps plein" pour m'en occuper ! ... Mais ils me le rendent bien ! ​


----------



## Dead head (2 Mai 2022)

Gamin, j'ai connu quelqu'un qui a abandonné son chien dans un bois pour pouvoir partir en vacances.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mai 2022)

Dead head a dit:


> Gamin, j'ai connu quelqu'un qui a abandonné son chien dans un bois pour pouvoir partir en vacances.


L'animal est ramené au rang d'objet de consommation ou de lingette : plus besoin ? on jette !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2022)

En plus, je connais les "propriétaires" du malheureux poilu qui se trouve à l'arrière-plan et j'attends leur retour avec impatience pour les engueuler vertement ! Mais je connais déjà leur réponse : "Il n'était pas rentré au moment où nous sommes partis ... et on ne pouvait pas attendre !" ...  

En plus, tout le monde est au courant dans le quartier ... en cas d'absence, je peux m'occuper bénévolement, gracieusement et avec plaisir de leurs poilus ! Mais non ! C'est trop simple pour que ces cons comprennent !

J'avoue que ça m'énerve au plus haut point !


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mai 2022)

En effet, pourquoi pas te les laisser en gardiennage directement..


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mai 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> En effet, pourquoi pas te les laisser en gardiennage directement..


Le problème est que ces imbéciles ne voudraient pas participer à la nourriture de leur bestiole... 

On me dit dans l'oreillette que TheBig aurait la réputation d'un racketteur dans la quartier !  

Il ne faut pas avoir l'électricité à tous les étages (ce n'est pas une question de prix) pour proférer de telles infamies ! 

Le Bigounet, on t'aime !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le problème est que ces imbéciles ne voudraient pas participer à la nourriture de leur bestiole...


  ... Surtout que chez moi *tout* est gratuit : litière de luxe, petits sacs à m... fournis, nourriture 5 étoiles, friandises à profusion et caresses à volonté ! Eau de thon sur demande fournie par Ponpon !


----------



## patlek (2 Mai 2022)

Les gens te vois , le matin, en robe de chambre, avec les minous...







Alors ils se disent... pas de soucis! il y a encore un peu de place.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2022)

Ce matin, je reçois mon courrier ... une facture, l'agenda "seniors" mensuel - (avec les dates des thés dansants, des ateliers hôtel à insectes et des voyages organisés ...) - un imprimé publicitaire relatif à l'incontinence urinaire et un faire-part de décès !  

J'ouvre donc l'avis de décès ... une vague connaissance, plus jeune que moi (  ) est passée de l'autre côté ! Quand vous commencez à assister à des enterrements de personnes plus jeunes que vous, inévitablement vous pensez que que vous en avez plus derrière que devant et que vous avez déjà un pied qui frétille dans la tombe (mais heureusement, je ne suis pas unijambiste !   ).

Inévitablement, vous dissertez sur le sens profond de la vie et de la vacuité existentielle qui commence à vous envahir pendant seulement quelques minutes ... je suis un incorrigible résilient !  

Je passe alors à l'agenda seniors et je vois avec surprise qu'il y aura mi-mai un colloque sur ... le suicide !   ... et immédiatement, je pense que je ne suis plus le bienvenu à ce genre de réunion depuis que j'ai été rappelé à l'ordre lorsque j'ai annoncé dans une belle envolée lyrique : "Se suicider ne sert à rien et constitue un effort inutile ... alors qu'il suffit d'attendre !" - L'humour n'avait visiblement pas sa place parmi l'assemblée ...  

Et pourtant, l'humour, la dérision et l'amour m'ont permis d'outrepasser les moments les plus sombres de mon existence ... ils n'ont pas compris que ma motivation était de la partager avec eux ... Tant pis pour eux !   ... Ils sont déjà "vieux", non seulement physiquement, mais aussi dans leurs têtes ... et là, c'est la dégringolade assurée !  

Je suis donc passé au dépliant publicitaire relatif à l'incontinence qui me propose un abonnement mensuel et une livraison gratuite à domicile ... comme il était d'un format adéquat, je l'ai gardé pour emballer la m..... de mes poilus !  

Quant à la facture mensuelle de gaz et d'électricité, je ne l'ouvrirai que dans quelques jours ... juste le temps de recevoir mon chèque de retraite !  

Pendant un instant, j'ai rêvé du temps béni où le facteur passait tous les jours, à pieds ou à vélo ... où il sonnait quand un courrier lui semblait important et qu'il sirotait un petit cognac avant de reprendre sa tournée ! Maintenant, le courrier c'est 2 x par semaine ... camionnette qui s'arrête en haut de la rue ... petit chariot à roulettes pour le livreur (je ne dis plus facteur !) et dévalement de la rue à toute vitesse pour respecter l'horaire de sa tournée ! Et quand vous lui souhaitez une bonne journée, il vous regarde comme si vous étiez le dernier des attardés !  

Allez ! Je vous laisse ... Il est temps d'aller discuter avec mes poilus !


----------



## Dead head (3 Mai 2022)

Je ne reçois plus de courrier, même pas les factures puisque j'ai choisi que tout se passe sur le web, uniquement des pubs. Quelle tristesse. Aussi ai-je eu cette idée folle, voilà un mois ou deux, de prendre du papier et un stylo et d'écrire une lettre comme j'adorais le faire au siècle dernier. Puis de mettre ma missive dans une enveloppe, fermer celle-ci, y ajouter un timbre et l'adresse de mon destinataire. J'étais déjà bien content de moi. Enfin, je suis allé au bureau de poste et ai glissé la lettre dans la fente d'une boîte, ému de retrouver un geste ancestral. Folie douce !

Quelques jours plus tard, coup de fil. Ma correspondante m'a dit qu'elle s'était vraiment inquiétée à la vue de ma lettre dans sa boîte-aux-lettres…


----------



## patlek (3 Mai 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ce matin, je reçois mon courrier ... une facture, l'agenda "seniors" mensuel




T' est pas abonné a Matou chat ??!!?????


----------



## boninmi (3 Mai 2022)

Dead head a dit:


> Quelques jours plus tard, coup de fil. Ma correspondante m'a dit qu'elle s'était vraiment inquiétée à la vue de ma lettre dans sa boîte-aux-lettres…


Tu lui as suggéré de prendre la plume pour te répondre ?
Tiens, ma soeur est morte, celle qui était folle. Elle avait tout de même 9 ans de plus que moi. J'ai encore du temps.
Hier à Grenoble, c'était ambiance de fin de ramadan. Les familles, les nanas, pas beaucoup de mecs, envahissaient les bistros et les glaciers, en tenues musulmanes pour certaines, en fringues de Nabila pour d'autres.


----------



## Dead head (3 Mai 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu lui as suggéré de prendre la plume pour te répondre ?


Oui, j'ai eu cette chance. Et j'ai renouvelé ma folie avec quelqu'un d'autre. Réaction au téléphone : tu n'as plus de mail ?


----------



## Dead head (3 Mai 2022)

Doublon.


----------



## Romuald (3 Mai 2022)

Le courrier à l'ancienne ça reste utile.
Pendant 6 mois j'ai vainement essayé d'obtenir un papier administratif. Via leur site web j'avais (3 essais) en retour au bout d'un temps certain la réponse automatique 'on est débordé, renouvellez votre demande, mais avez vous consulté la FAQ'. Puis par téléphone. Après avoir tapé 1 , puis 3 puis * puis schtroumpf, soit une demi-heure d'attente avec une musique pénible et une voix sucrée vous enjoignant de raccrocher rapidement de patienter et se concluant par la sonnerie 'pas libre', soit, la fois où j'ai enfin eu un correspondant (20' d'attente seulement) ce dernier a raccroché avant même que j'ai eu fini de formaliser ma demande.
Finalement une lettre normale, même pas recomandée ni au tarif urgent -au point où j'en étais !, et le papier est arrivé 3 semaines après, mais sans lettre d'accompagnement.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mai 2022)

Mon fils tout content de nous envoyer une carte postale depuis son lieu de vacances (camargue), figurez vous que la dite carte n'est jamais arrivée... Pour une fois qu'il envoyait un courrier. Il nous avait même demandé comment remplir l'adresse !


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mai 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> figurez vous que la dite carte n'est jamais arrivée


T'inquiète pas, La Poste est fiable...


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mai 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> T'inquiète pas, La Poste est fiable...


Il semblerait que la lettre ait bien été distribuée en son temps puis remise dans le circuit :








						Nord : elle reçoit une lettre postée... en 1877 !
					






					www.leparisien.fr


----------



## peyret (3 Mai 2022)

Tiens !!!.. @thebiglebowsky,   un poilu qui se demande qu'est ce que c'est...... que cette bestiole qui vient bouffer ses "graines"..... un chat déguisé en souris ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Tiens !!!.. @thebiglebowsky,   un poilu qui se demande qu'est ce que c'est...... que cette bestiole qui vient bouffer ses "graines"..... un chat déguisé en souris ?


 ... Le mien (Lucky) il en a peur ! ... Une souris et il file à pattes raccourcies ! ...


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mai 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Le mien (Lucky) il en a peur ! ... Une souris et il file à pattes raccourcies ! ...


Je viens d'annuler mon invitation


----------



## peyret (9 Mai 2022)

salut à tous,

on dirait bien qu'ils ont "cassé" leur coquille....  https://www.sarralbe.fr/cigognes


----------



## peyret (9 Mai 2022)

Quand même le couple est présent.....


----------



## touba (9 Mai 2022)

Maurice, le mâle, ne revient que le soir pour veiller sur sa petite famille, je l'ai rarement vu la journée (n'allez pas croire non plus que je squatte la webcam h24 !). Et Mélodie, la femelle, s'occupe à nettoyer le nid et à les tenir sous elle (au chaud ?).
Je ne les ai jamais surpris en train de donner la becquée, j'aimerais bien voir ça.

Il y a deux cigogneaux nettement plus gros que les trois autres, est-ce des mâles ?


----------



## Powerdom (10 Mai 2022)

Non ils sont simplement nés en premier.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mai 2022)

Pourquoi, oui, pourquoi, quand je fais de la peinture dehors, des petits moucherons viennent-ils se coller et mourir dans ma peinture fraîche ??? *Rouge vif !* **


----------



## boninmi (10 Mai 2022)

Moi, j'aime pas la bière ... enfin, c'est plutôt mon épouse qui ne m'embrasse pas si j'en bois ...
Néanmoins j'ai accepté de collaborer à l'insu de mon plein gré à la publication de Rando-Bière en Drôme Ardèche, aux Editions du Chemin des Crêtes, en autorisant la reproduction d'une mienne randonnée publiée sur Visorando, Le Chemin de Bourbouillet, une de mes randonnées fétiche. Assez de pub comme ça, je vous laissse chercher les liens par vous même !


----------



## boninmi (10 Mai 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pourquoi, oui, pourquoi, quand je fais de la peinture dehors, des petits moucherons viennent-ils se coller et mourir dans ma peinture fraîche ??? *Rouge vif !* **


Peinture artistique, ou peinture en bâtiment ???


----------



## aCLR (10 Mai 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Peinture artistique, ou peinture en bâtiment ???


Rouge vif… Sur des boiseries à mon avis ^^


----------



## patlek (10 Mai 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> quand je fais de la peinture dehors, des petits moucherons viennent-ils se coller et mourir


 ASSASSIN!!!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mai 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pourquoi, oui, pourquoi, quand je fais de la peinture dehors, des petits moucherons viennent-ils se coller et mourir dans ma peinture fraîche ??? *Rouge vif !* **


T'es quand même un cas : pourquoi n'as-tu pas utilisé une peinture couleur "moucheron" ?
Ta sensible pupille n'aurait pas été agressée !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> T'es quand même un cas : pourquoi n'as-tu pas utilisé une peinture couleur "moucheron" ?


Surtout pas !!!!!   ... Ils vont tous se précipiter dessus et s'agglutiner en partouze géante !
Je sais de quoi je parle ... Un jour, j'ai peint une porte en "gris éléphant" ... Je te dis pas les dégâts ...


----------



## loustic (10 Mai 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pourquoi, oui, pourquoi, quand je fais de la peinture dehors, des petits moucherons viennent-ils se coller et mourir dans ma peinture fraîche ??? *Rouge vif !* **


Et voilà !
C'est donc un chef-d'oeuvre d'art contemporain.
Bravo ! Dans quelle galerie pourrons-nous l'admirer ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mai 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Surtout pas !!!!!   ... Ils vont tous se précipiter dessus et s'agglutiner en partouze géante !
> Je sais de quoi je parle ... Un jour, j'ai peint une porte en "gris éléphant" ... Je te dis pas les dégâts ...


Z'étaient pas un peu roses, tes bestioles ?

Les dégâts, c'est quand t'as voulu passer la porte sans l'ouvrir ?

m'enfin... ​


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mai 2022)

Des nouvelles des cigognes de Sarralbe


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mai 2022)

Un truc qui me fait bondir à la télé (et encore, s'il n'y avait que ça !  )

Ce sont les pubs qui ne respectent pas l'ordre chronologique et logique des choses ! En fait, c'est devenu la mode de démarrer une pub par la fin pour ensuite, en arriver au début (rewind).

Exemple : un type fait une tarte au pomme et on démarre la pub avec la tarte "finie" ... ensuite, retours successifs en arrière pour en arriver au type qui achète les pommes dans un supermarché !  

Je vous assure que c'est un exercice stressant pour mon esprit logique (et étriqué !) à un point tel que je me sens obligé de détourner le regard sous peine de souffrir de vertiges et de perdre quelques neurones dans la bagarre !  

En Belgique, le spécialiste du genre c'est "Vinted" ... A chaque fois que la pub passe, j'en profite pour aller p........ ce qui fait dire à ma prostate : "Merci Vinted !"  

Passons sur les pubs de "comme j'aime" qui constituent un matraquage publicitaire outrancier et débile à la limite du supportable et de l'arnaque tout en ne faisant pas appel au phénomène du rewind dont je parlais plus haut (du moins pour l'instant ! - quoique commencer la pub tout mince pour finir gros, c'est pas très vendeur !)

Vous me direz : "Mais pourquoi tu regardes les pubs ???" ... et vous aurez raison !  ...


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2022)

Mais pourquoi tu regardes les pubs ???


----------



## loustic (17 Mai 2022)

Mais pourquoi tu regardes les pubs ???


----------



## peyret (17 Mai 2022)

Mais pourquoi tu regardes les pubs ???


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2022)

Mais pourquoi tu regardes les pubs ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mai 2022)

... J'en étais certain ! Vous êtes prévisibles, bande de nases ! ...  ...


----------



## peyret (17 Mai 2022)

Horreur !!

"Après l'avoir autopsié, il a découvert à l'intérieur de son estomac une boule d'environ 100 grammes composée d'insectes, de bouts de verre et d'une grande quantité de gazon. Il était impossible pour lui de la "régurgiter". "


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mai 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Horreur !!


Oui, on l'a déjà dit plus haut


----------



## patlek (17 Mai 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> "Mais pourquoi tu regardes les pubs ???"



La zapette, man!!, la zapette!!!!

Utilise la zapette!!!!


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mai 2022)

Plus drôle que le Lorem Ipsum, le Haddock ipsum.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mai 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Plus drôle que le Lorem Ipsum, le Haddock ipsum.


Ça marche très bien.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... J'en étais certain ! Vous êtes prévisibles, bande de nases ! ...  ...



Malotru amiral de bateau-lavoir faux-jeton. Bibendum naufrageur doryphore équilibriste, mille sabords jet d'eau ambulant vipère papou serpent. Scolopendre goujat amphitryon jocrisse, patagon porc-épic mal embouché scorpion marchand de guano sapajou. Accapareur Ku-Klux-Klan tête de mule, empoisonneur ours mal méché, catachrèse doryphore bachi-bouzouk amiral de bateau-lavoir bibendum. Empoisonneur négrier gyroscope, ours mal méché polichinelle cyanure. Scorpion protozoaire, phylloxera naufrageur canaille. Rapace simili martien à la graisse de cabestan hydrocarbure mitrailleur à bavette, gros plein de soupe ostrogoth vivisectionniste terroriste.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça marche très bien.
> 
> 
> 
> Malotru amiral de bateau-lavoir faux-jeton. Bibendum naufrageur doryphore équilibriste, mille sabords jet d'eau ambulant vipère papou serpent. Scolopendre goujat amphitryon jocrisse, patagon porc-épic mal embouché scorpion marchand de guano sapajou. Accapareur Ku-Klux-Klan tête de mule, empoisonneur ours mal méché, catachrèse doryphore bachi-bouzouk amiral de bateau-lavoir bibendum. Empoisonneur négrier gyroscope, ours mal méché polichinelle cyanure. Scorpion protozoaire, phylloxera naufrageur canaille. Rapace simili martien à la graisse de cabestan hydrocarbure mitrailleur à bavette, gros plein de soupe ostrogoth vivisectionniste terroriste.


Dragao, sors de ce corps !


----------



## aCLR (18 Mai 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> simili martien à la graisse de cabestan


Alors comme ça… Le chef des poilus mouillés au jus de thon n’est finalement qu’un reptilien libidineux gavé à la publicité ?! Tout fout l’camp !?


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Mai 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Plus drôle que le Lorem Ipsum, le Haddock ipsum.


Je l'utilise parfois pour mes maquettes, mais je ne suis pas sûr que mes clients apprécieraient, à moins d'être briefés...


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Sortez-vous les doigts pour nous faire sourire plutôt qu’abonder dans le sens de la médiocrité ambiante, mince !


Histoire vraie :
j'ai 17 ans, je suis animateur en centre de vacances. Avec les enfants, on part camper 3 jours dans une ferme à Anglesqueville-l'Esneval. L'agriculteur nous fait visiter sa ferme et à un moment nous fait entrer dans une partie de l'étable éclairé par une petite lucarne dans la quelle se trouve un très jeune veau. il nous explique qu'il est destiné à devenir un veau blanc, qu'il ne faut pas qu'il voie la lumière  et qu'il ne vivra que trois mois en n'étant nourri que du lait de sa mère. 
Il a facilement le réflexe de téter, "tiens, mets la main dans sa bouche, tu vas être surpris". 
En effet, immédiatement le veau tète mes doigts !!! 

Plus tard, ou le lendemain, je passe devant la petite ouverture où se trouve le veau, je me dis que je vais regarder cette petite mignonnerie.
je reste pas une demi seconde de peur de me faire surprendre...
Le fermier était entrain de se faire sucer par le veau !!! 

Je vous dit pas la trouille de m'être fait choper...
Ouf, il m'a pas vu...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mai 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le fermier était entrain de se faire sucer par le veau !!!


 ... Mwouais ! Il a bon dos le fermier ... Petit chenapan va !!!!! 
Bon Lucky ! fiche moi la paix ! Non ! Je ne vais pas téléphoner à Capitaine Gribouille pour lui raconter !


----------



## patlek (19 Mai 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> en n'étant nourri que du lait de sa mère.



Pas que!


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Histoire vraie


Nom de Doc ! Et dire que Médor ne mange que du veau ! :affraid:


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mai 2022)

Petit détail supplémentaire, un jeune veau n'a pas de dents...


----------



## Romuald (19 Mai 2022)

En plus, le veau blanc, c'est nul. En stage à 20 ans dans une ferme du lot-et-garonne, j'ai bouffé du veau normal, donc rose. J'aime autant vous dire que c'est 1000 fois meilleur que le veau blanc, qui ne l'est que parce que le consommateur le veut comme ça.


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> J'aime autant vous dire que c'est 1000 fois meilleur que le veau blanc


Ouais, c'est un truc de riche comme manger des ortolans, ça coûte très cher le veau blanc.
Et puis la viande est comme de la gelée... Beurk !


----------



## patlek (19 Mai 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Petit détail supplémentaire, un jeune veau n'a pas de dents...



Interressant....

Et... heuuuuu... çà s' achete vivant ??


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> En plus, le veau blanc, c'est nul. En stage à 20 ans dans une ferme du lot-et-garonne, j'ai bouffé du veau normal, donc rose. J'aime autant vous dire que c'est 1000 fois meilleur que le veau blanc, qui ne l'est que parce que le consommateur le veut comme ça.


Ma pièce de veau préférée c’est l’onglet. Comme tous les connaisseurs, il me faut réserver ce morceau chez mon boucher car il est rarement présent dans sa vitrine réfrigérée. Sinon, je me rabats sur la hampe. Agrémentée de fines herbes et roulée ficelée, quelques instants passés à dorer dans une poêle beurrée font de ce morceau déprécié du commun un régal pour mes papilles. Ces deux morceaux de choix, moins forts en goût que dans le bœuf sont à découvrir absolument. Que le veau soit rose ou blanc* !

*quoique accompagnés d’un bourgogne blanc, je ne dis pas non !


----------



## boninmi (20 Mai 2022)

Alors, après @Jura39, j'apprends par la presse que @TimeCapsule nous aurait quitté ?
J'attends le communiqué officiel.
@Moonwalker , ne t'en vas pas !


----------



## peyret (20 Mai 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> nous aurait quitté


Banni.... plutôt ,  par qui donc ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mai 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Alors, après @Jura39, j'apprends par la presse que @TimeCapsule nous aurait quitté ?
> J'attends le communiqué officiel.
> @Moonwalker , ne t'en vas pas !


 ... C'est une hécatombe !!! ...


----------



## patlek (20 Mai 2022)

Encore un coup du Modo* ?







* Michel


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Mai 2022)

Allez ! Pour décompresser un peu et rafraîchir l'atmosphère en attendant qu'on ne perde Patlek, juste une petite blagounette entendue hier soir à la télé :


Vous connaissez Mobutu ???
Bin non ! D'ailleurs j'ai pas encore vu Mobu one !  

Allez ! On respire profondément en partant des c..... vers le larynx !!!


----------



## patlek (20 Mai 2022)

En hommage a nos compagnons d' armes:

Dragao
Jura39
TimeCapsule

Et tous les autres:






Comme dit dans les commentaires youtube:

Un héros reste et resteras toujours un héros. Paix à leurs âmes.

Le combat continue!!!


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2022)

@patlek : une photo de la patmobile sinon c’est le ban !


----------



## patlek (20 Mai 2022)

Je vois pas marqué "modérateur"






Donc... pas de photo


----------



## patlek (20 Mai 2022)

Bon... une photo






La Patmobile 2 à coté d'une copie de la Patmobile 1

Par contre... la Patmobile 2, elle est au garage pour 1 mois (Rouler en ancienne c' est bien, mais ça ne doit pas etre une suite de plan galère, donc, elle va subir des travaux, dans un garage spécialisé Simca, pour etre totalement fiabilisé. (il n'y a pas 1 mois de travail dessus, mais je l'ai amené alors que le le planning était déjà chargé)


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2022)

@ patlek : Que d'la gueule !


----------



## boninmi (20 Mai 2022)

Notre première bagnole, c'était une Simca 1000.
Mon épouse avait demandé une 2 CV, son père est revenu avec ça, en disant que ça correspondrait mieux à son style.
On l'avait baptisé Ursule (comme dans la chanson).


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Mai 2022)

J'ai un pote il avait acheté une Dauphine. À 20 ans, il était beau, il était jeune et plein d'enthousiasme... 
Il avait appris à gérer le cul de la bagnole qui survire sur les pavés humides autour des jardins de l'hôtel de ville du Havre. 
Un jour, on se retrouve à 8 pour aller boire des coups, 4 dans la Dauph' et 4 autres dans une 4L.
Le pote en 4L nous demande de le suivre, il connait un bar 'achement bien.
Il roule un peu vite le pote à la 4L, et dans le virage du sémaphore, une belle grande courbe à gauche à l'époque limité à 60 km/h, mon pote à la Dauph' ne va pas se faire lâcher par une 4L... Nan, mais ! 
Et là, au milieu de la courbe, vlà ti pas que la Dauph' lève les 2 roues gauches et fini sa course sur le flanc droit tout en continuant d'avancer. Moi qui suis à la place du mort, je vois arriver l'angle de la bordure du trottoir qui pète la bordure du pare-brise à 90° et le pare-brise en même temps qui m'envoie du verre plein la gueule... 
Ma seule trouille quand la bagnole s'est immobilisée, c'est qu'elle prenne feu. 
On arrive rapidement à s'extraire, on aide surtout les deux de derrière. La 4L a fait demi-tour, les mec hilares remettent la Dauph' sur ses quatre roues et on va tout de même au troquet boire des coups. À 20 piges on n'a pas de doutes.  Les pleurs    de mon pote ont bien dilué sa boisson...
Il revendra son épave, rachètera une autre Dauphine mais ne fera plus l'as du volant dans les courbes...
PS : c'est toujours un de mes meilleurs potes


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> En hommage a nos compagnons d' armes:
> 
> Dragao
> Jura39
> ...




Les trois posteurs que tu cites sont assez différents les uns des autres...
Je les aime bien tous les trois, d'ailleurs.

Sauf improbable erreur de ma part, Jura39 a été banni à sa propre demande.
Dragao devait se foutre d'être banni ou pas.
Le cas de Time Capsule était encore différent.

Mais ce n'est jamais marrant de voir disparaître des forums quelqu'un qui pouvait être intéressant, drôle, ou sympa.
Et en général, un modérateur (ou un administrateur) ne bannit pas par plaisir...

Donc, merci pour ton hommage !


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2022)

Imaginez si l’on me bannit !!!


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mai 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Imaginez si l’on me bannit !!!



Tu auras droit à un hommage aussi.


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Mai 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Imaginez si l’on me bannit !!!


Et bien alors quelles sont les conséquences ?


----------



## patlek (20 Mai 2022)

Il y aurat des manifestations dans le monde entier!!


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et bien alors quelles sont les conséquences ?


Ben deja yaurait pas eu de photo récente de la patmobile


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Imaginez si l’on me bannit !!!


D'ttes façons jecpakité


----------



## flotow (20 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> D'ttes façons jecpakité


Et oh le modo !!


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2022)

Je bullais tranquillement au bureau, tel un Gaston attendant la fin de journée travaillée, quand le chef fit irruption dans la pièce.

— aCLR ?!
— Oui chef !?
— Qu’est-ce que tu as foutu ?!
— Euh… Rien chef !?
— Justement !? Tu n’as rien fait !?

À ce moment là, ami macgéen, je t’avoue ne pas avoir compris pourquoi le chef me hurlait dessus. J’étais sur mon iPhone. Je glandais. Et il venait à moi, toutes sirènes hurlantes, constater cet état de fait sans pour autant le contester. Mais j’ai vite compris pourquoi…

— aCLR !?
— Oui chef !?
— Tu es bien mon bras armé !?
— Chef. Oui chef !?
— Et je t’ai donné des supers pouvoirs pour une chose !?
— Modérer !
— Et ?
— Bannir !
— Et ?
— Euh…

À cet instant, ami macgéen, j’avais deux choix. Endosser ma blouse du syndicat des modérateurs et réclamer une augmentation pour palier à l’inflation, sauf qu’ajouter quelques pour cents à une rétribution égale à zéro ne mettra pas de moutarde sur ma pâte feuilletée. Ou trouver cette troisième fonction qu’il souhaitait entendre de ma bouche. Mais tu sais quoi, ami macgéen, trop fatigué à rien foutre pour réfléchir, j’ai misé sur ma fibre syndicale pour noyer le poisson.

— Euh… Être ignoré par le premier venu. Être insulté au moindre caviardage. Être vilipendé pour un oui ou pour un non. Et être la risée des modos malgré mon auto proclamation au rang de représentant syndical.
— ?!

Là, ami macgéen, je croyais l’avoir assis. Sauf que le chef, pour l’assoir… Il faut se lever tôt. Et comme tu le sais, ce n’est pas mon cas ! Si bien que la soufflante ne tarda pas.

— C’est tout ?! Rajoute cent balles et un Mars tant que tu y es !?
— Je peux ?!
—  Non. Tu ne peux pas ! Ta troisième fonction consiste à appliquer les deux précédentes ! Tout simplement !
— Chef. Oui chef !
— Et arrête avec ça ! Tu n’as rien à voir avec la team warrior ! Tu es trop fleur bleue pour ça !
— Oui chef.
— J’y pense… J’ai le double du casier de gKatarn. Si tu veux, je peux te filer son Blaster. Je ne crois pas que ta clé à pipe de 12 puisse suffire !
— J’ai aussi une clé anglaise !
— Écoute ! Si tu ne veux pas finir avec une clé des champs en poche, mais en pratique ce que je viens de te dire !

Tu penses bien, ami macgéen, qu’après un tel vent dans mes esgourdes… D’ailleurs, à ce sujet, les miennes sont plus grandes que la moyenne. Gamin, mes camarades de classe me surnommait Jumbo. De là à voir une relation de cause à effet quand à ma décision de rallier la modération pour enfin clouer le bec des railleurs de tout poil, il y a sûrement une ou deux séances sur le divan d’un psy. Mais bon… Bref ! Je me suis donc radiné fissa ici et parti en quête du moindre manquement à mon image afin de mettre en pratique l’injonction du chef.

Et après une lecture assidue, ami macgéen, le coupable je dégotais !


flotow a dit:


> Ben deja yaurait pas eu de photo récente de la patmobile


Je ne sais pas pour toi, ami macgéen, mais pour moi – ou pour une fois – cette incitation au partage d’une photo récente d’une vieille mécanique répondant au nom de patmobile, en usurpant pour ce faire ma qualité de modérateur, n’appelle qu’une réaction de ma part… La modération par le ban !

Et pan ! Trois jours de ban pour ce cancan ! Il apprendra à ses dépends qu’on n’usurpe pas impunément le rang du plus antipathique membre des verts !

Et Ma capsule, ami macgéen, dis-toi qu’elle est en rade pour trois mois !


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Et oh le modo !!


Ohé du banni


----------



## patlek (21 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ohé du banni





Houlo!!!

Tout va bien!

Ta tarte de saison est super belle!!!!



			https://forums.macg.co/attachments/1157080e-9164-43c8-904b-b91d597b227d-jpeg.259789/
		


Tu as fais l' école Paul Bocuse ???

tout va bien!

Un p'tit café? une limonade??? je te masses les pieds?????


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> (fayotage avéré)


Fais gaffe, tu froles la tentative de corruption de modo, la. Avec conséquences...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Et pan ! Trois jours de ban pour ce cancan !


 ... La peur s'installe sur le forum ! ...  






Dommage collatéral du conflit en Ukraine : *le ban préventif* ! 

En fait, au lieu de lister les sujets "interdits" il conviendrait de lister les "sujets autorisés" du style : tricot, poilus, tartes de saison, patmobile, fayotage de modos ... etc... !

La liste serait moins longue et les bans moins nombreux ! 


​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Mai 2022)

Sans rigoler, je ne me sens plus en sécurité sur le forum et je recherche des bénévoles qui pourraient s'occuper de Lucky, Pistache, Doudou, Mamy Zoë, Gizmo, Poilec, Ponpon, Cat Mandou etc... dans le fil à poilus du portfolio dans le cas ou je serais absent quelques jours ou quelques semaines pour des raisons totalement indépendantes de ma bonne volonté !  

Croquettes saumon, jus de thon et câlins sont les bienvenus !  

Merci d'avance, les gars !


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Mai 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je ne me sens plus en sécurité sur le forum


J'ai la solution :


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Houlo!!!


LA !


----------



## Gwen (21 Mai 2022)

La première fois que j'ai écouté ce morceau, c'était au casque, et je trouvais que je n'entendais pas vraiment le début et j'ai monté le son. J'ai donc fait un bon dans le fauteuil comme tu peux l'imaginer


----------



## patlek (21 Mai 2022)

La blague préférée de aCLR:

Face, je gagne
Pile, tu perds


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Face, je gagne
> Pile, tu perds


C’est vrai que j’aime beaucoup le personnage de Double-Face chez DC Comics. Mais ce n’est pas lui mon préféré !

Essaie encore !


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mai 2022)

[QUOTE="flotow a dit:


> Imaginez si l’on me bannit !!!





Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu auras droit à un hommage aussi.




Hommage à flotow, qui nous aura fait sourire ou rire plus d'une fois.... 

Tu vas nous manquer... 




Bloc de spoiler



Mais heureusement, pas longtemps !...


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Hommage à flotow


Par nature, je déteste ceux qui font de plus belles photos que moi ! Ha ha ha !


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Par nature, je déteste ceux qui font de plus belles photos que moi ! Ha ha ha !




Normalement, je ne me situe pas dans cette catégorie, donc je ne risque pas grand-chose...
Mais par prudence, quand je me remettrai à la photo, je ferai bien attention de ne poster que des photos moches. 



Bloc de spoiler



Mais pas trop non plus, sinon, ce sont les modos de Portfolio qui me banniront...


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bloc de spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Mais pas trop non plus, sinon, ce sont les modos de Portfolio qui me banniront...


Ils n’attendent que ça !?


----------



## patlek (22 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ils n’attendent que ça !?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mai 2022)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mai 2022)

... Tidju ! J'ai été surpris ce matin ! ...  
Mais en redimensionnant l'écran ... c'est ok ! ouf ! ​


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai été surpris ce matin ! ...


Eh bah moi ! Si toutefois cela t’intéresse ami macgéen… La surprise jaillit dans la soirée de vendredi – ou la vie sauvage !

Médor faisait sa ronde de nuit tandis que je brodais à haute voix le message destiné à te calmer. Comprenant à son attitude inquiète qu’il prenait pour lui les mots que tu devais lire plus tard, je remettais mon joujou en poche et me concentrais sur son parcours. Circuit que j’ai défini et qu’il reproduit fidèlement, à quelques errements près – mais rassure-toi ami macgéen, d’un signe ou d’un son le Médor revient sur le droit chemin. Et plutôt que continuer à t’égarer avec ce modus operandi de l’éducation canine, laisse-moi t’annoncer la bonne nouvelle.

Je dis bonne mais je ne sais pas comment prendre ce que j’ai vu, tard dans la nuit… Un lampyre, ami macgéen, un lampyre ! Avec deux mois d’avance sur les précédentes rencontres, ma première luciole de l’année avançait lentement entre les brins d’herbe fraîchement coupés et déjà bien cramés. Un coup je la voyais, un coup elle disparaissait. Et je suis resté là un moment  à suivre son petit manège, abasourdi par cette rencontre plus que précoce.

Hier, pour cette même balade du Médor, j’ai oublié de contrôler que je n’avais pas eu la berlue. Mais ce soir, quelle ne fut pas ma surprise de constater qu’elle avait fait de petits. Eh oui ! Et non je n’ai pas assisté à une mise bas de ver luisant mais bien à un doublement des individus aperçus. Ils étaient deux à quelques mètres l’un de l’autre, parmi ces mêmes brins d’herbe, à se déhancher pour avancer. La bedaine luisante jouant du cache-cache avec mon regard. Merveilleux et inquiétant.

Allons-nous avoir un été battant des records de température ? Ont-ils changé les dates sur leur calendrier de reproduction ? Ont-ils bien vu que nous n’étions qu’en mai ? Ai-je rêvé ? N’essaie-je pas au moyen de ce biais d’amadouer quelques amoureux des vers luisants ?

Tant d’interrogations, ami macgéen, auxquelles tu ne manqueras pas de répondre si toutefois cela te dit.

Bonne nuit !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Allons-nous avoir un été battant des records de température ? Ont-ils changé les dates sur leur calendrier de reproduction ? Ont-ils bien vu que nous n’étions qu’en mai ? Ai-je rêvé ?


Etant donné que je me suis levé dans une brume pessimiste ce matin, je dirais simplement que le (lam)pire reste à venir !


----------



## patxito (23 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Eh bah moi ! Si toutefois cela t’intéresse ami macgéen… La surprise jaillit dans la soirée de vendredi – ou la vie sauvage !
> 
> Médor faisait sa ronde de nuit tandis que je brodais à haute voix le message destiné à te calmer. Comprenant à son attitude inquiète qu’il prenait pour lui les mots que tu devais lire plus tard, je remettais mon joujou en poche et me concentrais sur son parcours. Circuit que j’ai défini et qu’il reproduit fidèlement, à quelques errements près – mais rassure-toi ami macgéen, d’un signe ou d’un son le Médor revient sur le droit chemin. Et plutôt que continuer à t’égarer avec ce modus operandi de l’éducation canine, laisse-moi t’annoncer la bonne nouvelle.
> 
> ...


Cela ne doit pas être si exceptionnel… quand j’étais étudiant il y a une trentaine d’années je vivais à la campagne, et j‘ai des souvenirs très clairs de verts luisants pendant le blocus, soit dans cette période de l’année.


----------



## patlek (23 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> mais bien à un doublement des individus aperçus. Ils étaient deux à quelques mètres l’un de l’autre,



Tu es sur qu'il ne s' agissait pa de deux phares de voitures ?? 
Aorès avoir un peu forcé sur l' apéro??


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Cela ne doit pas être si exceptionnel… quand j’étais étudiant il y a une trentaine d’années je vivais à la campagne, et j‘ai des souvenirs très clairs de verts luisants pendant le blocus, soit dans cette période de l’année.


Tu as raison ! Après vous avoir envoyé ce message, l’idée que ce n’était pas une rencontre exceptionnelle me traversa l’esprit. Je suis donc allé sur Wikipedia lire la fiche du lampyridae.

Et figure-toi, ami macgéen, la luciole ou plutôt sa larve arrête de se nourrir en mai juin pour se transformer en nymphe. Et de celle-ci émergera un coléoptère adulte. Et chose incroyable, la larve peut aussi émettre de la lumière !

Donc… Rien d’exceptionnel dans mes rencontres du weekend !
Bonne semaine ami macgéen ! Ton modérateur se couchera un peu moins bête.


----------



## boninmi (23 Mai 2022)

Il y a un nid sous mon cabanon à bois.
@thebiglebowsky , surveille tes chats.


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Il y a un nid sous mon cabanon à bois.
> @thebiglebowsky , surveille tes chats.


T’inquiète ! Ces poilus croient que le jus de thon telle la pluie tombe du ciel, que les croquettes poussent sous terre comme les cacahouètes et que les boîtes à chats mûrissent dans les arbres.


----------



## baron (23 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> _Vendredi – ou la vie sauvage_ !


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Mai 2022)

baron a dit:


>




Oui, j'ai apprécié aussi ce passage du post d'aCLR.
J'avoue n'avoir jamais lu ce livre.

Par contre, en des temps presque immémoriaux, ma classe de seconde avait eu la grande chance de rencontrer *Michel Tournier* qui était venu nous rendre visite, dans notre salle de classe. Sur l'invitation de notre prof de français.
Nous venions de lire "Vendredi ou les Limbes du Pacifique".
Nous avons donc pu poser à l'auteur plein de questions sur ce livre.
Je lui ai sans doute posé au moins une question ou deux...
Je ne me souviens ni de mes questions ni de ses réponses, hélas...
Je savais bien que j'avais de la chance de voir cet écrivain et de lui poser des questions, mais j'avoue qu'avec le temps, j'ai de mieux en mieux mesuré la chance que j'avais eu ce jour-là...

Comme pour la plupart des différences occasions de rencontres, de dialogues, de voyages que j'ai pu avoir dans ma jeunesse ; je n'en ai mesuré la réelle portée que plus tard.


Pour la petite histoire, Michel Tournier écrivit en 1967 une libre adaptation de l'aventure de Robinson Crusoé, de Daniel Defoe. 
La version de Tournier, à l'approche assez philosophique (Tournier était philosophe), fut écrite en 1967. 
Le titre était *"Vendredi ou les Limbes du Pacifique"*, et le livre obtint le Grand Prix du Roman de l'Académie Française. 
Le livre, parfois jugé trop ardu pour pouvoir toucher un public large, fut retravaillé par son auteur qui en publia une version simplifiée en 1971, "Vendredi ou la Vie Sauvage", considéré comme un roman pour la jeunesse. 

Mais je lirai peut-être un jour "Vendredi ou la Vie Sauvage".


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2022)

Au début j’ai tapé « ou la faune sauvage » pis je me suis dis que mes amis macgéens n’allaient pas comprendre. Du coup, j’ai opté pour « vie » au lieu de mon « faune » tapoté depuis l’iPhone. Eh bah non ! Ça n’allait pas non plus ! Fallait que les intellos – que je déteste plus encore que les photographes – ramènent leur science et me fichent mon moral en l’air ! Si je m’écoutais, au frais ils finiraient !


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Au début j’ai tapé « ou la faune sauvage » pis je me suis dis que mes amis macgéens n’allaient pas comprendre. Du coup, j’ai opté pour « vie » au lieu de mon « faune » tapoté depuis l’iPhone. Eh bah non ! Ça n’allait pas non plus ! Fallait que les intellos – que je déteste plus encore que les photographes – ramènent leur science et me fichent mon moral en l’air ! Si je m’écoutais, au frais ils finiraient !



Loin de moi l'idée de dire du mal de "Vendredi ou la Vie Sauvage".
Je ne l'ai pas lu.

Mon père, qui était un prof de français qui enseignait au collège et qui était d'ailleurs très bien noté, faisait lire à ses élèves (je ne sais plus dans quelle classe) Vendredi ou la Vie Sauvage.
Lui, avait lu les deux livres et avait une nette préférence pour le livre qu'il faisait lire à ses élèves.
Il trouvait "Vendredi ou les Limbes du Pacifique" trop alambiqué et prétentieux à son goût, alors que "Vendredi ou la Vie Sauvage" disait pratiquement la même chose en allant directement à l'essentiel, selon lui. 

Et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre mépris pour les "romans pour la jeunesse".
Il m'est arrivé d'en lire en ayant (hélas) dépassé l'âge...


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Loin de moi l'idée de dire du mal de "Vendredi ou la Vie Sauvage".


Ouais c’est ça !? Non seulement tu continues de ramener ta science mais en plus j’ai l’impression que tu me fais passer pour un ado attardé ! Gare à toi ! Ma bombe de Baygon rouge n’est pas loin !?


----------



## patlek (23 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> en plus j’ai l’impression que tu me fais passer pour un ado attardé !



et boutonneux!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> et boutonneux!!!!


Ça c'est à cause de la vérole du singe.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Mai 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça c'est à cause de la vérole du singe.



Une nouvelle maladie ?

  Celle dont j'entends parler, moi, c'est la variole du singe.
Quant à tes subtiles insinuations, j'y avais répondu *ici*, avant même que tu les formules.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Une nouvelle maladie ?
> 
> Celle dont j'entends parler, moi, c'est la variole du singe.
> Quant à tes subtiles insinuations, j'y avais répondu *ici*, avant même que tu les formules.



Insinuation ?

T'as jamais entendu parler de la "petite vérole" ? C'est juste un lapsus vérole/variole.

Si tu y vois autre chose, ben c'est que t'as de la merde dans ta tête. Ce qui ne m'étonnerais pas.

Voilà autant pour tes... insinuations. Pauvre type.


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça c'est à cause de la vérole du singe.


Dis-donc Monsieur Osiris !? C’est moi que tu traites de primate ?! Nan parce que dans mon histoire, Vendredi ce n’est pas moi !? Hein ! C’est le jour de la semaine où les larves de lucioles se sont mises à faire du hula hoop sous mes mirettes ! Alors camembert ! Ta conception de l’évolution humaine – et de la mienne en particulier – je vais te la faire ravaler à grands coups de journées chômées, hé hé !


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> C’est moi que tu traites de primate ?!


T'en est un.

Comme tout le reste de l'humanité. Demande à Darwin ou à tes chats.

D'ailleurs, cette épidémie est un peu là pour nous le rappeler.

"Outre-Manche, une possible vaccination contre la variole, éradiquée dans le monde en 1980, est proposée au personnel soignant. Cet ancien vaccin offre une bonne protection croisée contre la variole du singe qui fait partie de la même famille de virus à ADN (orthopoxvirus) que celui de la variole, bien plus grave. En France, la Haute Autorité de santé, saisit par le gouvernement le 19 mai, ne s’est pas encore prononcée pour proposer ce vaccin au personnel soignant."









						Variole du singe : plus de 100 cas identifiés
					

Près de 20 pays occidentaux sont touchés, dont le Royaume-Uni, l’Espagne, le Portugal et la France.




					sante.lefigaro.fr
				





Par ailleurs, concernant mon lapsus, en anglais cela n'en serait pas un, ou à peine.

smallpox : petite vérole aka variole
monkeypox : variole du singe
chickenpox : varicelle





__





						History of Smallpox  | Smallpox | CDC
					

History of Smallpox




					www.cdc.gov
				




Ce qu'en français on appelait la "vérole" ou "grande vérole" c'est en fait la syphillis.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Mai 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Insinuation ?
> 
> T'as jamais entendu parler de la "petite vérole" ? C'est juste un lapsus vérole/variole.
> 
> ...




Ce que tu as dans la tête semble décidément ne pas valoir mieux que ce que j'ai dans la mienne.
J'ai surestimé ton intelligence il y a un certain temps, de même que ta capacité à te comporter de façon civilisée avec tes semblables. 

C'est la deuxième fois que tu me traites de "pauvre type".

Je vais te dire ce que je pense des insultes.
Dans l'immense majorités des cas, elles apprennent peu de choses ou même le plus souvent rien du tout sur la personne visée.
Par contre, elles renseignent toujours très bien sur l'auteur de l'insulte.
C'est ce que comprennent instinctivement les enfants qui se font insulter dans une cour de récréation en répondant "toi-même" après s'être fait insulter.

Je me permets de te conseiller de te montrer plus parcimonieux avec avec tes insultes, et de t'assurer de viser juste.
Au contraire de quoi l'effet "boomerang" risque de s'avérer sévère. D'une façon ou d'une autre.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> A lâché un pet.


J'ouvre la fenêtre.


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Mai 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ouvre la fenêtre.




Essaie plutôt d'aérer ton cerveau, il semble décidément en avoir bien besoin...

Dans ce thread et sur ce sujet, je m'arrête là.

Libre à toi d'ajouter à la suite de ce post quelques insultes de plus...
Si tu ne peux pas t'en empêcher.
Et si tu penses ainsi grandir ton image.


----------



## aCLR (23 Mai 2022)

Dites ?! Allez vous écharper plus loin ! Comme disait Papy croquettes dans un autre sujet, c’est un thread gentillet ici ! Ce à quoi j’ajouterai, je suis censé être le seul à me montrer antipathique, vindicatif et tout le toutim.

@Human-Fly merci d’avoir endossé ton armure de preu chevalier seulement la pique initiale de notre momie relevait plus de l’actu que du dénigrement. 
@Moonwalker ma réponse était à prendre au second degré. Inutile de nous bazarder un lien. Car comme disait Papy croquettes dans un autre sujet, il y a un sujet pour ça !

#jaiboufféunclownaujourdhuimaispersonnenasuivi


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> ma réponse était à prendre au second degré. Inutile de nous bazarder un lien. Car comme disait Papy croquettes dans un autre sujet, il y a un sujet pour ça !


Le deuxième degré j'avais compris. Le sujet je ne l'ai pas vu (dans actualité amusantes ??).

Sur le coup, j'ai fait quelques recherches (je n'avais suivi le truc que de loin) et j'ai trouvé ça.

Le lapsus transposé en anglais était intéressant, pour peu qu'on le prenne pour ce qu'il est.

Pour le reste : *Matthieu 23,27-32.*


----------



## touba (24 Mai 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour le reste : *Matthieu 23,27-32.*


Quand j'appelle le numéro n'existe pas.


----------



## patxito (24 Mai 2022)

touba a dit:


> Quand j'appelle le numéro n'existe pas.


Mensurations, coordonnées géographiques ?


----------



## boninmi (24 Mai 2022)

Il y a au moins un petit dans le nid. J'espère que ça ne va pas faire comme les cigognes. Ça a l'air d'être des hoche queue, ou queue rousse (je ne sais pas le nom chinois).
Sinon avec l'aide du voisin j'ai changé le coffret filtration de la piscine, le précédent menaçait de mettre le feu à la colline.


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> queue rousse


Un rossignol des murailles ! Quoi de plus normal pour un spécialiste des murs en pierres sèches !


----------



## patxito (25 Mai 2022)

Patxi, mon petit bichon maltais, dont j’ai publié quelques images dans d’autres sujets, nous a quitté cet après-midi après plus de 17 ans de vie commune.

La maison est fort vide aujourd’hui.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Mai 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Patxi, mon petit bichon maltais, dont j’ai publié quelques images dans d’autres sujets, nous a quitté cet après-midi après plus de 17 ans de vie commune.
> 
> La maison est fort vide aujourd’hui.


Je te comprends et je compatis ... 
Pensée pour lui avec mes poilus !


----------



## patlek (25 Mai 2022)

patxito a dit:


> après plus de 17 ans de vie commune.



C' est quand meme un age respectable, presque canonique, pour un chien. 

RIP


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mai 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Patxi, mon petit bichon maltais, dont j’ai publié quelques images dans d’autres sujets, nous a quitté cet après-midi après plus de 17 ans de vie commune.
> 
> La maison est fort vide aujourd’hui.




J'ai aussi eu et adoré des chiens.
Je comprends ce que tu ressens. 
17 ans, c'est une longue vie pour un chien... Mais du coup, pour toi, cela fait d'autant plus de souvenirs...
Les souvenirs, et surtout les meilleurs, eux, resteront.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mai 2022)

Qu'est ce qu'il fait calme sur le forum ... Même pas un fennec qui squatte les couloirs !  

Ho les gars ! Pensez un peu aux vieux qui s'emmerdent entre "Affaire conclue" et la rediffusion des derniers épisodes de "l'agence tous risques" tout en regardant leurs poilus griffer leurs canapés avec acharnement et délectation ! - Hé ouais ! les poilus s'emmerdent aussi ! 

Hier soir, en passant devant la station service, je remarque une pompe affublée de petites lumières vertes clignotantes ... Curieux, je m'arrête et je tombe sur une colonie de lampyres ... Immédiatement, je fais un 360° pour vérifier qu'aCLR n'est pas dans les parages en train de promener son clébard ! ... Mais rien ! Le calme plat ! ... Ouf !

- Dites les gars ! Pourquoi vous vous agglutinez tous autour de la même pompe alors que celle dédiée au gasoil reste vide ?

- Salut vieux ! Ouais mais nous on est des "lampyres d'essence" ....  

- Arf ! Je comprends ! Vous êtes de sacrés marrants quand même !  

_Tidju ! Pour sortir celle-là, faut vraiment que je m'emmerde !!!!  _


----------



## patlek (31 Mai 2022)

le ministre russe des Affaires étrangères Lavrov a rappelé la justification de ce que la Russie nomme « l’opération militaire spéciale ». C’est ce que rapporte _Het Laatste Nieuws_. « Pour l’Occident, c’est semblable à ce qui est arrivé à la langue russe, à l’éducation russe, aux médias russes, qui ont été interdits par la loi », a-t-il déclaré à l’antenne. « Par exemple, comment la France réagirait-elle si la Belgique interdisait la langue française ? »









						Guerre en Ukraine: le ministre russe Lavrov défend Poutine et ose un comparatif avec la Belgique
					

Dans une interview pour TF1, le ministre russe des Affaires étrangères, Sergueï Lavrov, a tenté une comparaison avec la situation franco-belge pour justifier « l’opération militaire spéciale » de la Russie en Ukraine.




					www.lesoir.be
				




La réponse serait sans appel, *ON BOYCOTTERAIT LES FRITES!!!!!!!*

Je m'ennuie aussi... Alors je poste des bétises (pour changer)


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mai 2022)

Je préférais qu'on boycotte les fricadelles.


----------



## aCLR (31 Mai 2022)

Je ne sais pas si j’aurais la patience de le regarder une seconde fois.


----------



## poildep (1 Juin 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Qu'est ce qu'il fait calme sur le forum ... Même pas un fennec qui squatte les couloirs !


Inconsciemment, tu m'attendais. Si, si.
Eh bien je suis là !
Bon, c'est pas la grosse ambiance ici…


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juin 2022)

Qui a dit que la santé se barre en quenouille en France ?
Prochain RV de dentiste, janvier 2023. 
 
Ma dentiste a pris sa retraite il y a un an, pensez-vous qu'elle a prévenu ses patients ? 
Et personne pour la remplacer dans un coin idyllique la Marwest... 
Si parmi vous il y a un dentiste qui veux se faire des nouilles encore, ici y'a moyen...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juin 2022)

poildep a dit:


> Inconsciemment, tu m'attendais. Si, si.
> Eh bien je suis là !
> Bon, c'est pas la grosse ambiance ici…


Arf ! Salut poildep ! ça faisait longtemps ... Content de te relire ici !


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juin 2022)

poildep a dit:


> Inconsciemment, tu m'attendais. Si, si.
> Eh bien je suis là !
> Bon, c'est pas la grosse ambiance ici…




Ben déjà davantage maintenant !!!... 

Content de te revoir parmi nous également !


----------



## patlek (1 Juin 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si parmi vous il y a un dentiste qui veux se faire des nouilles encore, ici y'a moyen...



Ha bah, si  dans ton coin du Marwest, les dentistes ne peuvent plus se faire autre chose que des nouilles... voilà pourquoi il n'y a plus de dentiste.


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Prochain RV de dentiste, janvier 2023.


T'es sur d'avoir sonné tous les quenottiers de Marwest ? j'en trouve une quinzaine.


----------



## boninmi (1 Juin 2022)

Drame chez les queues rousses. Le nid, instable est tombé, peut-être à la suite d'attaques des chats du voisin ou des geais. Il faudra que je fixe une planchette pour améliorer la position.
Il reste au moins un oisillon qui ne sait pas voler et qui se réfugie sous mon tas de bois de chauffage. Les parents montent la garde en piaillant toute la sainte journée autour et s'efforcent de nourrir leur progéniture. La chatte des voisins tente de squatter le tas de bois, je tente de la dissuader avec des succès temporaires.
Qui va gagner ? 
Pas d'ambiance, ici ? Viens un peu voir dans la Drôme, @poildep .
Et @thebiglebowsky , démerde toi pour que tes chats choisissent un autre lieu de vacances.


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> les queues rousses


Par chez moi, le rossignol des murailles loge à l’intérieur !


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2022)

Mince ! J’ai appuyé sur Publier au lieu de retour !


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2022)

nioube !


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2022)

Je recommence ! 

(on est en plein « l’état » de conscience de la vie d’un macgéen) (bref)

Par chez moi, le rossignol des murailles – chacun sa terminologie mon boninmi – loge à l’intérieur !

L’avantage et l’inconvénient des bâtiments non-hermétiques ouvrent les lieux aux espèces sauvages chassées de leur habitat naturel par l’expansion des zones urbaines.

Un couple de rossignols des murailles niche dans un pneu suspendu à bonne distance des prédateurs dans le garage d’un voisin. De même qu’un hérisson ou deux empruntent un trou dans un mur pour grignoter les croquettes à chat – ainsi à l’abri des intempéries et bien loin des semis envahis de gastéropodes – déposées devant notre établi de jardinage. Ce mammifère habituellement insectivore en profite également pour roupiller dans le coin ! Squat qui a le don d’énerver Médor. Entre ses jouets et ses os lâchés par-ci par-là et son tapis, ces allers et venues des hérissons autour de lui le font grogner et aboyer pour défendre son espace vital devants ces envahisseurs ! 



Romuald a dit:


> nioube !



:rose:


----------



## flotow (1 Juin 2022)

Un vrai nioube oui !
wouf wouf


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2022)

Wouarf !


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> un hérisson


Surpris la gueule dans la gamelle, l’animal joue les caméléons pour se faire passer pour un pied de balai ! Comme si on pouvait y croire !


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juin 2022)

Après quelques jours en Bretagne, j'ai eu la surprise de constater que les mésanges étaient toujours dans le nid. Par contre hier matin j'ai pu assister au départ des jeunes. Le premier n'a mis que quelques secondes pour sortir du nid. Le cinquième et dernier à mis au moins une heure à piailler avec ses parents qui venaient l'encourager !

voici le nid que j'ai construit :


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> T'es sur d'avoir sonné tous les quenottiers de Marwest ? j'en trouve une quinzaine.


Oui, jusqu'à 50 bornes à la ronde... Réponse : nous ne prenons pas de nouveaux patients.
Alors, soit dans le quartier nous n'avons pas d'hygiène dentaire, soit il y a réellement un problème de numérus closus.


----------



## Romuald (2 Juin 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui, jusqu'à 50 bornes à la ronde... Réponse : nous ne prenons pas de nouveaux patients.
> Alors, soit dans le quartier nous n'avons pas d'hygiène dentaire, soit il y a réellement un problème de numérus closus.


Hébé...
Tu me diras, à Fancouleau c'est pareil : je viens d'essayer de prendre RV avec ma généraliste (qui ne prend pas non plus de nouveau patients) pour mon rappel covid, elle est tellement bookée qu'elle ne propose même pas de dates.
Par contre ma dentiste a aussi pris sa retraite, et son remplaçant est nul (détartrage à moitié, pansement qui ne tient pas...), mais la voisine a une copine dentiste qui m'a pris dans les dix jours. Pas tout près, mais pas dans six mois.

C'est la faute à (rayez les mentions inutiles)
Hidalgo
Macron
Poutine
Obi-wan-Kenobi

#c'étaitmieuxavant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juin 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui, jusqu'à 50 bornes à la ronde... Réponse : nous ne prenons pas de nouveaux patients.
> Alors, soit dans le quartier nous n'avons pas d'hygiène dentaire, soit il y a réellement un problème de numérus closus.


Chez nous, ce sont les orthopédistes qui se plaignent de l'humerus clausus ...  
Par contre, et pour moi, pas de problème ... mon généraliste est un pote depuis toujours !


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juin 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> mon généraliste est un pote depuis toujours !


C'est lui qui te passe la fraise sur les molaires ?


----------



## Lio70 (2 Juin 2022)

poildep a dit:


> Inconsciemment, tu m'attendais. Si, si.
> Eh bien je suis là !
> Bon, c'est pas la grosse ambiance ici…


Oh, un revenant. Salut Poildep


----------



## boninmi (2 Juin 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Un vrai nioube oui !
> wouf wouf


Ah c'est vrai c'est toi qui était pas banni longtemps.

Je crois que les oiseaux ont perdu.
J'ai posé une planchette pour que le nid soit stable, mais pas sûr qu'ils y reviennent.
Chez moi aussi, c'est assez fermé, l'abri à bois est fermé de trois côtés, et le nid assez inaccessible.
Rien n'est parfait.


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Rien n'est parfait


Ce passereau n’est pas le champion de la construction de nid. Si tu aimes la noix de coco, une demi-coquille fixée sur ta planchette fera un beau logis – s’ils reviennent !


----------



## boninmi (2 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Hébé...
> Tu me diras, à Fancouleau c'est pareil : je viens d'essayer de prendre RV avec ma généraliste (qui ne prend pas non plus de nouveau patients) pour mon rappel covid, elle est tellement bookée qu'elle ne propose même pas de dates.
> Par contre ma dentiste a aussi pris sa retraite, et son remplaçant est nul (détartrage à moitié, pansement qui ne tient pas...), mais la voisine a une copine dentiste qui m'a pris dans les dix jours. Pas tout près, mais pas dans six mois.
> 
> ...


Pareil dans la région de Montélimar. Notre généraliste n'a pas voulu se faire vacciner, donc, elle est suspendue. Trouver un autre généraliste a été la galère et n'a guère donné satisfaction. Sur Grenoble où nous avons un appart nous avons trouvé ophtalmo et dentiste et peut-être généraliste.

Tu as remarqué qu'ici on ne fait pas de politique si on ne veut pas se faire tacler ? Et donc la réponse est obligatoirement Dark Vador.


----------



## Dead head (2 Juin 2022)

Merde ! Même au centre du monde, c'est-à-dire en région parisienne, on manque de toutes sortes de médecins. J'ai déménagé voilà huit ans, à 5 km de mon ex-chez moi, mais j'ai gardé mes anciens généraliste, dentiste, etc, de peur de ne pas en trouver d'autres quelques kilomètres plus loin. Précision : je suis un vieux qui se souvient qu'on parlait autrefois, jadis, au siècle dernier, il n'y a pas si longtemps, de l'excellence du système de santé français.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juin 2022)

Ben moi je n'ai plus de médecin traitant depuis le 1 janvier. date de mon déménagement. On verra bien. De toute façon c'est impossible d'en trouver un.


----------



## boninmi (2 Juin 2022)

Bon, je viens juste de me casser une dent (ou une réparation, je ne sais plus) sur un noyau d'olive que j'avais cru dénoyautée.
J'ai plus qu'à retourner chez ma dentiste ...


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu as remarqué qu'ici on ne fait pas de politique si on ne veut pas se faire tacler ?


Pour être juste il faut dire : ici, on ne cause pas de politique sans prendre le risque d’être taclé ! Car, pour ce qui est « de faire de la politique – sans lien avec notre fonctionnement jacobin » on en fait tous !

Par exemple, dire qu’on n’aime pas la pluie. C’est faire de la politique. Ou disons se faire le relais d’une idée reçue. La pluie ça craint ! Le passereau ou le hérisson ne s’embêtent pas avec ces considérations d’humains déconnectés du vivant. Ils s’adaptent à la situation climatique. Le passereau essaie avec plus ou moins de succès d’échapper aux gouttes en squattant le moindre abri présent sur nos espaces verts ou gris. Le hérisson lui, se réfugie plus volontiers près d’une gamelle remplie qu’un rang de semis. Et nous… On fait bosser les livreurs en tout genre pour s’éviter l’ondée ! Alors qu’enfiler un k-way, chausser des bottes, saisir un parapluie et ranger ses lunettes avant de sortir par temps humide, quel plaisir mes amis !


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Par exemple, dire qu’on n’aime pas la pluie. C’est faire de la politique. Ou disons se faire le relais d’une idée reçue.


De la politique de droite ou de gauche ?
Que dire des agriculteurs qui aiment ou n'aiment pas la pluie selon le cas ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2022)

La politique de la propagande solaire voyons !


----------



## patxito (4 Juin 2022)

Première visite vétérinaire ce matin de Lucas, petit bichon de 4 mois qui vient de faire son entrée dans la famille :


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juin 2022)

Tennis ????
Mmmmm ???
Y a pas assez d'eau pour sortir !
Ha bon ?
Mmmmm !!!
Tennis ! 
Avec  sur les cuisses !


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y a pas assez d'eau pour sortir !


Fichue marée ! Jamais en phase avec nos envies de sorties !


----------



## flotow (5 Juin 2022)

Ajoute des pattes sous ton bateau !


----------



## touba (5 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Première visite vétérinaire ce matin de Lucas, petit bichon de 4 mois qui vient de faire son entrée dans la famille :


C'est spider bichon ou bien la photo est de travers ?


----------



## patxito (5 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> C'est spider bichon ou bien la photo est de travers ?


La photo est en effet de traviole. 

En voici une dans le bon sens du Lucas dans ses oeuvres :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2022)

... J'ai choqué deux de mes voisins ! ...  

On discutait cinéma, films et séries, quand j'ai eu le malheur de leur dire que j'étais un fan inconditionnel de *South Park* ! (et, en plus, c'est véridique !) 

Un véritable blasphème pour des épicuriens de la culture et amateurs de cinéma d'art et d'essai !

Et, bien entendu, je n'ai pas manqué de "forcer le trait" en parlant de véritable chef d'oeuvre dans le cadre du cinéma d'animation et en ajoutant que mon rêve aurait été de participer aux scénarios et dialogues !  

Bref, j'ai passé un excellent moment en me marrant de leurs gueules d'offusqués et de bien pensants !  

En fait, ils n'étaient pas encore prêts pour apprécier à sa juste valeur l'humour décalé, vulgaire et iconoclaste de Cartman, Stan, Kyle et Kenny (mon préféré !) !


----------



## touba (9 Juin 2022)

J'ai jamais réussi à apprécier South Park, je n'ai vu que quelques épisodes mais je n'ai pas accroché. Peut être qu'il faudrait que j'en revois quelques uns... Par contre les Simpsons ça a été une révélation dont je ne me lasse pas.


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2022)

— Antique, vous dites ?
— Antique authentique !
— Authentique ou haut-antique ?
— Il n’est point là question de haut ou de bas, en soi, l’antique se joue des étages.
— Donc authentique est votre antique. N’est-ce pas un peu redondant ?
— Précisément non ! Cet antique authentique se distingue des antiques en toc du fait de cette précision.
— Justement votre « en toc » me fait tiquer ! Cette antiquité est vendu en kit !?
— Vous tiquez ?
— Oui !
— Très bien. Je vous quitte !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2022)

Horreur et putréfaction !!!!!!!  

Un gars dans le quartier s'est acheté une Mustang "électrique" ... Ouais vous avez bien lu : une Mustang électrique qui fait zzzzzzz quand elle roule !  

Si c'était un jeune, à la limite, j'aurais pu comprendre (quoique !), mais non ! C'est un gars de mon âge qui a connu l'âge d'or des muscle cars gonflés de cylindres, qui puent l'huile et l'essence tout en flattant vos narines et oreilles de connaisseurs quand elles s'ébrouent dans un concert rageur !!!!  

Mais heureusement, les megas riches pourront toujours vibrer au son du thermique, les restrictions prévues à partir de 2035 n'étant pas d'application pour ce qu'ils appellent les marchés de niche tels que Ferrari, Lamborghini, Bentley et autres supercars !!!!!

Que vous soyez riches ou misérables etc... etc...  

Vite un loto pour que je puisse encore me payer une Mustang Shelby avec le 8 cylindres qui va si bien avec !


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2022)

Un vieux truc marrant :














						Richard Chanfray — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## touba (12 Juin 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais heureusement, les megas riches pourront toujours vibrer au son du thermique, les restrictions prévues à partir de 2035 n'étant pas d'application pour ce qu'ils appellent les marchés de niche tels que Ferrari, Lamborghini, Bentley et autres supercars !!!!!


Ils ont un an de délai supplémentaire, donc jusqu'en 2036.


----------



## Gwen (12 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> Ils ont un an de délai supplémentaire, donc jusqu'en 2036.


Ce qui est parfait, la plupart des "vieux" seront mort d'ici là, donc il n'y auras plus de problème pour vendre ces voitures électrique aux anciens jeunes


----------



## patxito (12 Juin 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Ce qui est parfait, la plupart des "vieux" seront mort d'ici là, donc il n'y auras plus de problème pour vendre ces voitures électrique aux anciens jeunes


En 2034, j'aurai 64 ans, je compte bien m'acheter un véhicule thermique et le faire durer jusqu'à ma mort ou mon entrée en maison de repos (ce qui revient à peu près au même...)


----------



## boninmi (12 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> En 2034, j'aurai 64 ans, je compte bien m'acheter un véhicule thermique et le faire durer jusqu'à ma mort ou mon entrée en maison de repos (ce qui revient à peu près au même...)


J'aurai 87 ans et mon iMac 25 ans, mais je commence déjà à m'intéresser davantage aux transports en commun.


----------



## patlek (12 Juin 2022)

J' aurais un corbillard électrique???


----------



## boninmi (12 Juin 2022)

patlek a dit:


> J' aurais un corbillard électrique???


On va ressortir les anciens corbillards à chevaux.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2022)

Tidju ! La terrasse se désertifie à vue d'oeil ...  
Et tout ça à cause des gens qui bossent comme des malades et qui n'ont même plus le temps de poster la semaine !   
Et le weekend, ils sont trop fatigués re- 
De mon temps, et même quand je bossais, je prenais le temps de poster ... même dans les chiottes !  







Allez les gars ... Remuez-vous !  ​


----------



## boninmi (18 Juin 2022)

Il fait chaud.


----------



## patlek (18 Juin 2022)

Fait TROP chaud.
Je suis parti chercher de la fraicheur en foret...


----------



## peyret (18 Juin 2022)

....avec un panier d'osier.....


----------



## Dead head (18 Juin 2022)

En vacances dans le Luberon, au lieu de parcourir cette belle région aux mille merveilles (fait trop chaud), je me contente de buller, de lire et de profiter de la piscine du gîte où je loge. La vie est vraiment dure.


----------



## patxito (18 Juin 2022)

Avec mes charmants collègues, nous avons fait, ce 18 juin le plus chaud ayant jamais existé en Belgique, à titre de team-building, une ballade en vélo dans le namurois.

Ça n'a pas manqué, je me suis lamentablement vautré à l'arrêt, sans gravité.

Rentré chez moi, je constate que les grands esprits et les petits physiques se rencontrent : 








						Biden tombe à vélo, mais se relève: «Je vais bien» (photos et vidéo)
					

La santé du président américain est scrutée de près, Joe Biden étant le plus vieux président américain en exercice.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juin 2022)

Ce matin, n'ayant rien d'autre à branler, je clique sur le lien "Intego - washing machine X9" proposé sur MacGeneration, et là, horreur sans nom, je tombe sur la liste des protections proposées, et notamment sur celle-ci :




​S'ils croient chez Intego que nos poilus vont se laisser berner par un simple logiciel, ils ont encore beaucoup à apprendre !  

*Gizmo* : Ouais ! Qu'ils viennent seulement ! 

​


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2022)

Test lampyre !


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 260981
> 
> 
> Test lampyre !




Non non, il lampyre pas tant que ça, ton test.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juin 2022)

Et c'est reparti ! 
Allez les minous ! Ayez quand même une pensée pour vos humains qui vous ont lâchement bourrés dehors pour aller s'entasser dans des all-in de merde !
Parfois ce monde me dégoûte! 
_ps : le pauvre poilu à l'écart dans le fond de la photo me brise le coeur ! 
Et à ceux qui me diront : "Y'a quand même des choses plus graves qui se passent dans le monde ..." je répondrai : "Je vous emmerde !"
_​


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Juin 2022)

L'autre jour, la voiture de ma compagne refuse de démarrer. Je lui passe la mienne pour qu'elle puisse aller à l'école et appelle le garage pour venir chercher celle qui est en panne. Comme le diagnostic devra se faire dans un autre garage, ça prendra du temps alors je demande un véhicule de prêt. On a déjà eu ça dans ce garage très compétent, une 2008 ! (Oui je dis “une“ et pas “un“ parce que c'est “une“ voiture, “une“ bagnole et que masculiniser les caisses c'est bon pour les SUV). Bref, samedi on y va pour récupérer une caisse, ouais, une caisse, une 307 à essence, jusque là tout va bien...
Arrivé à la maison, je m'aperçois que les pneus ne sont pas trop gonflés, il manque l'essuie-glace arrière, le moteur fait un bruit de courroie, les disques de freins avant sont oxydés...
Hou làààà !
Je regarde la vignette du contrôle technique : 25 juin 2022...
Le jour où on l'a prise !
Comment on dit déjà ?
VDM !


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juin 2022)

Moi la mienne à rdv au garage jeudi. Le ventilateur de refroidissement se met en marche dès la sortie de mon garage... Encore une jolie facture qui pointe le bout de son nez !


----------



## Dead head (29 Juin 2022)

À cause d'un type qui, il y a trois semaines, s'est probablement assoupi sur l'autoroute mais a essayé de me dépasser (je n'étais qu'à 110 km / h, sur la voie de droite), toute l'aile gauche de ma bagnole fait la gueule. Ma voiture va rester deux à trois semaines au garage, ce qui m'oblige à laisser tomber mes projets de balade en Loire-Atlantique et en Charentes-Maritimes. Bon, ben y'a bien plus grave sur cette brave Terre, hein. Autant garder le sourire, vu qu'il n'y a eu aucun dégât humain.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Juillet 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> On va ressortir les anciens corbillards à chevaux.


Figure toi que lorsque j'ai perdu un grand-père en 1990, Je me dis tiens je vais revoir ce magnifique corbillard noir tiré par deux chevaux que je voyais régulièrement dans mon enfance. Je ne vous cache pas que j'ai été déçu de voir qu'on venait le chercher avec un vulgaire traffic Renault. 
J'en parle à mon beau frère qui est dans le métier et qui m'informe que c'est maintenant très réglementé et que je ne risque pas de revoir ce corbillard à la Lucky Luke !


----------



## Powerdom (1 Juillet 2022)

Sans commentaire...


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2022)

Mère Nature est sans pitié !

Que ce soit un mulot dépouillant l’isolant chèrement payé que l’on s’apprêtait à poser ou ce qui va suivre, Mère Nature est vraiment sans pitié !

Figurez-vous que ce lundi, au matin, j’étais on ne peut plus pressé. Suite à une erreur de calcul, je devais commander au plus vite une fourniture afin d’achever ce que j’avais commencé. Et dans ces cas là, vous pouvez être sûr que tous les animaux de la maison se passent le mot pour me mettre des bâtons dans les roues.

Médor scrutait chacun de mes mouvements avec son regard de merlan frit comme pour me signifier qu’il était temps de sortir. Et Choupette faisait les cents pas devant la baie vitrée avec son rejeton comme pour me faire comprendre qu’elle voulait lui faire découvrir la terrasse – pas la notre hein, la mienne !

Devant la pression canine et féline et pressé par mon besoin, j’ai fini par craquer. Les chats foutus dehors, j’ai pris la route avec Médor. Focalisé sur mon besoin, je n’ai pas réalisé ce qu’il allait se tramer…

_« Dans la nature, les chats et plus particulièrement les femelles allaitantes testent l’instinct de survie de leurs portées lorsque les petits sont en âge de se déplacer. »_

Si bien que la veille de son premier mois d’existence, le petit Jumbo unique chaton de cette portée, croyait profiter du soleil sous le regard bienveillant de sa mère. Sauf que celle-ci avait un autre objectif pour sa première sortie. Le perdre à quelques mètres de son nid douillet, y revenir et attendre le retour du fils prodige.

Ma précédente femelle, élevée à la dure, avait l’habitude de pratiquer ce que j’appelle « le stage commando ». Mais la Choupette, élevée dans la soie, n’a que l’instinct de cette pratique. Elle est encore incapable de la mettre en œuvre comme il se doit.

Pour tout vous dire, c’est une assistée ! Il lui a fallu plusieurs mises bas pour qu’elle retrouve la gestuelle ancestrale. Et encore, elle doit encore être accompagnée lors de cette phase décisive afin que la mise au monde se passe correctement. Sinon, vous savez quoi, la mortalité exploserait !

Si bien qu’au retour de balade, je vous le donne en mille, la terrasse était vide… Choupette et Jumbo avaient disparu ! Et j’avais beau appeler, personne ne répondait ni ne revenait. Autant vous dire que j’étais dépité !

Et puis d’un coup Madame est revenue, seule. L’air de rien elle s’est affalée sur la terrasse. Alors que ma précédente femelle lançait des miaulements pour aiguiller sa portée, aucun son ne sortait de ma petite assistée. Pire, elle s’endormait !

J’avais beau lui causer, l’inciter à me montrer la direction de l’endroit où elle avait largué « mon bébé », cette folle ne pensait qu’à rentrer dans la maison. Sauf que non, il était hors de question qu’elle retrouve ses pénates seule. Elle passa donc l’après-midi et la nuit dehors.

Mardi matin, après avoir passé une nuit agitée, je ne voyais toujours pas de chaton. La choupette était toujours seule, vautrée sur la terrasse et tout aussi silencieuse que la veille. L’inquiétude continuait de m’envahir. La nuit avait été particulièrement fraîche par rapport aux jours passés. Les idées noires se bousculaient dans mon esprit. Pensez donc, les dangers urbains sont légion pour un chaton à peine éveillé et pas encore habitué aux risques de la vie en extérieur.

Midi passa. Toujours rien ! Le silence de la mère comme du petit continuait de plomber la maison. J’étais désemparé. Ma boule au ventre ne cessait de gonfler. La situation devenait insupportable. Décidément, Mère Nature était sans pitié !

Et puis dans l’après-midi, alors que je faisais une bricole au jardin, un cri strident brisa le silence du quartier. Repérant qu’il s’agissait bien d’un miaulement de chaton, je me mettais en quête de l’emplacement du camping sauvage choisi par sa folle de mère.

Il me fallu deux bonnes minutes pour repérer le jardin d’où provenait ces appels à l’aide. Une fois repéré, l’empressement de retrouver ce petit être vivant faisant, c’est en enjambant la clôture du voisin que j’ai volé à son secours. Au son de ma voix Jumbo bondissait parmi les herbes folles pour me rejoindre. Ce stage commando l’avait aguerri ! Mais il n’avait qu’une envie… Et moi aussi… Retrouver le calme et la douceur du foyer.

Depuis, chaque fois que la baie vitrée s’ouvre ou est ouverte devant lui, il fait demi-tour et file se réfugier sous sa couverture ! Hé hé ! Sa folle de mère a réussi à en faire un vrai chaton d’intérieur !








:ouf:


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2022)

Après une semaine de cauchemar éveillé à la simple vue de l’extérieur, Jumbo a finalement remis ses petites pattes dehors. L’intérieur c’est sympa mais quand maman prend le soleil en terrasse, il faut prendre sur soi pour atteindre les tétines !

Prudent, Jumbo enchaîna les allers-retours jusqu’à reprendre confiance en lui et surtout en sa folle de mère. Comprenant qu’elle n’allait plus l’emmener dans la jungle, les sorties devinrent des instants de jeux.

Sauf que la jeunesse en extérieur… Temps béni pour les découvertes, l’est aussi pour les surprises !

Hé hé !

Le stage commando passé, il restait au dernier rejeton une découverte que tous ou presque de ses frères et ses sœurs – oh oh ça serait le bonheur – ont expérimenté, la minute Interville !

Pas question de vachettes, le jardin est trop petit pour ça. Non. Mais plutôt les joies des activités aquatiques.

Passé la baie vitrée et la terrasse, un bassin d’agrément se dévoile. Et vous savez quoi, Jumbo, pris par le jeu du « j’attaque tout ce qui bouge » se jeta sur une prêle. Plante de marais ou fossé, voire tourbière, la Prêle des marais (_Equisetum palustre_) est une espèce végétale de la famille des _Equisetaceae._

Et là, en moins de mots qu’il n’en faut pour décrire la scène, d’un bond Jumbo tomba dans l’eau ! Et d’un second, il fila se réfugier sous sa couverture. Trempé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2022)

Chaque 11 juillet, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser à Nelly, une dame avec qui j'ai travaillé pendant de nombreuses années et qui était une nationaliste flamande convaincue et extrémiste et qui, au demeurant, était vraiment gentille et sympathique (en dehors des 11 juillet !) ...  

Alors, chaque 11 juillet, elle arrivait au bureau en chemisier jaune et jupe noire et refusait de piper un seul mot en français, ce qui était son droit compte tenu que le flamand est une des 3 langues nationales !

Alors, avec les collègues, on trouvait chaque année une belle peluche représentant un coq wallon et un lion flamand qui s'embrassaient sur un fond de coeur rouge et qu'on déposait délicatement sur son bureau avant qu'elle n'arrive ! 

Et chaque année, c'était pareil ... elle attrapait la peluche et la jetait sans ménagement dans la poubelle au vu et au su de tous, jusqu'au jour ou elle s'est aperçue qu'on la récupérait pour l'année suivante !

Et ce jour-là, elle est descendue la brûler sur le parking avec un large sourire et un doigt d'honneur flamboyant ! 

Sacrée Nelly ! Elle me manque encore !


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2022)

@thebiglebowsky 

Je réponds ici à tes poilus, tu transmettras.

– Pas plus les chevaliers que leurs montures ne savaient lire (l’Éducation Nationale était déjà un désastre à l’époque).
– Le terrain n’était pas au niveau des exigences de la pratique d’un sport professionnel.
– Le connétable d’Auménecq avait composé l’équipe du roi Philippe IV Le Bel. L’avantage sur son lointain descendant est qu’on a pas eu besoin de le licencier avec indemnités après le match.
– De toute façon, on a gagné le match retour (1304) et la belle (1382). Les éperons sont à Dijon.
– Champions du Monde !


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juillet 2022)

Le MacGéen peut être témoin de choses surprenantes... 
Hier je roule sur la 4 voies quittant une ville près de Marwest.  (Faisait chaud).
Au bout de quelques kilomètres, un fort ralentissement indique que plus loin en aval il a dû y avoir un accident. 
Comme tout le monde, je prends mon mal en patience en avançant au pas. 
Vingt minutes plus tard, j'approche du lieu de l'incident... 
J'aperçois d'abord des pompiers qui éteignent un feu de l'autre côté du rail de sécurité. 
Puis, sur la bande d'arrêt d'urgence, une voiture qui visiblement a pris feu... 
Et là, que vois-je qui soit digne d'être raconté ici ? 
Le haillon de la voiture est ouvert et juste derrière est posé... 


Un barbecue ! 


Aujourd'hui dans le journal un petit pavé : 
Hier sur la 4 voies quittant Marwest, un véhicule a pris feu. Les pompiers ont rapidement circonscrit l'incendie qui s'est communiqué à 500 m2 de végétation. Le conducteur a eu les deux mains légèrement brûlées. 

Aucune mention du barbecue... 
Bon, le mec, il s'est brûlé les mains en sortant l'engin du coffre etpicétout. 
Pudeur de communiqué gendarmesque ou pompièsque...


----------



## boninmi (13 Juillet 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Aucune mention du barbecue...
> Bon, le mec, il s'est brûlé les mains en sortant l'engin du coffre etpicétout.
> Pudeur de communiqué gendarmesque ou pompièsque...


Pudeur aussi de la presse locale. Il ne faut pas insulter le touriste, qui rapporte aux commerçants.


----------



## flotow (13 Juillet 2022)

Les plateformes de réservation de train, ça donne envie de prendre sa voiture …

Quelle misère de galérer autant. 

Y’a pas une news la dessus pour que je ne sois pas hors sujet ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2022)




----------



## Powerdom (15 Juillet 2022)

Et moi comme un con qui remplace ma chaudière à pellet par une nouvelle commandée il y a 3 mois. Pose en décembre 2022. Je me pose la question de j'annule ma commande ou pas...
L'an passé la tonne qu'il me reste 290 euros livré. Ce matin je n'ose même plus regarder les tarifs


----------



## flotow (15 Juillet 2022)

Ca t’évitera de te pellet cet hiver


----------



## boninmi (15 Juillet 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Et moi comme un con qui remplace ma chaudière à pellet par une nouvelle commandée il y a 3 mois. Pose en décembre 2022. Je me pose la question de j'annule ma commande ou pas...
> L'an passé la tonne qu'il me reste 290 euros livré. Ce matin je n'ose même plus regarder les tarifs


Tu replacerais par quoi ? Le pétrole saoudien ? L'électricité nucléaire aux conduits corrodés ? Le gaz russe ?


----------



## Powerdom (15 Juillet 2022)

l'aérothermie ?


----------



## boninmi (15 Juillet 2022)

Ça consomme aussi de l'électricité. On n'est pas à l'abri d'une grosse panne de nos superbes centrales.


----------



## Romuald (15 Juillet 2022)

deux ou trois pulls en laine par personne.


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> deux ou trois pulls en laine par personne.


La laine ça gratte ! 
Polaire pour moi...


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La laine ça gratte !
> Polaire pour moi...


Marin d’eau douce !


----------



## flotow (16 Juillet 2022)

Oui mais la polaire ça fini par sentir mauvais, alors que la laine non !
Regarde romu…


----------



## Gwen (17 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> deux ou trois pulls en laine par personne.


Je chérie mes pulls irlandais. Les meilleurs pour me tenir au chaud en hiver.


----------



## patxito (17 Juillet 2022)

Cette après-midi sur l’A10, en route vers Tours, nous avons croisé le convoi de Jupiter, de retour de Pithiviers…

Quel cortège, un florilège de gyrophares bleus !


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Cette après-midi sur l’A10, en route vers Tours, nous avons croisé le convoi de Jupiter, de retour de Pithiviers…
> 
> Quel cortège, un florilège de gyrophares bleus !



Il me semblait qu'il s'était transformé en *Vulcain*...


----------



## ScapO (18 Juillet 2022)

Lui qui n'a toujours pas trouvé ce qu'il voulait forger...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juillet 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> Lui qui n'a toujours pas trouvé ce qu'il voulait forger...



Surtout qu'une forge en pleine canicule, ça ne doit pas être évident...


----------



## patxito (18 Juillet 2022)

On a continué aujourd’hui nos périgrinations…

Sur l’A63, à hauteur d’Arcachon, le ciel était gris de fumée, l’odeur de brûlé présente malgré les fenêtres fermées. À la frontière espagnole, il faisait 44 degrés, le double que dans l’habitacle du véhicule (vive l’air conditionné).

Et arrivé à Bilbao, la température n’était plus que de 26 degrés… nous avons littéralement traversé la vague de chaleur, sans en être affecté le moins du monde.

Petite pensée pour mes compatriotes restés au pays, qu’elle atteindra demain…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2022)

... Tidju ! Suis envahi de frelons ... plus moyen d'aller sur la terrasse sans se faire piquer ! 
Ils ont probablement élus domicile dans ma cabane de jardin ! 
Cet après-midi, j'ai un spécialiste qui passe pour évaluer la situation !
Problème : la perméthrine utilisée pour la destruction des nids est nocive pour les poilus .... Alors, ils sont enfermés à la maison jusque ce soir et ils tirent tous la gueule !


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tidju ! Suis envahi de frelons ... plus moyen d'aller sur la terrasse sans se faire piquer !
> Ils ont probablement élus domicile dans ma cabane de jardin !
> Cet après-midi, j'ai un spécialiste qui passe pour évaluer la situation !
> Problème : la perméthrine utilisée pour la destruction des nids est nocive pour les poilus .... Alors, ils sont enfermés à la maison jusque ce soir et ils tirent tous la gueule !




Le spécialiste pourra te conseiller pour protéger tes poilus.
Je n'ai aucune idée de la persistance de ces produits...
Le conseil d'un pro s'impose !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le spécialiste pourra te conseiller pour protéger tes poilus.
> Je n'ai aucune idée de la persistance de ces produits...
> Le conseil d'un pro s'impose !


C'est fait !!! Un nid de la taille d'une grosse balle de tennis ... Je m'attendais à plus imposant pour des guêpes sportives !   
Pas de problème pour les poilus ... c'était à l'intérieur de la cabane de jardin qui est condamnée depuis l'année dernière ! 

J'aime bien le gars qui est venu - très sympa - et je le préviens : "faites gaffe quand vous ouvrez la cabane" ... Il y va sans mettre sa combi de protection, ouvre la porte, la referme aussitôt et s'écrie : "Oh p..... vais mettre ma combi ! " ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2022)

En plus, totalement obnubilé avec cette histoire de frelons depuis 2 jours,alors que j'étais occupé à cloper sur le pas de ma porte, je vois arriver une jeune fille et j'ai pensé honteusement : "Houla ! Taille de guêpe mais d'essaim d'abeilles..." ...   ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Juillet 2022)

*Abeille n° 1* : Hé ! Tu vas où comme ça avec ta petite famille ???
*Abeille n° 2 avec sa marmaille* : Chez Sarenza, acheter des nouvelles butines pour les enfants ! 

Désolé, mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher ... ...   ... ... Pardon !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> des nouvelles butines pour les enfants !









— Santiags ?!


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2022)

Mon boucher est formidable ! Le weekend  dernier, je voulais changer de mon poulet  rôti arrosé tous les quarts d’heure. Et comme la cuisse d’agneau était en promo, il m’a conseillé une recette de cuisson basse température. Badigeonner et masser la pièce de viande avec un pommade de beurre, ail écrasé et miel. Disposer dans un lèchefrite sur des brins de romarin. Ajouter un fond de volaille, quelques gousses d’ail entières et des tomates émincées. Et enfourner cinq heures à 100º C.

Sauf que… J’ai toujours un doute lorsque je glisse une nouvelle préparation dans le four, surtout à basse température ! Alors. Au lieu d’arroser ma volaille tous les quarts d’heure, je passais toutes les demi-heures jeter un œil à la cuisson, juste histoire de rassurer hé hé.

Au final, non seulement c’était cuit. Mais c’était bon. Excellent même ! Au point qu’à mon tour, je vous conseille cette recette.






J’ai agrémenté le fond de sauce de poivron orange et de raisins secs parce que ce plat le valait bien !


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2022)

Celle-là je la ressortirai pour haloween !

D’ici là et forte chaleur oblige…






— Hydratez-vous crévindiou !


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Celle-là je la ressortirai pour haloween !
> 
> D’ici là et forte chaleur oblige…
> 
> ...




Tiens, un autre truc qui peut aussi fonctionner pour Halloween : *le retour de la momie !  *


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Mon boucher est formidable ! Le weekend  dernier, je voulais changer de mon poulet  rôti arrosé tous les quarts
> 
> J’ai agrémenté le fond de sauce de poivron orange et de raisins secs parce que ce plat le valait bien !
> ...


Canicule ?
Une pizza napolitaine copieuse surgelée avrc deux boules de glace à la vanille de madame Gaspard.


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2022)

/me ne mange pas de pizzas !


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juillet 2022)

Je me dis tiens un nouveau modo. Mais non


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juillet 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je me dis tiens un nouveau modo. Mais non


C'est mieux ! ... Je ne supportais plus le gars avec la pipe !!!!   
... ça espacera mes crises d'urticaire !


----------



## patlek (21 Juillet 2022)

Il y avait ça; comme avatar...


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2022)

Bob Dobbs !


----------



## patlek (21 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Bob Dobbs !



Hérétique!!!


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2022)

Remplir son caddie d’aliments, alors que la faim tiraille l’estomac, débouche sur un panier qu’il fait ensuite cuisiner pour éviter le gâchis de nourriture. Un truc dont j’ai une sainte horreur !

L’autre jour donc, une faim de loup m’envahissait pendant les courses. Il faisait chaud dehors tandis que je traînais des pieds au rayon frais. Attiré par une barquette de croustillants de limande accompagnés de churros de pomme de terre et d’une sauce crème ciboulette, je cédais à la tentation. Et comme pour garder ligne et forme, _il faut manger cinq fruits et légumes par jour_, la barquette de salicornes voisine des barquettes de poissons termina aussi dans mon caddie. Je voyais là l’occasion de faire un bon repas sans trop me casser la tête.

Un midi donc, les deux barquettes sorties, je pris un lèchefrite garni d’un papier sulfurisé et disposais les aliments débarrassés de leur barquette plastique. Quand soudain – et c’est là que ma recette commence vraiment – je réalisais que la boîte à pains regorgeait de buns artisanaux. Ceux-ci devaient rejoindre le congélateur mais ils eurent un autre destin.

J’ai préparé des _fishs’n’chips_ qu’on ne trouve dans aucun restaurant rapide. Les pains ouverts en deux et rechauffés à la vapeur, la sauce s’étalait sur le fond. Un filet de poisson pané tout juste sorti du four se posait sur la sauce. Quelques brins de salicornes recouvraient la chapelure grillée. Et le dessus du pain refermait ce qui allait être une tuerie pour mes papilles !

Simple comme bonjour… Sauf si bien sûr  tu prépares toi-même le contenu de la première barquette et file sur le rivage récolter l’ingrédient de la seconde. Mais ça c’est pour les chefs étoilés, hé hé.

Et délicieux comme pas deux… Si bien que j’en ai bouffé deux !

Comme il restait encore des pains à burgers et qu’un dessert s’imposait, je continuais dans le vite fait en étalant du beurre de cacahuète et de la pâte à tartiner dans un pain. Dommage que je n’avais pas craquer pour des bananes et de la chantilly en bombe sinon… Une variante du banana split je dégustais ! J’évite les bananes l’été. Et pour la chantilly, je sors toujours le fouet !


----------



## flotow (24 Juillet 2022)

Chipo pain moutarde svp


----------



## Gwen (24 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Attiré par une barquette de croustillants de limande


En lisant un peu vite mon cerveau a compris : "croustillant de limaces"


----------



## aCLR (24 Juillet 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Chipo pain moutarde svp


Je n’ai plus de moutarde depuis des semaines… Adieu vinaigrette, mayonnaise et sauces culinaires. Donc ! Autant te dire que ton hotdog de cochon à la sauce dont j’ai quasiment oublié le parfum me laisse un goût amer. Une chance pour toi… Je suis bien luné, hé hé


----------



## Romuald (25 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Je n’ai plus de moutarde depuis des semaines…


C’était mon cas jusqu'à il y a quinze jours, ou miracle, au carrouf du coin, perdu au milieu d'un rayon au trois quarts vide un gros pot de 850g attendait le chaland. Je m'étonne un peu du prix au kilo, commence à pester contre ces vautours qui profitent des pénuries pour augmenter leur marges, mais m'empare du précieux car même cher - pour de la moutarde - cela restait abordable.
Et éclate de rire intérieurement : le prix était  justifié (tu parles !) par la mention 'vegan' dans une pastille - verte, bien sur - en haut à gauche de l'étiquette. Sachant que la moutarde, mélange de graines végétales broyées et de vinaigre de raisin, est végétarienne par nature, pour mériter la mention 'végan' il faudrait que les encres utilisées pour imprimer l'étiquette, et la capsule, ainsi que la colle servant à la fixer sur le verre n'aient à aucun moment fait appel à un produit animal, ce dont je doute fortement mais bon.
Et le Macgéen de pester contre ces mercanti opportunistes surfant sur une vague dont par ailleurs je conchie copieusement les aficionados extrémistes et prosélytes, les simples pratiquants pouvant faire ce qu'ils veulent tant qu'ils me foutent la paix quand je me tape un bœuf bourguignon ou autre, mais je m'égare.


----------



## aCLR (25 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> un gros pot de 850g


Ooooh purée ! Ce n’est pas à moi qu’une telle opportunité se présenterait… Au rayon sauces et condiments, les tablettes sont remplies de flacons souples d’une saleté de « french mustard » fabriquée aux Amériques. Cet ersatz de moutarde ressemble plus à de la Savora que de la bonne dijonnaise… Le manque m’a poussé à l’achat. Depuis, le flacon croupit dans le frigo !


----------



## baron (25 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Je n’ai plus de moutarde depuis des semaines…


J’avais pensé (quelle idée !) que c’était par manque de goût pour ce délicieux condiment mais il me semble comprendre que tu souffrirais plutôt de pénurie d'approvisionnement ?


----------



## flotow (25 Juillet 2022)

Entraîne ton chien à trouver les pots de moutarde


----------



## aCLR (25 Juillet 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Entraîne ton chien à trouver les pots de moutarde


Espèce de truffe ! 
Tu veux vraiment qu’elle me monte au nez… La moutarde !


----------



## Gwen (25 Juillet 2022)

Amusant, j'en vois plein les rayons autour de chez moi. Il paraît pourtant qu'il y a pénurie de moutarde. Et dire que je n'en ai pas besoin. Pourtant, c'est de l’Amora avec les fameux verres sérigraphiés avec la dernière production Pixar/Disney.


----------



## patlek (27 Juillet 2022)

Moi, je sais pourquoi il y a une pénurie de moutarde.

Moi, quand j' achete de la moutarde, c' est pour aller avec un biftecK.

Donc; je mange le bifteck avec un peu de moutarde, et je met la moutarde au frigo. (Je pourrais dire, j' oublie ma moutarde au frigo)
Et je mange pas souvent de bifteck...

Donc au bout d'un bon moment, plusieurs semaine, j' ai toujours le pot de moutarde au frigo... et au bout d'un moment, je le vide dans l'évier, et je récupère le verre. (Disons que entre la moitié et les 3/4 des pots de moutarde finissent sytématiquement dans l' évier. Ce qu'il me faudrait ce sonrt des petits sachet de moutarde , comme au resto)

Passionnant, non??!


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Amusant, j'en vois plein les rayons autour de chez moi. Il paraît pourtant qu'il y a pénurie de moutarde. Et dire que je n'en ai pas besoin. Pourtant, c'est de l’Amora avec les fameux verres sérigraphiés avec la dernière production Pixar/Disney.


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2022)

Au resto, la serveuse :
- Désirez-vous de la moutarde ?
Loustic :
- Pourquoi ? La viande n'est pas bonne ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2022)

Comme je m'emmerde comme un rat mort et que j'en ai marre de botter le cul aux fennecs qui squattent les couloirs du forum, j'ai profité de la mort du terroriste Zawahiri pour aller faire un tour dans le passé et retrouver mon associé Nephou avec qui nous avions inventé le NaraKiri Kit (NKK en abrégé !) - ustensile génial pour se faire narakiri dans la joie et la bonne humeur, en toute hygiène et sécurité !  

L'actualité du "Flying Ginsu" me fait penser à notre slogan de campagne : "Toujours copié - _par les américains, bien entendu _- mais jamais égalé !"

Malheureusement, je m'aperçois que Nephou n'est plus enregistré sur le forum et j'espère qu'il n'a pas poussé sa conscience professionnelle jusqu'à tester notre invention commune ... 

edit (piaf) : Mais si, il est encore enregistré ... ouf ! @Nephou ... Reviens ! 


Quoi qu'il en soit, et pour la campagne de promotion, nous avions créé le rap du NKK censé apporter une note ludique à la démonstration du produit !

Je ne peux m'empêcher de vous le livrer ci-après, dans sa version originale datant de 2002 :

Ouvre les yeux,
Dans ta banlieue,
Tout est pourri,
Nase et sans vie !

Ta caisse t'a lâché,
Ta copine t'a balancé,
Pour toi, la soluce
C'est pas de jouer au Bruce !

C'est le narakirap,
Viens que j't'attrape
Yo !
C'est le narakirap,
Tout le monde s'en tape !

Ta soeur, elle est partie,
Ta mère, elle flippe au lit,
Ton frère, au cageot
Dompte les asticots,

Tes potes, accrocs au crack,
Ton père qui joue au mac,
Santiags en croco,
Il est bargeot !

C'est le narakirap,
Viens que je te tape,
Yo !
C'est le narakirap,
Give me ton sac !

Putain de gigue,
Autant s'ouvrir le bide,
Donne-moi ton NKK
Que je passe à trépas !

Soleil noir dans un ciel noir,
Rouge le sang de mes déboires,
J'ai pas choisi d'être comme ça,
Jugez pas, hein les gars !

C'est le narakirap,
Frère, donne moi ta haine,
Yo !
C'est le narakirap,
Putain de HLM !

J'ai pissé dans mon froc,
Il m'a fait peur, l'Amok,
Avec son canif de Samouraï,
Banzaï qu'il criait, Banzaï !

Il l'a pas vu arriver,
Tout occupé à crâner,
La clé à molette,
Qui lui niqua la tête !

C'est le narakirap,
Prends ça dans la gueule,
Yo !
C'est le narakirap,
Fallait pas venir tout seul !

 ... ​


----------



## boninmi (3 Août 2022)

Il a même l'air d'être toujours modérateur @Nephou .
Et Renaud vous a pas mis en musique et enregistré ça ? C'est peut-être pas trop tard.


----------



## Romuald (3 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Il a même l'air d'être toujours modérateur @Nephou .


Ca fait quand même un bail qu'il n'a pas mis les pieds ici


----------



## boninmi (3 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca fait quand même un bail qu'il n'a pas mis les pieds ici


9 mois. Il a peut-être accouché. Ou alors il est modo à titre posthume.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca fait quand même un bail qu'il n'a pas mis les pieds ici


Il va revenir ...  ... Je lui dois encore 1,23 Euros représentant sa part dans les bénéfices de la dernière année de commercialisation du NKK !

Ouais je sais ! On n'en a pas vendu des masses !!!!  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Et Renaud vous a pas mis en musique et enregistré ça ? C'est peut-être pas trop tard.


Mwouais ! Il m'avait contacté, mais je devais rajouter "tadadam" ... à chaque fin de strophe !  
Bien entendu, j'ai refusé dans le but de respecter l'intégrité et la portée culturelle du texte !


----------



## patlek (3 Août 2022)

Fallait proposer le titre à Diom's


----------



## flotow (3 Août 2022)

Entendu hier : si vous voyez un chicon sur une planche, c’est moi. 

Quelqu’un du Nord qui parlait de son activité paddle.


----------



## patlek (3 Août 2022)

HHHaaaaa... Question 'planche"

Pendant le tour de France, j' ai entendu des voix évoquer une "planche des belles filles" ...

Alors, si vous pouviez me dire ou c'est, et si a tout hasard, elles ne seraient pas trop farouches....


----------



## Dead head (3 Août 2022)

Avant-hier, j'apporte mon MacBook Pro dans un Apple Store car le câble de recharge déconnait. Comme l'ordinateur est encore sous garantie, j'obtiens un nouveau câble, gratuitement. Mais pendant la séance avec le gars de l'Apple Store, mon Mac se met à planter. Le technicien d’Apple procède alors à une réinitialisation de macOS, et je rentre chez moi. Il me faut évidemment réinstaller mes logiciels et mes données. Résultat : l'application Rappels ne me permet plus d’éditer des alertes et ne se synchronise plus avec mon iPhone, et le logiciel Calendrier ne me permet plus de faire des recherches sur d’anciens événements. Il me faudra deux coups de fil à l'assistance d'Apple ce matin pour m’en sortir.

Ça m’a suffit pour la journée. Moi qui suis toujours très occupé, j’ai bulé le reste du temps, écrasé par la chaleur, et j’ai regardé deux films : _Vol au-dessus d’un nid de coucous_ et _Les Neiges du Kilimandjaro_.

Pendant ce temps-là, le monde n'en finit pas de tournebouler.


----------



## boninmi (3 Août 2022)

Dead head a dit:


> Ça m’a suffit pour la journée. Moi qui suis toujours très occupé, j’ai bulé le reste du temps, écrasé par la chaleur, et j’ai regardé deux films : _Vol au-dessus d’un nid de coucous_ et _Les Neiges du Kilimandjaro_.


Alors aide nous à trouver  C'est quoi ce film






						C'est quoi, ce film ?... V4
					






					forums.macg.co
				




que @Moonwalker fait qu'à nous embêter avec un film trop compliqué.


----------



## boninmi (3 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> HHHaaaaa... Question 'planche"
> 
> Pendant le tour de France, j' ai entendu des voix évoquer une "planche des belles filles" ...
> 
> Alors, si vous pouviez me dire ou c'est, et si a tout hasard, elles ne seraient pas trop farouches....


Ouais mais va falloir pédaler dur


----------



## Powerdom (4 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> HHHaaaaa... Question 'planche"
> 
> Pendant le tour de France, j' ai entendu des voix évoquer une "planche des belles filles" ...


Moi j'ai entendu une concurrente parler de la planche des Supers belle filles  

Sinon, si certains d'entre vous ont regardé cette ascension, vous avez vu la moto de France 2 tomber ? Le pilote suivait très lentement une coureuse, la moto s'est mise à patiner, une fois à l'arrêt il n'a pas pu tenir la moto sur ses deux roues. Boum par terre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2022)

Revenons en aux objet connectés et les problèmes qui en découlent !

Un gars dans le voisinage a équipé son matou d'un collier GPS équipé d'une puce pour ouvrir automatiquement la chatière de la porte de son jardin !

Quand je vois ce matou sur ma terrasse, j'en attrape mal au ventre ! Non seulement ce collier est énorme en regard de la taille du chat, mais le malheureux animal essaie de s'en débarrasser ce qui lui occasionne de légères blessures au niveau du cou ... En plus, ce collier ne dispose pas d'une sécurité permettant au chat de s'en débarrasser dans le cas où il resterait accroché à une branche ou autre !

Et tout ça sous les quolibets de mes poilus qui l'ont surnommé "Vidocq" .... 

Donc, il y a une quinzaine de jours, son adresse se trouvant sur une petite étiquette, j'ai été trouver son propriétaire pour l'éclairer sur les inconvénients et dangers d'un tel dispositif !

Un gars super-sympa qui voulait bien faire en protégeant son chat au maximum et qui m'a avoué que l'ouverture automatique de la chatière ne se faisait qu'une fois sur trois en moyenne, son chat s'écrasant donc lamentablement le museau deux fois sur trois si je calcule bien ! 

On a bien rigolé quand je lui ai dit que s'il continuait comme ça, il aurait un carlin au lieu d'un chat !!! Vous savez, les chiens avec un museau tout plat comme s'ils s'évertuaient à s'écraser contre un mur à longueur de journées !

Il m'a montré son appli GPS sur son smartphone (bien ficelée, d'ailleurs !) et qui démontrait qu'il passait pratiquement la moitié de son temps sur ma terrasse ! J'avoue avoir été gêné un instant ! 

Il m'avait promis de changer le dispositif et hier, en fin d'après midi, j'ai eu le plaisir de voir Julot (ouais ! c'est son nom !) quitte et libre de toute entrave !

Toutefois, j'espère que ce con n'ira pas se perdre dans les environs auquel cas je n'oserais plus passer devant chez lui ! 

C'était la minute de poilutage ... ce dont, j'en suis certain, vous m'excuserez ! 

Et pour finir dans la bonne humeur, une petite image de "carlin" :






​


----------



## boninmi (4 Août 2022)

Oui, mais du coup, le chat ne peut plus utiliser sa chatière  
Il va finir son existence sur ta terrasse 
J'ai réussi à caresser le chat du voisin. Sa chatte, que j'ai pourtant sauvée de la noyade, est plus méfiante. Pas question de la toucher. Elle dort néanmoins souvent de nuit sous notre véranda.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Sa chatte, que j'ai pourtant sauvée de la noyade, est plus méfiante. Pas question de la toucher. Elle dort néanmoins souvent de nuit sous notre véranda.


Je suis tombé sur beaucoup de chats méfiants ... au début !
Mon truc : Je n'essaie pas de les toucher ... au contraire, je les ignore, mais je m'assieds par terre à 2 ou 3 mètres d'eux, le temps qu'ils s'aperçoivent que je ne suis pas un danger !
Quelques jours après, c'est dans la poche ! 
Faut juste un peu de patience et un petit tabouret pour s'aider à se relever ...


----------



## Romuald (4 Août 2022)

Miss radasse est équipée d'une puce d'identification posée par la SPA, c'est 'elle' qui ouvre la chatière, sans souci depuis 8 ans. Faut juste surveiller les piles. Donc pas besoin de collier GPs, sauf si on veut savoir où est son chat.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Miss radasse est équipée d'une puce d'identification posée par la SPA, c'est 'elle' qui ouvre la chatière, sans souci depuis 8 ans. Faut juste surveiller les piles. Donc pas besoin de collier GPs, sauf si on veut savoir où est son chat.


Chez moi aussi, Lucky dispose d'une puce et d'un petit passeport européen !  
Mais la puce n'ouvre pas la chatière ... Bon ! Faut dire aussi que je n'ai pas de chatière !


----------



## boninmi (4 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Chez moi aussi, Lucky dispose d'une puce et d'un petit passeport européen !
> Mais la puce n'ouvre pas la chatière ... Bon ! Faut dire aussi que je n'ai pas de chatière !


Tu laisses la porte ouverte, même avec la clim ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu laisses la porte ouverte, même avec la clim ?


Oui ! Mais j'ai pas de clim non plus !


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais la puce n'ouvre pas la chatière ... Bon ! Faut dire aussi que je n'ai pas de chatière !


Pourquoi tes chats s’emmerderaient avec une chatière alors qu’ils ont un majordome ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pourquoi tes chats s’emmerderaient avec une chatière alors qu’ils ont un majordome ?


T'as pas tort !   
Je dois quand même faire attention ... Moi qui me targue d'être "sociable",  j'en arrive à préférer la compagnie de mes poilus à celle des humains !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> T'as pas tort !
> Je dois quand même faire attention ... Moi qui me targue d'être "sociable",  j'en arrive à préférer la compagnie de mes poilus à celle des humains !


Je me précipite pour rectifier : Je préfère *définitivement* la compagnie des chats à celle des humains !


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> définitivement


Définitif ?!


----------



## Gwen (5 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> L’andouille est meilleure que le chorizo !





Powerdom a dit:


> Euh. NON !



Bien sur que si ! (on peut continuer longtemps comme ça).

Et je rajouterais : la Guémené est plus gouteuse que la Vire


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Bien sur que si ! (on peut continuer longtemps comme ça).
> 
> Et je rajouterais : la Guémené est plus gouteuse que la Vire


Entièrement d'accord.
Donc je conclue : Guéméné > chorizo > Vire


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord.
> Donc je conclue : Guéméné > chorizo > Vire


L’andouille de Vire… Je la donne aux cochons !!!


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Août 2022)

La Guéméné est enroulée, mmm, La vire est un gloubiboulga...
Mais j'ai réussi à être malade avec de la Guéméné  réchauffée sur un radiateur...


----------



## flotow (5 Août 2022)

La vire est plus amusante à détricoter. 
Et puis la faire griller sur un bbq et la mettre sur un toast avec de la moutarde.


----------



## flotow (5 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord.
> Donc je conclue : Guéméné > chorizo > Vire


Mais n’importe quoi !


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La Guéméné est enroulée, mmm,


Miam ! Je dirai même plus la Guéméné est une superposition de couches de boyaux formant une délicieuse charcuterie.


Toum'aï a dit:


> La vire est un gloubiboulga...


gloubiboulga caoutchouteux de boyaux ! Un truc de feignasses impropre à la consommation !


Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais j'ai réussi à être malade avec de la Guéméné  réchauffée sur un radiateur...


Quelle idée aussi !


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Mais n’importe quoi !


Nan nan ! On peut même ajouter tout un éventail de saucissons et viandes séchées entre le chorizo et cette saloperie d’andouille de Vire sans souci pour le palais !


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> La vire est plus amusante à détricoter.
> Et puis la faire griller sur un bbq et la mettre sur un toast avec de la moutarde.


La vire au bbq ?! Mais t’es pas bien ou quoi ?! Rien ne vaut l’andouillette artisanale sur la braise !!!


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Rien ne vaut l’andouillette artisanale sur la braise !!!


Un de mes plus beaux souvenirs gustatif. Andouillette fumée de bourgogne (petit diamètre et petite longueur) au barbeuc' + petit châblis bien frais sous la tonnelle.


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> l’andouillette artisanale


Justement ! L’autre jour, je me laissais tenter par deux morceaux de la magnifique spirale enroulée dans le plat de ma charcutière. Alors qu’elle tronçonnait la bête, je lui disais combien  ce produit était délicieux. Et elle de me répondre qu’elle en était dégoûtée à force d’en avoir préparé !


Romuald a dit:


> Andouillette fumée de bourgogne


Miam ! Je vivrais dans un coin où le bbq est quotidien, l’andouillette serait au menu un jour sur deux ! :miam:


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

À la santé d’Etienne Klein !
Hin hin hin


----------



## Powerdom (6 Août 2022)

Vous allez me faire vomir avec vos andouilles à 09h du matin


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Vous allez me faire vomir avec vos andouilles à 09h du matin


P'tite nature !

Souvenir d'un stage en ferme dans le sud-ouest l'année de mes 20 ans : réveil à 5h30-6h, un mélange café-chicorée-orge grillé bien dégueu mais du coup ça te réveille, une heure de traite, puis petit déjeuner copieux histoire d'avoir le plein de calories pour les travaux du matin. D'habitude c'était cochonailles maison - on tuait le cochon sur place à l'époque - mais un matin ce fut le cassoulet de la veille, servi froid, donc figé dans sa graisse. Ca tenait au corps !


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

Rhaaaa ! Le cassoulet froid !


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

Je me suis laissé dire qu’on ajoutait un morceau de poitrine d’agneau dans le cassoulet pour donner du goût aux haricots. :miam:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> ... un morceau de poitrine d’agneau ...


 ... Mais vous êtes des viandards ... 

Un petit agneau ... ...


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> un morceau de poitrine d’agneau dans le cassoulet


Wouah, ça s'appelle un plat _*revisité, *_c'est la mode.
C'est comme si tu mettais du poisson dans la choucroute.


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Mais vous êtes des viandards ...
> 
> Un petit agneau ... ...


Feu mon architecte de père se plaisait à raconter qu'une fois, lors du creusement du sol pour une future salle des coffres, les ouvriers étaient tombés sur des dizaines de squelettes de chat. Renseignements pris, à une époque reculée (moyen-âge ?, je ne sais plus trop) une gargotte se dressait à l'emplacement de la future agence bancaire.



nicomarcos a dit:


> C'est comme si tu mettais du poisson dans la choucroute.


C'est un plat tout à fait normal, ça s'appelle une choucroute de poisson, et c'est tout à la fois délicieux et léger. La choucroute c'est le chou mariné. Le plat et son accompagnement de charcutaille, ça s'appelle de façon générique de la choucroute alsacienne.


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> de squelettes de chat.


Il y avait déjà des restos Chinois ?


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Il y avait déjà des restos Chinois ?


La petite histoire prétend qu'il était courant de faire passer du chat pour du lapin.


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Août 2022)

Ah oui c'est vrai aussi et il parait que l'on voit pas la différence.


----------



## boninmi (6 Août 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ah oui c'est vrai aussi et il parait que l'on voit pas la différence.


@thebiglebowsky ne mange pas ses chats et n'élève pas de lapins


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Wouah, ça s'appelle un plat _*revisité, *_c'est la mode.


Nan ! La mode c’est de faire une mousse au chocolat avec le jus de conservation des pois chiches !


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> mousse au chocolat avec le jus de conservation des pois chiches !


Pourquoi pas, j'ai vu aussi des glaces au cornichon, véridique


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un petit agneau ... ...


J’adore l’agneau ! Et de toute façon, chez le boucher tu ne vois que des morceaux de bidoches. Il n’y a pas l’image de l’animal placardé avec le prix au kilo… Donc osef !


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> La petite histoire prétend qu'il était courant de faire passer du chat pour du lapin.


Ça fait bien longtemps qu’un civet de lapin à la moutarde ou aux olives ne s’est pas retrouvé dans mon assiette ! Médor ne pourrait pas se régaler des os ! Déjà que les restes de pintade à la normande lui passe sous la truffe… Si je devais faire de même avec la carcasse du lapin, il ferait une syncope !


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un petit agneau ... ...


On dirait ma voisine. La dernière fois qu’on faisait un apéro dinatoire dans son jardin, l’agneau et ses côtes découvertes passées au grill arrivèrent dans la conversation. Et elle de dire : ooooooh pauvre petite bête !

Je n’ai rien dis… Mais à vous je peux bien le dire. Sous le boyau des merguez grillées au bbq servies avec l’anisette, c’est du bœuf et de l’agneau ! Ho ho ho ! Pauvre de nous ! On s’est régalé de gras d’agneau !


----------



## flotow (6 Août 2022)

J’ai mangé une épaule d’agneau récemment, et c’était bon. Vendue par la meme bouchère que celle qui m’a vendue l’andouille. S’il peut y avoir quelque chose au dessus de l’andouille, il n’y a bien que l’agneau qui peut s’y trouver !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2022)

Cela fait des années que je ne mange plus de viande à l'exception du boeuf et du poulet, pas par conviction, mais parce que je bloque psychologiquement devant toute autre viande !

Toutefois, je n'arrive pas à me passer d'un bon steak/frites, d'un américain ou steak tartare et de carbonnade à la flamande ... Toutefois, si je suis invité et qu'on me sert de l'agneau, je ne ferais pas mon emmerdeur et j'en mangerais ... mais, comme on dit chez nous "avec de longues dents" !   

En fait, ce blocage psychologique me fait un peu ch.... surtout qu'il s'amplifie avec l'âge et que j'ai la crainte de devenir végétarien ... oui, j'ai bien dit "la crainte" !


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

La saison des cocos de Paimpol démarre – un peu en avance mais bon… Écossés et cuits dans un bouillon de volaille, échalote et tomate en accompagnement de côtes découvertes de _biiiiiiiiiip_, c’est rudement délicieux !

Alimenter le second cerveau de bons petits plats soigne bien des maux du premier


----------



## boninmi (6 Août 2022)

Du temps que j'étais baba ccol, j'ai tué toutes sortes de bêtes, agneau, chevreau, lapins, coqs, poules, ...
Nous avons eu un lapin bélier (les oreilles en bas). Ce qui devait arriver est arrivé: nous avons eu un lapin avec une oreille en haut et une en bas. Une vraie peluche. Le tuer a été un crève cœur. Je n'ai plus pu tuer de lapin. Mais le plus dur a été de tuer une oie. Tuer un chien ou un chat ne doit pas être pire. Elles étaient deux, élevées depuis l'état d'oison. L'autre ne voulait plus rien bouffer si on n'était pas à côté d'elle. Je n'ai jamais pu la tuer. Nous l'avons donné à un copain.

Sinon je ne suis pas vraiment bloqué psychologiquement pour manger de la viande. Mais en ce moment, avec la canicule, c'est plutôt végétarien tendance crudités. Les tomates du jardin ont survécu pour l'instant.

Si les gens devaient tuer les animaux qu'ils mangent, la consommation de viande diminuerait drastiquement.


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Si les gens devaient tuer les animaux qu'ils mangent, la consommation de viande diminuerait drastiquement.


Mouhahaha ! Si les gens devaient planter du blé, moudre le grain obtenu, malaxer la farine avec de l’eau pour faire des pâtons prêts à cuire… Plus grand monde ne mangerait de pain, hin hin hin !


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

Sinon… Ce soir c’est couscous ! Filet de poulet, merguez et collier de _biiiiiiiiiiiip_ sont au menu !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Sinon… Ce soir c’est couscous ! Filet de poulet, merguez et collier de _biiiiiiiiiiiip_ sont au menu !


Grand bien te fasse !!!   

De mon côté, pizza au thon (surgelée) !


----------



## boninmi (6 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Mouhahaha ! Si les gens devaient planter du blé, moudre le grain obtenu, malaxer la farine avec de l’eau pour faire des pâtons prêts à cuire… Plus grand monde ne mangerait de pain, hin hin hin !


Mauvais joueur


----------



## Gwen (6 Août 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Pourquoi pas, j'ai vu aussi des glaces au cornichon, véridique


J'ai eu une glace Poire Roquefort le mois dernier. C'était succulent. Un parfum inédit trouvé chez un glacier de Normandie. 
Après, il faut aimer la sucrée/salé et surtour le roquefort.


----------



## aCLR (6 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Grand bien te fasse !!!


Repu jusqu’à demain matin ! 


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De mon côté, pizza au thon (surgelée) !


Pour faire plaisir à mon boninmi, la pêche est une activité bien plus accessible au commun des mortels que l’élevage ^^


gwen a dit:


> J'ai eu une glace Poire Roquefort le mois dernier. C'était succulent. Un parfum inédit trouvé chez un glacier de Normandie.
> Après, il faut aimer la sucrée/salé et surtour le roquefort.


L’association doit être intéressante.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Mouhahaha ! Si les gens devaient planter du blé, moudre le grain obtenu, malaxer la farine avec de l’eau pour faire des pâtons prêts à cuire… Plus grand monde ne mangerait de pain, hin hin hin !











						Pourquoi déteste-t-on la chasse ? - Les idées larges avec Charles Stepanoff - Regarder le documentaire complet | ARTE
					

Alors qu’il n’y a plus besoin de chasser pour se nourrir, pourquoi cette  pratique subsiste-t-elle ? Pourquoi le fait d’aller tuer un cerf dans la forêt heurte-t-il plus que les milliers de vaches abattues chaque jour ? Pourquoi certaines mises à mort émeuvent-elles plus que d’autres ? Pour...




					www.arte.tv


----------



## aCLR (7 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Mauvais joueur


Plus sérieusement, han han han, on date la plus vieille obsidienne – le couteau à découper la bidoche pendant l’âge de pierre – a 1,7 million d’années avant notre ère moderne.



Mobyduck a dit:


> Pourquoi déteste-t-on la chasse ? - Les idées larges avec Charles Stepanoff - Regarder le documentaire complet | ARTE
> 
> 
> Alors qu’il n’y a plus besoin de chasser pour se nourrir, pourquoi cette  pratique subsiste-t-elle ? Pourquoi le fait d’aller tuer un cerf dans la forêt heurte-t-il plus que les milliers de vaches abattues chaque jour ? Pourquoi certaines mises à mort émeuvent-elles plus que d’autres ? Pour...
> ...


Voilà ! Notre époque a désocialisé la mise à mort des animaux domestiques pour l’industrialiser.

De tous les animaux que j’ai tué ou vu être abattus, ceux qui laissent le moins de sequelles psychologiques sont ceux dont le regard n’a pas croisé le mien.

Et pour ça, la pêche aux moules, bigorneaux ou chapeaux chinois c’est l’idéal !


----------



## boninmi (7 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Et pour ça, la pêche aux moules, bigorneaux ou chapeaux chinois c’est l’idéal !


Mange des corbicules :









						La corbicule, la palourde invasive qui filtre la Loire à outrance
					

Les eaux de la Loire sont-elles devenues trop transparentes? Apparue il y a une cinquantaine d'années en France, la corbicule, appelée aussi palourde asiatique, a colonisé le Fleuve royal au point d'en modifier subtilement l'écosystème. Et il n'y a déjà plus rien à faire.




					actu.orange.fr


----------



## aCLR (7 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Mange des corbicules :


Le nom n’a rien d’inspirant !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Août 2022)

Attention les gars ! Aujourd'hui ... *journée international du chat *!   

Pour être heureux, n'oubliez pas de caresser votre minou ... Et si vous n'en avez pas, dites-vous bien que votre voisine en a sûrement un !!!!  ...  ...


----------



## Powerdom (8 Août 2022)

Deux abattoirs bretons d'Intermarché arrêtent l'abattage rituel halal et casher
					

Selon les responsables, les consommateurs ont actuellement des attentes bien plus grandes en ce qui concerne la question de la protection des animaux.




					www.bfmtv.com


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Attention les gars ! Aujourd'hui ... *journée international du chat *!
> 
> Pour être heureux, n'oubliez pas de caresser votre minou ... Et si vous n'en avez pas, dites-vous bien que votre voisine en a sûrement un !!!!  ...  ...


P'tite présence sonore pour ceux et celles sans matou domestique.


----------



## patlek (8 Août 2022)

Les tripoux, avec des petites patates rondes...







Ingredients...


2Panses de mouton
1Ventre de veau blanchi
200g Ventrèche
250g Jambon
10Couennes
5Carottes
2Oignons piqués chacun d'un clou de girofle
4gousses Ail
                                                                                                                                   Persil
1Bouquet garni
25cl Vin blanc sec
                                                                                                                                   Sel
                                                                                                                                   Poivre


(Excusez moi, je vais vomir!)


----------



## ScapO (8 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Attention les gars ! Aujourd'hui ... *journée international du chat *!


C'est le jour où on peut les manger ?


Meuh non , j'déconne


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2022)

Profiter en compagnie du chien de la relative fraîcheur d’une nuit d’été sous la lune pleine ou presque, c’est s’exposer au croisement d’un type ayant eu cette bonne idée. À défaut de chien, c’est son auto qu’il sortait. Pleins phares, vitres baissées et musique à fond brisèrent la pénombre et le silence de notre balade.


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2022)

Le tube de l’été qui sortait de l’habitacle me provoqua d’abord un rictus de dédain. Mais quand le silence du quartier revint, voilà que je fredonnais quelques notes.


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2022)

_Pou pou, pou pou pi dou… heum !
Pou pou, pou pou pi dou… houm !_


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2022)

_Pou pa, pou pi, pou pu… Pu !
Pou pi, pou pi, pou pi… Pi !_


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2022)

_Mais mais mais c’est quoi là ?! Là ?!
Au bout bout de mon doigt ?! Ah !

Un petit bout de biscuit !? Cuit cuit !?
Pour le petit Youki !? Ki ! Ki !

Youki yo !
Youki Kate !
Youki yo !
Youki Kate !
Youki yo !
Youki Kate !

Mais mais mais c’est quoi là ?! Là ?!
Que je tiens dans mes doigts ?! Doigts ?!

Un piti bout de biscuit !? Cuit cuit !?
Pour mon petit Youki !? Ki Ki Ki !?

Pour mon ptit Youki !? Ki !? Ki !? Ki !?
Un petit bout de biscuit !? Biscuit !?

Youki Kate !
Youki yo !
Youki Kate !
Youki yo !
Youki Kate !
Youki yo !_


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2022)

Le flood saimal !


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2022)

Au nid soie qui mâle y panse !


----------



## boninmi (12 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Le flood saimal !


Tu confonds les fils. Al Zheimer précoce.


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu confonds les fils. Al Zheimer précoce.


Précoce ? Non. Misère installée confortablement depuis une vingtaine d'années mais qui permet d'avaler certaines choses...


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> précoce.


Écope !


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Écope !


Vide vite
Plus simple


----------



## patlek (12 Août 2022)

Ecope pas...

coule!!!


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2022)

Cool !


----------



## Dead head (13 Août 2022)

Trop de soleil nuit.


----------



## patlek (13 Août 2022)

Moi et mes potes, quand on se balade...






FAUT PAS NOUS FAIRE CHIER!!!


----------



## boninmi (13 Août 2022)

Vous avez remarqué ? Plus un seul grand chef aux commandes ? Tous partis en vacances chez les aoutiens. Ça serait pas la raison pour laquelle quelqu'un veut montrer qu'il est là pas seulement entre 2h et 3h du matin ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Vous avez remarqué ? Plus un seul grand chef aux commandes ? Tous partis en vacances chez les aoutiens. Ça serait pas la raison pour laquelle quelqu'un veut montrer qu'il est là pas seulement entre 2h et 3h du matin ?


Rôôôôô !!!! Le vieux fennec !!!! On lui a confié les clés du bar !!!!


----------



## boninmi (13 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Moi et mes potes, quand on se balade...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Rôôôôô !!!! Le vieux fennec !!!! On lui a confié les clés du bar !!!!
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 264435​


Ça y est, il a frappé ! @patlek ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Ça y est, il a frappé ! @patlek ...


Je ne pense pas ... Il naviguait encore sur le forum il y a 15 minutes ... Tu me diras que pour un requin c'est normal !  

C'est du grand patlek tout ça !!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2022)

Non, rien.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je ne pense pas ... Il naviguait encore sur le forum il y a 15 minutes ... Tu me diras que pour un requin c'est normal !
> 
> C'est du grand patlek tout ça !!!!



Très fort, en effet !


----------



## peyret (13 Août 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Tiens... *


t'es sûr ? c'est une manif pour le retour de @macomaniac


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2022)

peyret a dit:


> t'es sûr ? c'est une manif pour le retour de @macomaniac
> Voir la pièce jointe 264461​



Des faux bannis partout ???... 

Moi, je ne comprends plus grand-chose, là...


----------



## peyret (13 Août 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Des faux bannis partout ???...
> 
> Moi, je ne comprends plus grand-chose, là...


on fait grève de l'avatar....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2022)

peyret a dit:


> t'es sûr ? c'est une manif pour le retour de @macomaniac


C'est tout-à-fait honorable, mais imagine que tout le monde fasse ça sur le forum ... Moi qui repérait les membres *directement* par leurs avatars, je vais tourner en bourrique et ça foutra un souk pas possible - sauf pour les fennecs qui eux, sont habitués !  

Si l'on prend les bannis qu'on ne revoit plus depuis un certain temps, il y a :

- *Juju* ... Bon, il n'aimait pas trop les poilus et il les laissait se geler les c..... sur sa table en teck en plein hiver ! Dès lors il avait perdu quelques points avec moi !  ... 

- *Dragao* ... Lui c'est différent, ce sont les chattes qu'il aimait bien - trop même !  ... 

- *Titi et Moon* (qui est revenu récemment !) ... Je les aime bien ! On n'était pas toujours d'accord, mais je les considérais un peu comme "les mouches du coche !" et ils me faisaient parfois bien rigoler ! 

Si vous en voyez d'autres, dites le moi !


----------



## Romuald (13 Août 2022)

Où avez-vous vu que macomaniac était banni ? Il ne vient plus, c'est tout, ce n'est ni le premier ni le dernier à être, provisoirement ou non, passé à autre chose.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Où avez-vous vu que macomaniac était banni ? Il ne vient plus, c'est tout, ce n'est ni le premier ni le dernier à être, provisoirement ou non, passé à autre chose.


C'est patlek qui a fichu la merde !!!!


----------



## peyret (13 Août 2022)

Bon, c'est vrai que c'est un peu merdique... je reviens au P
​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Août 2022)

Pour un peu changer ...

Mon petit fils vient de me téléphoner en me disant : "Papy ! T'es trop fort !   "

En fait, son chat Caramel était porté disparu depuis une semaine et il se faisait beaucoup de soucis pour lui !

Hier, je lui avait dit de faire une "prière" à Bastet en lui demandant que son matou revienne !

Ce qu'il a fait cet après-midi ... et 10 minutes après, Caramel était de retour ! 





Merci Bastet !!!! ​


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour un peu changer ...
> 
> Mon petit fils vient de me téléphoner en me disant : "Papy ! T'es trop fort !   "
> 
> ...




Je pense que c'est *Osiris* qui s'est mêlé de ça...  



Bloc de spoiler



Ou pas...


----------



## patlek (14 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tu me diras que pour un requin c'est normal !








Un Grand blanc!




Human-Fly a dit:


> Moi, je ne comprends plus grand-chose, là...



Mais c' est le but!!!

Mettre le bazar!!

La révoluchionne!!


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Un Grand blanc!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Donc, en gros, votre mouvement social, c'est pour faire revenir @macomaniac , qui est parti de son plein gré,  et qui n'a pas envie de revenir?... (Du moins pour le moment,  mais à mon avis pour (très) longtemps.
Si l'on se réfère à *ce post* de @Romuald , macomaniac est passé à autre chose. 
Et selon mon expérience, après une de décision de ce style, un retour est au mieux improbable...

Mais vous pouvez tout de même tenter votre chance !


----------



## Dead head (14 Août 2022)

Les déserteurs, on les retrouve partout de nos jours : https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/les-déserteurs-et-volontaires-denis-tremblay


----------



## Romuald (14 Août 2022)

Dead head a dit:


> Les déserteurs


Pourquoi le traiter de déserteur ? Depuis quand s'inscrire sur Macgé doit être considéré comme un engagement à vie ?


----------



## boninmi (14 Août 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Donc, en gros, votre mouvement social, c'est pour faire revenir @macomaniac , qui est parti de son plein gré,  et qui n'a pas envie de revenir?... (Du moins pour le moment,  mais à mon avis pour (très) longtemps.


Plus généralement, depuis que je me suis inscrit, de nombreux contributeurs ont délaissé le navire de gré ou de force au fil des ans.
Il y a sans doute de nombreuses raisons: décès, qui ne sont pas toujours connus, il est rare qu'un décédé poste dans Le Thread Post Mortem, maladie ou lassitude, besoin de passer à autre chose, ban, ... , ambiance qui a changé du fait de l'évolution d'Apple.
Il y a moins de contributeurs réguliers, ils sont moins incisifs et plus conventionnels.
Cela explique peut-être que le retrait de l'un d'eux ne laisse pas indifférent.


----------



## Dead head (14 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Pourquoi le traiter de déserteur ? Depuis quand s'inscrire sur Macgé doit être considéré comme un engagement à vie ?



C'était juste un petit sourire, rien de sérieux de ma part.


----------



## patlek (14 Août 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Donc, en gros, votre mouvement social, c'est pour faire revenir @macomaniac



Bah non, pas spécialement... Macomaniac, il écrit du code!!!! du code!!!!!!! DU CODE!!!!!!!!!! DANS LE TERMINAL!!!! ... pouuah!!!!! l'horreur!!

C' est juste pour se distraire.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Bah non, pas spécialement... Macomaniac, il écrit du code!!!! du code!!!!!!! DU CODE!!!!!!!!!! DANS LE TERMINAL!!!! ... pouuah!!!!! l'horreur!!
> 
> C' est juste pour se distraire.



Ah, ouf, tu m'as fait peur !


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2022)

Bouh !?


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2022)

Bouh ouh ouh ! 

Jumbo nous a quitté !  

Parti rejoindre sa nouvelle vie !  

Après un dernier câlin !


----------



## Powerdom (17 Août 2022)

Je m'étais dit plus jamais d'apple watch. Puis pour ma retraite mon fils m'en a offert une nouvelle ma 0 étant HS. Avec l'age et mon handicap il m'arrive de tomber plus souvent.
Il y a 10 jours, une terrible douleur dans une jambe et le bas du dos un matin au réveil. Juste de quoi me lever et tomber sur le canapé au salon. Ma femme est absente deux jours par semaine, évidemment c'est tombé pendant ce laps de temps.

Impossible de faire le moindre geste. Le téléphone loin de moi, c'est donc avec ma montre que j'ai appelé les pompiers, sinon je ne sais pas comment j'aurais fait.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Août 2022)

En ces temps d'orages un petit site pour suivre les impacts de la foudre.


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2022)

avec macomaniac parti, qui va s’occuper des forums techniques ?


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2022)

patlek peut être !


----------



## boninmi (18 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> avec macomaniac parti, qui va s’occuper des forums techniques ?





flotow a dit:


> patlek peut être !


Moi ! Je suis nul mais ça fait rien. Ceux qui posent des questions sont encore plus nuls que moi.



> Mon chien a pissé sur mon MacBook Air, il ne démarre plus. Voici le résultat de la commande diskutil: que dois-je faire ?


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2022)

Quel fil !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> avec macomaniac parti, qui va s’occuper des forums techniques ?




*Moi !!!...*

(Voir ce post et les suivants).



Bloc de spoiler



Je ne sais pas trop ce qui m'est arrivé hier...
Disons que c'était assez nettement pire que d'habitude...
Je ne savais plus trop ce que je disais... Ni même à qui je le disais... 
J'attendrai de récupérer un peu avant de retourner sur les forums techniques.


----------



## flotow (18 Août 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bloc de spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Faut arrêter de poster sur le fil des users de la nuit !


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2022)

Ça devient technique !?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça devient technique !?



Si seulement...


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

Nan !



_Si ce soir…


_


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> _Si ce soir…_


_J’avais envie d’flooder au bar
Si ce soir…
J’essayais de masquer l’cafard
Si ce soir…
Je me faisais c’pitin d’cunnard !

Bannir un jour,
Bannir toujours !
Bannir un jour,
Bannir toujours !

…_


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

—T’as l’cafard ?!
— …
— Qu’est-ce qu’y t’arrive ?!
— …
— Bah !? Dis-moi ?!


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

— Et qui c’est ce pitin d’cunnard ?!
— …
— Y t’embête ?!
— …
— Bah !? Dis-moi ?!


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

— Sinon…
— …
— Tu t’flagelles quand tu floodes au bar ?!
— …
— Ou bien tu n’fais rien ?!
— …
— Bah !? Dis-moi ?!


----------



## Powerdom (19 Août 2022)

Je sens qu'on va le perdre


----------



## Romuald (19 Août 2022)

C'est merveilleux la poste. J'envoie une lettre hier à mon fils, lequel est en vacances chez sa mère dans le sud-ouest : tarif rouge, faut que ça pulse, ce sont des documents administratifs relatifs à sa future vie d'étudiant, et je mets mon adresse au dos au cas où.  

Je l'ai ce matin dans ma boite aux lettres


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Je l'ai ce matin dans ma boite aux lettres


Avec un post-it dessus ?!

_« Monsieur, le tarif rouge n’est plus en vigueur depuis le premier août. Merci d’affranchir votre courrier avec une couleur de timbre ayant cours ! Si vous rencontrez des difficultés de perception des couleurs, veuillez vous rapprocher de votre bureau de poste le plus proche. Cordialement, votre postier. »_


----------



## patlek (19 Août 2022)

Qui m' a collé un avatar moche!!!????







J' ai l'impression d'etre un parking.

Bouge de là, pousse ta caisse!!


----------



## peyret (19 Août 2022)

et le mien dis-donc.... t'en penses quoi ? Hein.... écrit plus fort...


----------



## boninmi (19 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Qui m' a collé un avatar moche!!!????
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 264905
> 
> ...


Regarde qui est revenu de vacances, tu auras la réponse


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Qui ??


Kate !


----------



## ScapO (19 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> _Bannir un jour,
> Bannir toujours !
> Bannir un jour,
> Bannir toujours !
> ...


c'est plus fort que toi ....


----------



## patlek (19 Août 2022)

peyret a dit:


> et le mien dis-donc.... t'en penses quoi ? Hein.... écrit plus fort...



JE NE SUIS PAS UN PARKING!!!!

Je suis un grand blanc (1,87m)


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2022)

C’est assez petit


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> J' ai l'impression d'etre un parking.


Gustave ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Gustave ?


Eiffel !

C’est marrant comme la lecture spéculaire de ce patronyme renvoie à une célèbre abbaye belge et à ces non moins fameux moines ! Besogneux comme pas deux, le matin aux vêpres, l’après-midi aux champs et le soir sous les cuves. Prière, culture et fermentation !

Une trinité propice à l’élaboration d’un breuvage connu, bu et apprécié de par le monde. Déclinées en couleurs, saveurs et taux d’alcool, ces bières sont un indispensable du frigidaire des ménagères averties !

D’ailleurs…








« Pshiiiiiiit ! »


----------



## patlek (20 Août 2022)

Non, mais ça change tout l' avatar.

Là, celui qui débarque sur le forum, il voit mon avatar, et là: RESPECT!!!

Il se dit 'houlà!!, faut pas que je le froisse celui là!"

C'est simple, il suffit de montrer un peu les dents.


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2022)

Ceci n’est pas un requin


----------



## Romuald (20 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Eiffel !
> 
> C’est marrant comme la lecture spéculaire de ce patronyme renvoie à une célèbre abbaye belge et à ces non moins fameux moines ! Besogneux comme pas deux, le matin aux vêpres, l’après-midi aux champs et le soir sous les cuves. Prière, culture et fermentation !
> 
> Une trinité propice à l’élaboration d’un breuvage connu, bu et apprécié de par le monde. Déclinées en couleurs, saveurs et taux d’alcool, ces bières sont un indispensable du frigidaire des ménagères averties !


Mouarf, ton côté artiste t'égare ! La bière dont tu parles est on ne peut plus industrielle, propriété d'un groupe produisant entre autre la Bud, la Corona, la Jupiler et bien d'autres. Quant à la dénomination 'bière d'abbaye', rien (ou très très trés peu, voire encore moins) à voir avec les moines. C'est un label belge dont l'attribution repose sur des conditions n'ayant rien à voir avec le brassage. Exemple : "Il y a un lien avec une abbaye existante ou n’existant plus actuellement."   
Par contre d'accord pour avoir une 'tite mousse au frais.

Et pour les amateurs de binouzes qui ne connaitraient pas encore, une chaine youtube au top sur le sujet


----------



## flotow (20 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Il se dit 'houlà!!, faut pas que je le froisse celui là!"


Un requin n’est pas une patmobile


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2022)

Pan dans les dents !?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Août 2022)

Pfffffff ! Même chez mon fils, et dans les chiottes en plus, j'ai pensé à patlek ce matin !


----------



## patlek (20 Août 2022)

Haaaaa... un p'tit surfeur, bronzé à point, au peit déjeuner..... mmmmmhhh.


----------



## patlek (20 Août 2022)

Attention!!... un surfeur "web", pas un surfeur de vagues (c' est que du muscle, c' est dur à machouiller)

Par ici, je sents une odeur de surfeurs "web".... mmmmmhhhhhh...


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> la Jupiler







Daniel Arnaut et André Stas


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Août 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (20 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> J' ai l'impression d'etre un parking.


C'est vrai   


nicomarcos a dit:


> Gustave ?


Non pas Eiffel je parlais de lui :


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Par contre d'accord pour avoir une 'tite mousse au frais.


J’oublie déjà d’y mettre un p’tit blanc. Alors un ‘tite mousse…


nicomarcos a dit:


> Non pas Eiffel je parlais de lui :


Naaaaaaaan !? Gustave Parking, le nom de scène de Pierre-Casimir Le Bras – ça ne s’invente pas – mais dis-moi nico… T’es vieux ?! Il est en retraite le bougre !?


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> T’es vieux ?! Il est en retraite le bougre !?


Vieux , Il n'y plus d'âge   
Je l'ai découvert en 1987 dans l'émission "la classe" présentée par Fabrice.


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Août 2022)

Et non  pas à la retraite : gustave-parking


----------



## aCLR (21 Août 2022)




----------



## flotow (21 Août 2022)

Envoye ta finission à l’unprimmeur !


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Non, mais ça change tout l' avatar.
> 
> Là, celui qui débarque sur le forum, il voit mon avatar, et là: RESPECT!!!
> 
> ...




Moi, c'est pareil  sur un site où mon dragon ailé en gif animé (que j'utilise sur tous les forums que je fréquente depuis 2005) n'a pas été accepté,  *j'ai moi aussi fait le choix d'un avatar qui fait tout de suite peur en inspirant le respect*. 








Je sens qu'en le voyant,  les gens se mettent à claquer des dents et à bégayer...


​


----------



## patlek (22 Août 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je sens qu'en le voyant, les gens se mettent à claquer des dents et à bégayer...




Glups!!!!


----------



## flotow (22 Août 2022)

J’ai récup un livre de Cousteau sur les requins. On dirait bien patlek. Je cite :
“Essaye de faire peur, sans réussir” page 57


----------



## patlek (22 Août 2022)

Il vous faudrait un plus gros bateau.






Et j'aime bien a musique qui m' accompagne.​


----------



## patxito (22 Août 2022)

Ce matin, sur fond d’un magnifique lever de soleil, j’ai photographié toute une flotte partant à la chasse au patlek…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Août 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Ce matin, sur fond d’un magnifique lever de soleil, j’ai photographié toute une flotte partant à la chasse au patlek…


Alors que le patlek louvoyait au travers de la flotte partie à sa poursuite, les marins, médusés, le virent exploser lamentablement à quelques encablures de leurs bateaux dans un grand geyser d'eau salée et d'abats divers et variés !   

C'est que le patlek, pris d'une fringale subite et oubliant que la mer est cruelle, n'a pas hésité à s'empiffrer d'un énorme mérou XXL qui traînait nonchalamment dans les parages, alors qu'il est bien connu que ... la peau de mérou pète !!!


----------



## patlek (22 Août 2022)

m'auront pas!


----------



## patlek (22 Août 2022)

patxito a dit:


> j’ai photographié toute une flotte partant à la chasse au patlek…



Attention... il parait que les orcs attaquent les petits bateaux!!







Moi, j' aurais un petit bateaun j' irais pas en mer!!









						Mystère en mer : les orques passent à l’attaque
					

Depuis quelques mois, les attaques de petits bateaux par des orques se multiplient. Un phénomène que les scientifiques peinent à interpréter.




					www.parismatch.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2022)

Quelqu'un aurait des nouvelles de CDONPPPLNSPSLG ????

(Celui Dont On Ne Peut Plus Prononcer Le Nom Sans Prendre Sur La Gueule) ...   ...


----------



## peyret (23 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> (Celui Dont On Ne Peut Plus Prononcer Le Nom Sans Prendre Sur La Gueule)


macomaniac ?


----------



## flotow (23 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait des nouvelles de CDONPPPLNSPSLG ????
> 
> (Celui Dont On Ne Peut Plus Prononcer Le Nom Sans Prendre Sur La Gueule) ...   ...


Ouvre un fil sur un soucis apfs pour voir si ça mord …


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Ouvre un fil sur un soucis apfs pour voir si ça mord …


Bonne idée, mais je crains que ce soit patlek qui morde à l'appât !   ...


----------



## Powerdom (28 Août 2022)

Plus les études de tes enfants sont longues, plus les questionnaires pour les parents sont compliqués à remplir.


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Août 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Plus les études de tes enfants sont longues, plus les questionnaires pour les parents sont compliqués à remplir.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 265445



Ben oui, mais en barrant le nom, c'est normal que ça ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Août 2022)

Il y a quelques semaines, je croise un pote avec qui j'ai été à l'école et qui a la particularité de ne parler que le patois picard et en plus d'habiter dans le quartier !   

D'un air sérieux, il m'annonce qu'il s'est acheté une "mijoteuse" en promo chez Aldi tout en me conseillant d'acheter la même qui, selon lui, est exceptionnelle ! 

Je lui demande : "Super ! Et c'est quelle marque ta mijoteuse ???"
Et lui de me répondre : "C'est une Higelichte !!!"
Bien entendu, je lui réponds que je ne connais pas cette marque et il ajoute que c'était indiqué en grand dans le folder d'Aldi ! 

Le temps passe, et vendredi, ayant reçu les pubs, je m'amuse à les feuilleter quand je tombe par hasard sur la pub d'Aldi avec un grand encart indiquant en grand : "*Highlight, promo de la semaine*" avec des clés USB à 10 Euros ... ... Et là, mon franc est tombé et j'ai failli pisser dans mon froc en pensant à la mijoteuse du pote et sa supposée marque "Higelichte" ... ... 

Michel, je sais que tu ne me liras pas, mais merci d'avoir "fait ma journée" !!!! ...


----------



## boninmi (28 Août 2022)

Si, si, je t'ai lu.


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2022)

On nous parle d’écologie à tous bouts de champs… Faites ceci. Ne faites pas cela. Et patati et patata. Seulement voilà…

Après avoir fumé une clope pendant la sortie dominicale de Médor, je cherchais à me débarrasser de mon mégot – soigneusement éteint. J’ai dû parcourir pas moins de cinq kilomètres, mon bout d’acétate de cellulose entre les doigts, avant de croiser une poubelle dans l’espace public.

Sont-ce les mêmes qui gèrent les campagnes d’incitation à la vertu du geste écologique et l’implantation des poubelles dans la ville ?!

J’me pose la question…


----------



## loustic (28 Août 2022)

Il suffisait de jeter le mégot dans la pipe...
sans mégoter !


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2022)

Sauf qu’à l’embouchure de la _pipe_ est inscrit : _ici commence la mer !_


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2022)

Imagine tu vas à un concert, et paf y’a Greta Thunberg qui fait un duo !


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2022)

Dur…


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Sauf qu’à l’embouchure de la _pipe_ est inscrit : _ici commence la mer !_


La mer Michel ?


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Après avoir fumé une clope


Y a un moyen, stopper les clopes !  

Si à 40 ans tu n'as pas arrêté de fumer, tu as raté ta vie.


----------



## Romuald (29 Août 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y a un moyen, stopper les clopes !
> 
> Si à 40 ans tu n'as pas arrêté de fumer, tu as raté ta vie.


Bon, ben j'ai raté ma vie, j'ai arrêté à 46 ans.

Je l'savais !


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> j'ai arrêté à 46 ans


C'est pour ça que j'ai arrêté à 39...
Et pris un abonnement à la piscine, 1000 m par jour, 5 jours par semaine pendant trois mois.
Au bout de trois semaines, j'étais sauvé !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Août 2022)

Pour @Toum'aï
Fais gaffe quand même ! 



			https://www.ouest-france.fr/bretagne/temoignage-son-voilier-attaque-par-des-orques-au-large-de-la-bretagne-il-raconte-ff9e6544-2549-11ed-a10d-82759cd4c77b
		


Je n'ai qu'un mot à dire : Ho les gars ! ... cétacé hein !!!!!! ​


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y a un moyen, stopper les clopes !
> 
> Si à 40 ans tu n'as pas arrêté de fumer, tu as raté ta vie.


Sympa…


----------



## Powerdom (29 Août 2022)

Je crois que mon coté radin m'a sauvé d'acheter des clopes


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Août 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est pour ça que j'ai arrêté à 39...
> Et pris un abonnement à la piscine, 1000 m par jour, 5 jours par semaine pendant trois mois.
> Au bout de trois semaines, j'étais sauvé !




J'ai arrêté à l'âge de 29 ans !


----------



## boninmi (29 Août 2022)

J'ai essayé de commencer, je n'ai pas réussi.
J'ai un peu fumé la pipe, mais je n'ose pas le dire à @aCLR


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Août 2022)

Moi, j'arrêterai à 75 ans !!!! Si j'y arrive !


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Sympa…



Tu as plus de 40 ans ???...  
Je t'en donnais à peine dans les 35... 




Bloc de spoiler



Enfin à peu près...


----------



## patlek (29 Août 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et pris un abonnement à la piscine, 1000 m par jour



Avec çà, je ne serais pas mort du tabac... je serais mort noyé.



aCLR a dit:


> Après avoir fumé une clope pendant la sortie dominicale de Médor, je cherchais à me débarrasser de mon mégot – soigneusement éteint. J’ai dû parcourir pas moins de cinq kilomètres, mon bout d’acétate de cellulose entre les doigts, avant de croiser une poubelle dans l’espace public.



J' ai arreté de fumer il y a 4 ans. Quand je fumais, et que je ne trouvais rien pour jeter le mégot, je remettais le mégot dans le paquet de cigarettes, en attendant de jeter ensuite le paquet de cigarettes (devenu paquet de mégots) dans une authentique poubelle.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Avec çà, je ne serais pas mort du tabac... je serais mort noyé.


Un beau requin comme toi ???


----------



## flotow (29 Août 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un beau requin comme toi ???


C’est l’effet loupé


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi, j'arrêterai à 75 ans !!!! Si j'y arrive !



Ah non, pas de blague !...
Tu es le dernier pilier de la Terrasse. 
Et donc forcément un pilier porteur...
Si tu t'écroules, c'est toute la structure qui risque de s'écrouler...


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Août 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Si tu t'écroules, c'est toute la structure qui risque de s'écrouler..









C'est pas faux


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 265529
> 
> 
> C'est pas faux A


Admirable respect de la nature !
Bravo !


----------



## patlek (29 Août 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un beau requin comme toi ???



Woooaa... les temps changent...

Tu m' aurais vu dans ma jeunesse, avec mes potes, putain!, on était des terreurs!!! "Les dents de la mer" qu'on nous appellait!!!!!
On te chassait l'orque et tout çà.... on semait la terreur sur notre passage.....

Mais maintenant, voilà ou on en est!!!!!!!=









						Terrorisés par des orques, des grands requins blancs fuient - Sciences et Avenir
					

En Afrique du Sud, deux orques terrorisent des grands requins blancs qui préfèrent ne pas revenir dans les zones où elles sont présentes.




					www.sciencesetavenir.fr
				




Pppppffffffffff... un naufrage!!!!


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu as plus de 40 ans ???...
> Je t'en donnais à peine dans les 35...
> 
> 
> ...


Voilà ! Caresse moi dans le sens du poil !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Août 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ah non, pas de blague !...
> Tu es le dernier pilier de la Terrasse.
> Et donc forcément un pilier porteur...
> Si tu t'écroules, c'est toute la structure qui risque de s'écrouler...


 ... Mais non ! Certainement pas ! Quand je vois le sort qui est réservé à certains "piliers", je me dis qu'il vaut mieux rester dans l'ombre qu'en pleine lumière ! ... 

Je me rassure en disant qu'un gars qui poste des photos de poilus et qui s'amuse à les faire parler ne constitue un danger pour personne en ce lieu ... Tout au plus une certaine compassion pour son âge et sa naïveté ! 

Il y a belle lurette que les "piliers" n'existent plus ... et c'est tant mieux, d'ailleurs !

J'avoue toutefois que je suis redevable à MacGé pour les rencontres que j'y ai faites et l'aide morale qui m'a été apportée en toutes circonstances durant ces 21 années ...  En tant que "vieux de la vieille", la reconnaissance n'est pas un vain mot et certains échanges resteront gravés dans ma mémoire jusqu'au bout ! 

Tiens, en parlant de "jusqu'au bout", je recherche des volontaires susceptibles de s'occuper de mes poilus dans le portfolio au cas où il m'arriverait quelque chose de fâcheux ... ... 

Je plaisante, bien entendu, surtout quand j'entends Gizmo me dire : "Ouais ! N'importe qui fera l'affaire ... mais pas lui !!!!!" ...


----------



## Gwen (29 Août 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y a un moyen, stopper les clopes !
> 
> Si à 40 ans tu n'as pas arrêté de fumer, tu as raté ta vie.


Pour arrêter, il faudrait avoir commencé. Et ce n'est pas à 50 ans que je vais faire ça, surtout que cela risque d'être dur d'arrêter à 40 du coup.


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il y a belle lurette que les "piliers" n'existent plus ... et c'est tant mieux, d'ailleurs !



Les piliers... Enfin les autres piliers... 
Ils mettaient de l'ambiance et nous sauvaient de l'ennui. Mais pas forcément d'un bazar parfois joyeux... Et parfois pas.
Certains me manquent vraiment, et d'autres vraiment pas.

Oui, à part toi (je te compte quand même ! ), ils ont disparu. 
Ils étaient devenus trop envahissants pour le Bar... Ou le Bar est devenu trop sage pour eux.

De ce que j'ai pu constater (je ne suis arrivé qu'en 2005), les piliers se limitaient à un nombre de posteurs se situant plus ou moins entre 5 et 10 selon les périodes. Peut-être 15 grand max à leur apogée... Et encore.
Et pratiquement toute l'attention tournait autour d'eux. Certains avaient vraiment du talent, d'autres avaient surtout des grandes bouches,  je crois...

Il n'y a effectivement plus de petit groupe de superstars du Bar attirant toute la lumière sur eux et laissant les autres dans l'ombre.

De ce point de vue, leur absence permet aux survivants du Bar d'exister, chacun à sa façon, et ce n'est peut-être pas plus mal comme ça, si c'est un peu comme ça que tu vois les choses.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Août 2022)




----------



## nicomarcos (30 Août 2022)

Bon on va moins rigoler lundi : manque de bus scolaires, manque de profs, etc...
En attendant la question existentielle du jour est :
Polémique autour du barbecue : Sandrine Rousseau soutenue par Bayou quand Roussel ne veut pas parler du « sexe des escalopes » ​Amusez vous, on va moins rire lundi 

Et pour en rajouter une couche : il-y-a-une-approche-genree-des-comportements-alimentaires-julien-bayou-soutient-les-propos-de-sandrine-rousseau-sur-le-barbecue-790290


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Septembre 2022)

Je vais vous raconter une histoire qui relève de la métaphysique.
D'abord, il faut que je dise que la métaphysique et moi, ça fait deux...

Début juillet, j'entreprends un grand nettoyage d'un coin de ma maison que je ne nettoie pas souvent.
Je déplace des choses et retrouve une grande carte marine à fort grammage en rouleau qui s'appelle "Route du rhum".
Sur cette carte achetée en 2002, se trouvent les points que j'ai reporté de quelqu'un qui fait la Route du rhum sur un bateau que j'ai aidé à préparer.
Je fini le ménage et replace la carte à l'endroit où je l'ai retrouvée.

Cet été, je suis allé à l'île de Groix.
Dans la rue montante de Port Tudy se trouve l'atelier de l'artiste Catherine Roulas qui, entre autres œuvres, peint sur des cartes marine.
Devant la qualité des ses peintures, je lui parle de ma carte de la Route du rhum et lui promet de lui envoyer pour qu'elle peigne dessus en conservant le tracé au crayon de la course du gars que je connaissais et qui est décédé depuis.
En plus cette année a lieu la Route du rhum 12e édition.

De retour chez moi, je me souviens de ma promesse et attrape la carte là où je l'ai laissée.
Je la déroule, et là, qu'elle n'est pas ma surprise, la carte Route du rhum qui représente tout l'Atlantique nord, de la France à la Guadeloupe est devenue...
Une carte de la Manche, côtes nord de la France et côtes sud de l'Angleterre.
Ça fait 10 jour que je cherche partout mais ne trouve rien.

Le gars est décédé, je promets la carte, elle se transforme...

Si ça c'est pas métaphysique !


----------



## patlek (1 Septembre 2022)

T' as juste fait un oubli dans ton histoire.

"Début juillet, après un repas bien arrosé, j'entreprends un grand nettoyage d'un coin de ma maison que je ne nettoie pas souvent.


----------



## boninmi (1 Septembre 2022)

Ton copain ne voulait pas que tu donnes la carte. Il l'a récupérée.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Septembre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Il l'a récupérée


Depuis l'au-delà ?...


----------



## boninmi (1 Septembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Depuis l'au-delà ?...


Il n'y a pas d'au delà. Nous sommes dedans.
Demande à ton copain de te rendre la carte.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Septembre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Demande à ton copain de te rendre la carte


Tu peux me dire comment faire ?


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Septembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu peux me dire comment faire ?



Je pense qu'il faut demander conseil à un spécialiste des fantômes. Les fantômes qui aiment récupérer leurs cartes, en particulier.

Apparemment,  @boninmi semble maîtriser le sujet.


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Septembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je pense qu'il faut demander conseil à un spécialiste des fantômes. Les fantômes qui aiment récupérer leurs cartes, en particulier.







Mais faut pas les empêcher de venir


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Septembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 265685
> 
> Mais faut pas les empêcher de venir



L'idéal est en effet d'appeler de vrais professionnels.


----------



## boninmi (1 Septembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu peux me dire comment faire ?


Trouve un-e shaman-e.
Je ne sais pas si ça réussira, mais en tout cas, tu ne t'ennuieras pas.


----------



## flotow (1 Septembre 2022)

Range de nouveau ta maison !


----------



## loustic (1 Septembre 2022)

Toum'aï aura du mal à ranger sa maison abandonnée depuis 7 millions d'années !
À cette époque lointaine, dans la région du Tchad, il grimpait aux arbres affirment les scientifiques compétents. Le macgéen loustic est troublé par cette révélation : ces arbres seraient probablement disparus à cause d'un réchauffement climatique ancien non imputable au développement des voitures à moteur thermique, ni au chauffage au fioul, etc...


----------



## Gwen (1 Septembre 2022)

Moi, ce que je retiens de cette histoire, c'est qu'il y a du Rhum dedans. Donc, la bouteille, elle est pleine ou vide aujourd'hui ? Car cela pourrait expliquer pas mal de choses.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Toum'aï aura du mal à ranger sa maison abandonnée depuis 7 millions d'années !
> À cette époque lointaine, dans la région du Tchad, il grimpait aux arbres affirment les scientifiques compétents.


Et maintenant, il grimpe aux mâts ... En fait, rien de changé !


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Septembre 2022)

Bon, tout ça ne me rend pas ma carte...


----------



## ScapO (1 Septembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Depuis l'au-delà ?...


Le vin d'ici vaut mieux que l'eau de là


----------



## boninmi (1 Septembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bon, tout ça ne me rend pas ma carte...


Explication plus scientifique: tu avais pas deux cartes roulées l'une dans l'autre qui se seraient un peu collées ?


----------



## patlek (1 Septembre 2022)

Boah... c' était une carte toute simple, la carte de la route du rhum...

Départ: Le café du port..... étape 2 ... le bar de l' église... étape 3.... le café des sport.... étape 4... le bar de la plage....

24 étapes, à boucler en un temps record!!


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Septembre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Explication plus scientifique: tu avais pas deux cartes roulées l'une dans l'autre qui se seraient un peu collées ?


C'est ce que j'ai regardé 3 fois.
Et puis, cette carte de la Manche, je ne l'ai jamais eue !!!


----------



## Romuald (2 Septembre 2022)

A mon avis c'est M. P. qui t'a marabouté


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> A mon avis c'est M. P. qui t'a marabouté


M. P. pour macomaniac patlek ?

Combo de compet !


----------



## touba (2 Septembre 2022)

Tourne ta carte de la manche d'un quart de tour vers la gauche et tu l'auras ton atlantique nord.


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2022)

Il aurait été plus simple d’avoir perdu la carte de la Manche, tu peux toujours en trouver une sur une chemise. 

Alors que l’Atlantique, c’est pas facile.


----------



## patlek (2 Septembre 2022)

Ou fait la manche pour t'acheter une carte de l'Atlantique.


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2022)

L'été les gens sensés sont censés sortir sans manche
(puisqu'ils sont sans c )


----------



## flotow (2 Septembre 2022)

manhe manhe


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Septembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bon, tout ça ne me rend pas ma carte...


Si j'étais à ta place, je ferais intervenir Capitaine Gribouille et Ulysse ... Les chats sont (parfois) reconnus pour avoir des talents de mediums hors pair et être, en quelque sorte, la liaison entre le monde des vivants et l'au-delà ... Alors, emmène les à l'endroit où se trouvait la carte et analyse leurs réactions !   ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Septembre 2022)

En fait, je vis 24/24 et 7/7 avec mes poilus et j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de constater quelques phénomènes inexpliqués qui me laissent sceptiques ...

Pas plus tard que la semaine dernière ... Aux alentours de 23 H, assis dans mon fauteuil avec Lucky, je ressens d'un seul coup chez lui une certaine excitation qui se traduit par des miaulements aigus et une agitation dont je ne suis pas coutumier ... Et, quelques secondes après, on sonne avec insistance à ma porte ... Je ne me pose pas de questions et je me lève pour aller voir ce dont il s'agit ! Et je trouve mon Lucky devant la porte d'entrée, hérissé et feulant comme un beau diable en me regardant fixement un peu comme s'il essayait de m'empêcher d'aller ouvrir... Je ne l'avais jamais vu dans un état pareil ... Je n'ai donc pas ouvert en me disant que si c'était quelqu'un que je connaissais il téléphonerait ... Quelques secondes après, Lucky avait retrouvé son calme olympien !   

Alors, je ne sais pas comment interpréter cette situation sans tomber dans le piège d'une interprétation plus ou moins ésotérique ... 

Parfois aussi, alors qu'il fait très calme et que nous sommes seuls, il semble détecter "quelque chose" ... Immobile, calme, regard fixe et petits gloussements qui durent quelques minutes alors que, vraisemblablement, il n'y a rien de réel qui puisse susciter son comportement - et parfois, avec Pistache, ils sont deux à avoir le même comportement au même moment.

Et j'en passe ... Je laisse volontairement tomber les cas de télépathie fréquents car là, on tombe dans le domaine irrationnel de la suggestion mentale et de la coïncidence ...

Bref, et ce ne sont pas les possesseurs de poilus qui me démentiront quand j'affirme qu'ils sont mystérieux, déroutants et parfois étranges ... Mais c'est pour ça qu'on les aime tant ! 

Alors @Toum'aï ... ça ne coûte rien d'essayer et de mettre Gribouille et Ulysse sur le coup !


----------



## patlek (3 Septembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je n'ai donc pas ouvert en me disant que si c'était quelqu'un que je connaissais il téléphonerait ... Quelques secondes après, Lucky avait retrouvé son calme olympien !​









*
On a perdu Zebig, les chats ont pris son controle!*​


----------



## patlek (3 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pas plus tard que la semaine dernière ... Aux alentours de 23 H, assis dans mon fauteuil avec Lucky, je ressens d'un seul coup chez lui une certaine excitation qui se traduit par des miaulements aigus et une agitation dont je ne suis pas coutumier ... Et, quelques secondes après, on sonne avec insistance à ma porte ... Je ne me pose pas de questions et je me lève pour aller voir ce dont il s'agit ! Et je trouve mon Lucky devant la porte d'entrée, hérissé et feulant comme un beau diable en me regardant fixement un peu comme s'il essayait de m'empêcher d'aller ouvrir... Je ne l'avais jamais vu dans un état pareil ... Je n'ai donc pas ouvert en me disant que si c'était quelqu'un que je connaissais il téléphonerait ... Quelques secondes après, Lucky avait retrouvé son calme olympien !
> 
> Alors, je ne sais pas comment interpréter cette situation sans tomber dans le piège d'une interprétation plus ou moins ésotérique ...



Pas compliqué. Quelqu’un qui sonne à ta porte à 23 heures sans s’annoncer n’est certainement pas animé de bonnes intentions (le père Noël passe par la cheminé et c’est exclusivement dans la nuit du 24 au 25 décembre). Les animaux ont l’instinct très développé.

Tu dois te rappeler que malgré ta grande sociabilité, tu es une personne âgée isolée : c’est-à-dire une cible. N’ouvre plus ta porte passé 19 heures.

Le brave Lucky veille au grain. J’en parlerai à Bastet, il aura un bon point.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Septembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu dois te rappeler que malgré ta grande sociabilité, tu es une personne âgée isolée : c’est-à-dire une cible. N’ouvre plus ta porte passé 19 heures.


 ... C'est vrai que j'ai tendance à l'oublier et à nier la réalité des choses !...


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Septembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... C'est vrai que j'ai tendance à l'oublier et à nier la réalité des choses !...



Tu auras remarqué que l'expression "personne âgée" a été employée par une momie de l'Égypte Antique qui doit probablement dormir dans son sarcophage ; ça aide à relativiser !


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Septembre 2022)

Moi aussi je peux dire personne âgée...


----------



## Romuald (3 Septembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi aussi je peux dire personne âgée...


Pourquoi ? Parce que carte de l'Atlantique nord rime avec carte Senior ?


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Septembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Parce que carte de l'Atlantique nord rime avec carte Senior ?


Et parce que j'ai 7 000 000 d'années...
Et j'ai un coppens qui est mort y a pas longtemps


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu auras remarqué que l'expression "personne âgée" a été employée par une momie de l'Égypte Antique qui doit probablement dormir dans son sarcophage ; ça aide à relativiser !


Je ne suis pas une momie. Je suis le dieu Osiris, juge du Maât, et je ne suis pas isolé, loin de là. Révisez votre panthéon égyptien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Septembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ... Je suis le dieu Osiris, juge du Maât ...


Ce serait fabuleux si Osiris pouvait intercéder en ma faveur auprès de Bastet !   

Grâce à Gizmo qui m'a cédé officiellement une de ses vies, je suis déjà certain de me réincarner en poilu ! ouf !
Le problème est que je ne sais pas où je vais me retrouver et je n'ai pas envie de me réincarner ni dans le Jura, ni dans la région rouennaise !!! 

Pour le Jura, je n'aime pas les tables de jardin en teck et il y fait trop froid en hiver ... et pour Rouen, je vous laisse deviner ! 

L'idéal serait que je me réincarnasse dans mon patelin ... les croquettes sont bonnes et l'eau de thon bien fraîche !
En plus, j'y ai mes habitudes et je pourrais faire ch... ma voisine qui déteste les poilus ! 

Alors, merci d'avance, Osiris et ... patte d'amitié à Bastet !  ...


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> et pour Rouen, je vous laisse deviner !


Gné ?!


Moonwalker a dit:


> N’ouvre plus ta porte passé 19 heures.


Il y a des années, la sonnette retentit passée 22 heures. Arrivé au portail, je vois une jeune femme et un homme. Ce père et sa fille avaient une demande particulière. Recharger le fauteuil roulant.

Ils sont restés le temps de remettre du jus dans la pile. Non sans expliquer la difficulté de trouver une bonne âme. Même les portes de la caserne de gendarmerie étaient restés sourdes à leur appel à l’aide.

C’était avant le fleurissement des bornes de recharges pour les automobiles. Bornes bien incapable de venir en aide aux personnes en fauteuil ou même aux cyclistes ou « trotinettistes ». Mais bon… On ne peut pas penser à tout !


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Septembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ce serait fabuleux si Osiris pouvait intercéder en ma faveur auprès de Bastet !


On en reparle après la Coupe du Monde...


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Septembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je vais vous raconter une histoire qui relève de la métaphysique.
> D'abord, il faut que je dise que la métaphysique et moi, ça fait deux...
> 
> Début juillet, j'entreprends un grand nettoyage d'un coin de ma maison que je ne nettoie pas souvent.
> ...


Métaphysique, tu parles  !
Roi du bordel serait plus exact !

Tu cherches des cartes ?

Voilà de _vrais_ navigateurs : 20 MinutesGolden Globe Race : « C'est un retour vers le passé… » Ils partent pour un tour du monde en solo, sans escale ni GPSIl


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Septembre 2022)

Contact pour de l'aide métaphysique : /


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Septembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voilà de _vrais_ navigateurs


La seule vraie navigatrice que je connaisse ici, c'est Capitaine Gribouille !!!!   






©Toumaï

Notre héroïne !!!! ​


----------



## loustic (4 Septembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La seule vraie navigatrice que je connaisse ici, c'est Capitaine Gribouille !!!!
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 265865
> 
> ...


Et voici des vrais poilus voyageurs


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Septembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La seule vraie navigatrice que je connaisse ici, c'est Capitaine Gribouille !!!


Tu oublies qu'après ce malheureux plouf, notre capitaine est redevenue simple matelot...
Et que je te règle la grand' voile !


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2022)

Les chats sont-ils sujet au mal de mer ?!


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Septembre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Les chats sont-ils sujet au mal de mer ?!


Pas Gribouille en tout cas...


----------



## boninmi (5 Septembre 2022)

Je sors because je monte un meuble i k e a . Je vous recontacte dans quelques mois.


----------



## patlek (9 Septembre 2022)

Moi, qui essaye de pécho le modérateur qui retire mon post:


----------



## patlek (12 Septembre 2022)

*Décès de la Reine Elizabeth,*

Zebig est en deuil...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2022)

Vous êtes vous déjà tapé une truffe de berger malinois au "mauvais endroit" ??? 

Régulièrement, je tombe sur les deux policiers sympas de la brigade canine avec leur malinois à l'écolage !

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ce chien m'adore littéralement ... A chaque fois, il me saute dessus et se roule à terre en attendant des caresses ... Les policiers ayant l'habitude, ils le laissent faire ... Le seul inconvénient étant de devoir me débarrasser de la bave qu'il laisse partout après ses démonstrations d'amitié !  ... Mais bon ! Je l'aime bien aussi ! 

Ce matin, le parking devant chez moi était désert ... En sortant, je les aperçois et j'ai eu la mauvaise idée de gueuler : "Salut Twix !" ... et, ce qui devait arriver arriva ! ... Déchaîné, il s'est jeté sur moi en enfonçant malencontreusement sa truffe dans la partie la plus sensible de mon anatomie ... 

Pendant quelques secondes, je suis resté plié en deux sur le parking devant les regards hilares des 2 policiers ... avec une belle trace de truffe humide sur mon pantalon sur laquelle on distinguait parfaitement les 2 ronds de ses narines ... 

Mon voisin qui sortait de chez lui pour aller bosser était lui aussi plié en deux, mais de rire !!! 

Bref, on s'est tous bien marrés en commençant la journée, ce qui n'est pas courant dans la morne situation que nous vivons actuellement  !!!! 

Merci Twix ! 

ps : C'est la deuxième fois qu'il me fait ce coup là à quelques mois d'intervalle ... Je serais plus prudent la prochaine fois !


----------



## boninmi (13 Septembre 2022)

Déjà que, d'après toi, il ne reste plus grand chose, j'espère qu'il n'a pas bouffé le reste ...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Septembre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Déjà que, d'après toi, il ne reste plus grand chose, j'espère qu'il n'a pas bouffé le reste ...




"Bouffé", non, mais écrasé, c'est à craindre... 

Malgré tout, je prends la défense de Twix, parce que son geste partait d'une bonne intention !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Septembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ce matin, le parking devant chez moi était désert ... En sortant, je les aperçois et j'ai eu la mauvaise idée de gueuler : "Salut Twix !" ... et, ce qui devait arriver arriva ! ... Déchaîné, il s'est jeté sur moi en enfonçant malencontreusement sa truffe dans la partie la plus sensible de mon anatomie ...


Bonne nouvelle : pour la reconversion de Twix pas de souci : il fera un  excellent chien d'avalanche...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle : pour la reconversion de Twix pas de souci : il fera un  excellent chien d'avalanche...


 ... D'ailleurs, il n'a pas hésité un seul instant avant de se précipiter en zone sinistrée !!!! ...


----------



## patlek (14 Septembre 2022)

Dis toi dans ta tete que Twix a cru voir un (gros) os.


----------



## patxito (14 Septembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Dis toi dans ta tete que Twix a cru voir un (gros) os.


Ou une chipolata…


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Dis toi dans ta tete que Twix a cru voir un (gros) os.


b


----------



## patlek (14 Septembre 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Ou une chipolata…



Ou une petite barrette de 2 grammes....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2022)

... Bon ! C'est fini oui !!!! ...  ...  ... Bande de fennecs ! ...


----------



## Romuald (14 Septembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Bon ! C'est fini oui !!!! ...  ...  ... Bande de fennecs ! ...


T'inquiète, c'est seulement qu'ils sont jaloux.


----------



## patlek (14 Septembre 2022)

C' est pas de notre faute; c' est de la faute a Twix


----------



## patxito (14 Septembre 2022)

C'est pas de notre faute, on adore la chipolata...


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Septembre 2022)

Pour ton bichon...


----------



## patlek (14 Septembre 2022)

Truc mystérieux...









						Elizabeth II a écrit une mystérieuse lettre à ne pas ouvrir avant... 2085
					

Depuis 1985, une capsule temporelle, signée de la main de la reine, est enfermée dans l'un des bâtiments les plus emblématiques de Sydney, en Australie.




					actu.fr
				





J' ai envie de faire la meme chose!!!

Mon message aux macgéens du futur.




Bloc de spoiler: A ne découvrir qu' en 2095.



Impatient, hein!


----------



## patxito (14 Septembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour ton bichon...


Il t'en remercie, je lui en ferai la lecture !


----------



## Powerdom (17 Septembre 2022)

Ouh ça caille ce matin. J'ai fait une flambée ça fait du bien


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ouh ça caille ce matin. J'ai fait une flambée ça fait du bien


A part celle du coût de l'énergie, pas de flambée chez moi !   
Et pour ne pas me geler les c.... l'hiver prochain, j'ai déjà ressorti ma panoplie de Damart ptérodactyles (Hé ouais ... ce sont de vieux Damart !  ) !
Mais bon, comme disait mon grand-père : "Y'a toujours pire ailleurs !"


----------



## flotow (17 Septembre 2022)

Bien au chaud à l’Oktoberfest


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Septembre 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Bien au chaud à l’Oktoberfest


Sûr, avec ton Lederhose !


----------



## flotow (17 Septembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Sûr, avec ton Lederhose !


Ah non


----------



## flotow (17 Septembre 2022)

Trop de schlager tue le schlager …


----------



## Gwen (17 Septembre 2022)

Moi, j’ai modestement visité Dinan aujourd’hui.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Septembre 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, j’ai modestement visité Dinan aujourd’hui.



Ben raconte !!!...  

J'attends le récit de tes aventures avec impatience...


----------



## Romuald (17 Septembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ben raconte !!!...
> 
> J'attends le récit de tes aventures avec impatience...


Il a dit Nan !


----------



## flotow (17 Septembre 2022)

Toujours la debout sur un banc


----------



## aCLR (17 Septembre 2022)

_Debout sur un banc,
Au cœur de Dinan.
Debout sur un banc,
Mon cœur a dit nan !_


----------



## flotow (17 Septembre 2022)

Toujours toujours là !


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2022)

Des limites de l’intelligence artificielle…


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Septembre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Des limites de l’intelligence artificielle…
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 267143




Ben pourquoi pas ? 

Je suis plutôt du côté de l'IA sur ce coup-là.


----------



## Romuald (22 Septembre 2022)

Colissimo, tête de veau !
J'envoie un colis à mon gamin, je fais tout par internet, ils le piochent dans ma boite aux lettre, tout baigne, pas besoin de se déplacer.
Sauf que.
Le colis m'est retourné parce que l'adresse est mauvaise, alors que c'est l'appli qui l'a gérée de A à Z, livraison en relais colis. Mais elle est tellement bien gaulée (vous comprenez, monsieur, c'et une nouvelle offre) que ça a considéré que c'était l'adresse personnelle du fiston. Je ne savais pas qu'il avait plaqué les études pour tenir un troquet !

Et un malheur n'arrivant jamais seul, je viens de choper la merde qui nous pourrit la vie depuis deux ans. Mal de crâne et fièvre carabinée, j'espère qu'il va s'en tenir la.

VdM !


----------



## Gwen (22 Septembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Et un malheur n'arrivant jamais seul, je viens de choper la merde qui nous pourrit la vie depuis deux ans. Mal de crâne et fièvre carabinée, j'espère qu'il va s'en tenir la.


De mon côté, j'ai eu la quatrième dose de vaccin aujourd'hui. Je suis allé à la pharmacie et j'ai demandé comment cela se passait pour être de nouveau vacciné. Et la pharmacienne m'a dit qu'elle vaccinait ce jour et qu'elle entamait une dose, il fallait donc la finir. 

Donc tout va bien pour moi. ça change des galères que j'ai depuis le début de l'année


----------



## Powerdom (23 Septembre 2022)

J'ai été positif il y a deux semaines. Pour la première fois. 4-5 jours de nez bouché. Pour le moment vacciné 3X


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2022)

Colissimo, tête de veau, S1E02

Bien évidemment ayant ralé par téléphone après avoir tapé 1, puis 2, puis 0, puis (je saute les nombreuses étapes) répondu 'oui' à la question finalement posée 'voulez-vous être mis en relation avec un conseiller ?' lequel avait transmis ma réclamation au service concerné dans l'épisode un, je reçois ce jour un mail comme quoi je peux toujours courir pour un remboursement, la responsabilité de la poste n'étant pas démontrée.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Septembre 2022)

Comme quoi une bonne relation humaine à la poste...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2022)

... Tidju ! La vie des macgéens devient de plus en plus difficile sur la terrasse ! 

Encore une flopée de posts "innocents" supprimés dans les actualités amusantes suite à la photo postée par Titi qui faisait référence à des bases d'éoliennes offshore, sujet d'actualité s'il en est en ces temps de crise énergétique !

Pour le côté "amusant", il y avait les quelques commentaires qui suivaient ... ... bien innocents également ! 

Et tchac ! Le couperet est tombé avec la mention : "C'est pas le jeu de mille francs ici ..." 

Mais tout ça, c'est de votre faute, amis techniciens macgéens ! Je vous l'avait bien dit : "Surtout ne l'aidez pas trop vite à réparer son iMac !" 

Le temps qu'il galère, c'est du temps de gagné pour nous !!!!!! ... et c'est tout bénef !!!! 

Ce post s'auto-détruira dans les xxx minutes selon la disponibilté du modérateur et de son matos ! Arfffff !


----------



## patlek (23 Septembre 2022)

​


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ce post s'auto-détruira dans les xxx minutes selon la disponibilté du modérateur et de son matos ! Arfffff !​



Pareil.​


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2022)

Cher requin vous êtes à côté de la plaque, je suis gendarme de portfolio, pas du bar et donc du fil des actus amusantes.

Sinon, colissimo tête de veau, S1E03.

Môssieu colissimo s'auto-innocentant sans tenir compte des arguments exposés dans ma réclamation téléphonique, je les lui reitérai par écrit et retour de mail. Le sien (de retour) ne se fit pas attendre car automatique avec la mention 'merci de ne pas répondre' : allez vous faire voir, pour nous le dossier est clos.


----------



## boninmi (23 Septembre 2022)

Tape au responsable du dessus en disant que tu vas écrire au Canard Enchainé.


----------



## Romuald (24 Septembre 2022)

Pour l'instant c'est une insomnie que je me tape. J'en profite pour vous livrer le pilote du spin-off de ma série 'colissimo, tête de veau', à savoir 'colissimo, avis client, c'est du flan'
Parce que bien sur, comme maintenant on ne peut plus rien faire sans qu'on vous demande votre ressenti, que ce soit acheter un rouleau de PQ ou se plaindre des conséquences d'une appli écrite avec les pieds, j'ai eu droit à un mail 'vous avez contacté le service client de la poste, votre avis est important, gnagnagna'. D'habitude c'est direct poubelle, mais la, trop content de leur coller un zéro, j'ai répondu. Donc noté zéro, et comme, miracle, il y avait un espace d'écriture libre, j'en ai profité pour leur dire ma façon de penser.
Bien qu'ayant laissé mon mail en guise de signature je doute d'avoir une réponse, donc cette série risque de s'arrêter au niveau du pilote.


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2022)

C’est ça que j’ai aussi ?! 

Des insomnies !?


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2022)

J’ai hâte de voir la scène sur la note du papier toilette ! Vraiment !  
Voir le curseur d’une dalle plein cadre cliquer une étoile ou hésiter entre deux – mon cœur balance – ça vaut son pesant d’or !


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Septembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour l'instant c'est une insomnie que je me tape. J'en profite pour vous livrer le pilote du spin-off de ma série 'colissimo, tête de veau', à savoir 'colissimo, avis client, c'est du flan'
> Parce que bien sur, comme maintenant on ne peut plus rien faire sans qu'on vous demande votre ressenti, que ce soit acheter un rouleau de PQ ou se plaindre des conséquences d'une appli écrite avec les pieds, j'ai eu droit à un mail 'vous avez contacté le service client de la poste, votre avis est important, gnagnagna'. D'habitude c'est direct poubelle, mais la, trop content de leur coller un zéro, j'ai répondu. Donc noté zéro, et comme, miracle, il y avait un espace d'écriture libre, j'en ai profité pour leur dire ma façon de penser.
> Bien qu'ayant laissé mon mail en guise de signature je doute d'avoir une réponse, donc cette série risque de s'arrêter au niveau du pilote.




J'espère pour toi que tu as envoyé ton message en confirmant ton adresse email à la vraie Poste...
Parce que s'il s'agissait d'habiles spammers ayant imité la Poste mieux que leurs collègues, ton spin-off ne devrait pas s'arrêter au pilote, à mon avis... 

Je dis ça parce que des faux messages de la Poste, j'en reçois des paquets...
Mon filtre anti-spam les bloque pour la plupart, mais pas tous...
Et certains sont clairement plus convaincants que d'autres...

Mais c'était peut-être la vraie Poste.
Peut-être as-tu bien vérifié l'adresse de l'expéditeur, comme je le fais généralement. 
Sauf les rares fois où je me fais avoir. 


Bonne chance avec la Poste (vraie ou pas).

Et surtout bon rétablissement.


----------



## Romuald (24 Septembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'espère pour toi que tu as envoyé ton message en confirmant ton adresse email à la vraie Poste...


Je pense, parce qu'une fois noté zéro, j'ai été redirigé de mail sur le ouèbe où j'ai eu à remplir une notation détaillée sur 3 pages, ce qui m'a d'ailleurs permis de dédouaner le pauvre marocain que j'ai eu au bout du fil et qui, lui, a été parfait. Si ç'avait été un spammeur et pas laPoste il se serait donné beaucoup de mal pour récupérer une adresse mail que rien ne m'obligeait à donner, et qu'en plus il avait déjà 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Mais passons à 'colissimo, tête de veau', S1E04

Or donc, la réponse automatique précédente me suggérant de poursuivre via le site 'colissimo (contacts)', je m'y rends, clique sur le bouton 'je suis l'expéditeur' et... rien. Firefox, safari, brave, toujours rien. Je commence à me dire qu'ils ont codé leur site uniquement pour IE9 quand miracle, avec opera apparait (notez l'allitération !) un champ demandant le numéro de colis agrémenté d'un bouton 'continuer'. Je continue donc, remplis tous les champs dont ils connaissent déjà la valeur puisqu'ils ont le numéro de colis, mais bon, arrive au bout où j'explique le pourquoi du comment je persiste à réclamer, clique sur 'valider' et la, bandeau rouge : 'veuillez confirmer que vous n'êtes pas un robot'. Je veux bien, mais il est où le ReCaptcha, fesse d'huitre ?. je passe sur les jurons et les diverses tentatives, finalement c'est une fois revenu sous firefox, après avoir désactivé mes plugins antipub et anti trackers, plus passé la sécu au minimum via les préfs que j'ai eu le champ 'numéro de colis' qui m'a permis de continuer avec, aller au bout et voir le magnifique ReCatcha en question, un champ 'je ne suis pas un robot' dans lequel il suffit de cliquer  

J'en viendrais presque à me demander si au contraire ce ne serait pas très subtilement codé pour décourager les réclamations, vu le temps et l'énérgie que ça m'a pris !


----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> J'en viendrais presque à me demander si au contraire ce ne serait pas très subtilement codé pour décourager les réclamations, vu le temps et l'énérgie que ça m'a pris !


Complotiste !?


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2022)

Je veux pas dire… Mais !?



Human-Fly a dit:


> je n'apprécie guère certaines petites villes ou certains villages, où tout le monde regarder tout le monde et s'intéresser à la vie des autres, en commentant les moindres faits et gestes des uns et des autres...



Si mon mot du jour – sujet donc cette citation est extirpée jusqu’ici – était forum et que d’un coup de clavier magique il shuntait villes et villages. On se retrouverait face au miroir de nos activités virtuelles.

Entre le sujet de ceux qui se poilent du malheur des autres et les messages éparpillés de nos vieux habitués, on est servi !? Hi hi

Parce qu’au fond, invisible ou pas, la notion de petit groupe d’individus s’épiant mutuellement est ancrée dans notre cortex primaire.


----------



## loustic (26 Septembre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> ...
> Parce qu’au fond, invisible ou pas, la notion de petit groupe d’individus s’épiant mutuellement est ancrée dans notre cortex primaire.


Petit groupe d'individus comme celui des modératificationneurs ?


----------



## Romuald (30 Septembre 2022)

'colissimo, tête de veau', S1E05

Comme prévu, la réponse de colissimo fut de nouveau négative, n'en ayant rien à cirer et donc n'ayant pas lu mes explications. Je suivis alors le conseil de @Toumaï et me rendis à la poste pour y expliquer mon cas de vive voix, une course à faire me menant à proximité. La préposée comprit bien mon problème, constata que l'adresse était complète et fit donc appel à sa supérieure. Laquelle me proposa de réexpédier gratuitement le paquet, mais cette fois en précisant bien 'relais colis' sur l'étiquette, tout en me conseillant de téléphoner au gamin pour lui dire de passer au troquet préciser qu'il va recevoir un colis, histoire d'être sur. On rêve, non ? Non car voici le plus beau : il paraitrait que certains relais colis refusent sous un prétexte ou un autre les colissimo des particuliers (mais pas des pros), car contrairement à UPS, chronopost ou autres, il ne touchent rien dessus.


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2022)

'colissimo, tête de veau', S1E06

Je vais finir par croire que la postière avait raison en ce qui concerne les colis refusés par les (soit-disant) relais colis : le mien m'est de nouveau retourné, cette fois avec pour explication ‘refus pour cause de non-commande’. C'est donc bien le troquet qui n'en veut pas. Mais du coup je fais comment ?


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais du coup je fais comment ?


Il n'a pas une adresse ton fils ? Avec des voisins ?  
Combien de fois j'ai pris les colis de mes voisins et inversement... 
À Marwest, on est encore civilisé !


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il n'a pas une adresse ton fils ? Avec des voisins ?


Il vient d'emménager, et au bout de quinze jours de cours c'est tout juste s'il ose parler avec les étudiants de son école. Alors avec des voisins qu'il doit croiser tous les 36 du mois, tu rêves !


----------



## Powerdom (3 Octobre 2022)

Mais je ne comprends pas. Tu l'envoies bien dans un colis relais ? Si oui, ils sont bien payés pour ça. Fais remonter le problème.

*Les commerçants sont rémunérés au poids du colis à remettre au client, entre 15 centimes et un euro, pour Relais Colis*, et entre 30 centimes et un euro, pour Mondial Relay. Ils touchent aussi 15 centimes par colis envoyé.

*tu écris* : _il paraitrait que certains relais colis refusent sous un prétexte ou un autre les colissimo des particuliers (mais pas des pros), car contrairement à UPS, chronopost ou autres, il ne touchent rien dessus_

tu tiens ça de qui ?


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Il vient d'emménager, et au bout de quinze jours de cours c'est tout juste s'il ose parler avec les étudiants de son école. Alors avec des voisins qu'il doit croiser tous les 36 du mois, tu rêves !



Exige le retour de ton fils à la maison en paquet Colossimo, en recommandé, avec accusé de réception. 

Je ne vois plus que ça...


----------



## boninmi (3 Octobre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> *Les commerçants sont rémunérés au poids du colis à remettre au client, entre 15 centimes et un euro, pour Relais Colis*, et entre 30 centimes et un euro, pour Mondial Relay. Ils touchent aussi 15 centimes par colis envoyé.


Notre ami parle de Colissimo ... 
J'ai dit : écris au Canard. Donne juste le lien sur ce fil.


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> tu tiens ça de qui ?





Romuald a dit:


> Je vais finir par croire que la postière avait raison en ce qui concerne les colis refusés


----------



## Powerdom (3 Octobre 2022)

Ah oui. Colissimo. Pardon, c'est pour ça que je ne comprenais pas. Mais comme tu parles de tout en même temps tu m'as perdu. Mais si ils ne sont pas payés pour les Colissimo je ne vois pas pourquoi ils les prendraient. Ça me parait juste


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> je ne vois pas pourquoi ils les prendraient


Parce que c'est dans leur contrat ? sinon pourquoi sont-ils proposés sur le site de colissimo ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Octobre 2022)

Peux-tu lui envoyer dans une consigne de chez la poste, les pickup kekchose ? Je vois leurs consignes devant le bureaux de poste ou les commerces. Ça me paraît une solution plus efficace qu’un commerçant malhonnête.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Octobre 2022)

Je commence a me demander si j'ai pas fait une grosse boulette. J'ai commandé une chaudière à pellets qui doit être installée en décembre...


----------



## ScapO (4 Octobre 2022)

C'est pénurie sur les pellets ou devenus chers.


----------



## boninmi (4 Octobre 2022)

Un copain d'un de mes copains a eu le Nobel:









						Le Nobel de physique à un trio franco-austro-américain de pionniers du "quantique"
					

Le prix Nobel de physique a couronné mardi le Français Alain Aspect, l'Américain John Clauser et l'Autrichien Anton Zeilinger, trois pionniers des mécanismes révolutionnaires de la physique quantique.




					actu.orange.fr
				




Y a pas à dire, je suis une tronche !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Octobre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Un copain d'un de mes copains a eu le Nobel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne fais pas le modeste, je suis persuadé que tu fais partie des trois à l'avoir eu.
Alain Aspect, c'est un patronyme quasiment culiolien ; ça ne m'étonne pas que tu aies eu le Nobel.

Ne t'inquiète pas, ça reste entre nous, je ne le répéterai à personne. 

Et encore bravo.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Octobre 2022)

Donner un Nobel à un spécialiste en idées générales


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Octobre 2022)

Pour essayer de comprendre le quantique des quantiques...


----------



## boninmi (4 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ne fais pas le modeste, je suis persuadé que tu fais partie des trois à l'avoir eu.
> Alain Aspect, c'est un patronyme quasiment culiolien ; ça ne m'étonne pas que tu aies eu le Nobel.
> 
> Ne t'inquiète pas, ça reste entre nous, je ne le répéterai à personne.
> ...


Mais non, ce n'est pas moi ! Mais je l'ai vu à un anniversaire de mariage au printemps.


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2022)

La vie des macgéens s'améliore 
en pratiquant la culture physique antique 
au cours de randonnées dans la dèche !


----------



## boninmi (4 Octobre 2022)

loustic a dit:


> La vie des macgéens s'améliore
> en pratiquant la culture physique antique
> au cours de randonnées dans la dèche !


Ça ira encore mieux quand TheBig  aura fini sa pénitence.


----------



## ScapO (4 Octobre 2022)

Il s'est fait lourder ?


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Octobre 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> Il s'est fait lourder ?


Ses chats ont commencé à le bouffer. C'est la crise.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Octobre 2022)

@aCLR, tu ré-ouvres le fil ou pas ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Octobre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Ça ira encore mieux quand TheBig  aura fini sa pénitence.


Suis là !   ... Purée ! J'ai mal aux genoux !!!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Suis là !   ... Purée ! J'ai mal aux genoux !!!!!



Voilà qui fait plaisir !!!... 



Bloc de spoiler



Ce n'est pas ton mal aux genoux qui me fait plaisir, mais uniquement ton retour, hein !!!...


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Octobre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Mais non, ce n'est pas moi ! Mais je l'ai vu à un anniversaire de mariage au printemps.



J'avais juste essayé de faire un peu d'humour ! 



Bloc de spoiler



Mais n'en conclue pas que je doute de ton intelligence,  hein, parce ce n'est pas du tout ça !... 

Tes diplômes de prof de maths et de prof d'informatique, tu ne les as pas eus dans une pochette surprise...


----------



## aCLR (4 Octobre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> @aCLR, tu ré-ouvres le fil ou pas ?


Sorry buddy… Hier j’étais à Orly !


----------



## Powerdom (5 Octobre 2022)

C'est la saison du jus de pomme. J'ai pressé une partie des miennes. 
PS : c'est pas moi qui tourne (_enfin presque je tourne le film_)


----------



## peyret (5 Octobre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est la saison du jus de pomme. J'ai pressé une partie des miennes.
> PS : c'est pas moi qui tourne (_enfin presque je tourne le film_)


Salut,

çà me rappelle mon enfance, lorsque l'on allait chez le "dudu" avec mon père  presser les pommes de tout le quartier....   
à peu prés le même "panorama"....


----------



## patlek (5 Octobre 2022)

ça c' est un gros blender.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Octobre 2022)

peyret a dit:


> çà me rappelle mon enfance, lorsque l'on allait chez le "dudu" avec mon père presser les pommes de tout le quartier


Dans mon quartier, y avait pressage puis fermentation en tonneaux pendant plusieurs jours, ça puait... 
Quelques jours plus tard, passait le bouilleur et son alambic, ça sentait bon...


----------



## peyret (5 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Dans mon quartier, y avait pressage puis fermentation en tonneaux pendant plusieurs jours, ça puait...
> Quelques jours plus tard, passait le bouilleur et son alambic, ça sentait bon...


Ah oui la gnôle de prunes ...
Les tonneaux remplis de prunes qui "moussait" sans arrêt.....


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Octobre 2022)

Chez moi, c'était de la pomme => Calva.
La prune, c'était sur le port pour les dockers et les marins, j'ai eu l'occasion d'y goûter, un truc à te cramer le cerveau...


----------



## peyret (5 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Chez moi, c'était de la pomme => Calva.
> La prune, c'était sur le port pour les dockers et les marins, j'ai eu l'occasion d'y goûter, un truc à te cramer le cerveau...


Et petite anecdote :

un paysan un matin, passait rendre visite aux parents... et le père qui lui dit une petite "gnôle" ?
la paysan lui dit pas non....
et le père qui lui sert une moitié de bol ... qu'il avala comme si c'était de l'eau...
remarque : il n'avait déjà plus de cerveau à l'époque....


----------



## Romuald (5 Octobre 2022)

Chez mes grand-parents en bretagne c'était le cidre du fermier voisin qu'on allait chercher avec la 11 du tonton en faisant gaffe aux pandores parce que bien sur on l'achetait 'hors taxes'. Mais je n'ai jamais retrouvé dans les cidres dits traditionels ce petit arrière gout de fumier du à la paille censée étanchéïfier le pressoir


----------



## patlek (5 Octobre 2022)

Petite anecdocte...

On était chez un copain, a attendre son retour. on remarque une bouteille de Picon. On connaissait le "Picon bière" de nom, mais pas de gout. Donc c' était l' occasion de découvrir le gout du "Picon bière".
Quand le copain est revenu, et bien, on avait une forme un peu ronde... La boureille de Picon, c' était pas du Picon, c' était de la goutte!

La goutte, un produit naturel, sans additif!! et qui réchauffe quand il fait froid
et ça tue tous les microbes>


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Octobre 2022)

Pendant qu'on y est avec les anecdotes, j'ajoute la mienne ... 

Quand j'avais une quinzaine d'années, mes parents me demandaient de temps en temps de "garder" mon grand-père qui avait d'énormes difficultés à se déplacer !

Il adorait le Bols (genièvre) et il avait droit à 2 petits verres par jour et par sécurité, la bouteille était placée dans une armoire dont les portes étaient fermées ...

Un jour, j'arrive chez lui et je trouve ... le bouchon caractéristique de la bouteille de Bols sur le carrelage au pied de l'armoire en question, les portes étant fermées !  

Je lui dis : "Ho papy ! T'as été dans l'armoire, le bouchon est par terre ????" ... Et lui de me répondre : "Mais non ! J'étais assis dans mon fauteuil et d'un seul coup, j'ai entendu "plops" ... c'est sûrement le bouchon qui est tombé !" 

En souriant, je lui dis : "Mais papy, si l'armoire était fermée, le bouchon n'a pas pu tomber par terre !" 

C'est alors que j'ai vu un tel désarroi dans son regard que j'en ai été tout retourné ...  ... Ce jour-là, on a trinqué ensemble plus que de raison !!!!


----------



## baron (5 Octobre 2022)

Il est bien connu que les bouteilles de _pékèt_ font plops toutes seules…


----------



## boninmi (5 Octobre 2022)

La récolte du safran a commencé


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> C) Je pensais à une incinération avec dispersion de mes cendres par l'un de mes potes, si possible en plein dans la tronche de mon autre pote, si le vent le permet (façon The Big Lebowski ).


Je pensais avoir déjà raconté ici l'histoire suivante (vraie) :
Un acteur  français est pote avec un acteur américain qui l'invite à passer quelques jours chez lui à Washington.
Il vient le chercher à l'aéroport pour l'amener chez lui.
À un moment en roulant, il voit que le feu à 50m de la voiture est vert depuis un certain temps.
Le gars accélère mais le feu passe au rouge (aux states passer au rouge coûte trrrrèèèès cher).
Le mec pile sec et soudainement se met à sanglotter.
Ils repartent et arrivé à la maison, le français ne peut s'empêcher de demander à son pote pourquoi il a pleuré au feu rouge...
Il lui demande s'il a remarqué qu'à ce carrefour il y a une blanchisserie ?
Non dis l'autre, pourquoi ?
L'américain raconte que son père est décédé il y a quelques mois et que sa dernière volonté était qu'après incinération que ses cendres soient dispersées plus haut sur le Potomac à un endroit où il adorait aller pêcher.
Le gars y va avec son beau costume et au bord de l'eau ouvre l'urne pour mettre les cendres à l'eau.
À ce moment, une rafale de vent rabat sur lui les cendres de son père...
Ce costume il l'a déposé à la blanchisserie où il a freiné, c'est là qu'est désormais le souvenir de son père.
C'est pour ça qu'il préfère éviter de s'arrêter devant.


----------



## patlek (5 Octobre 2022)

RRRhhhhooooo....

Deux posts d' éffacés, par un mystérieux "modérateur"...

mmmmhhhh....

Le plus simple à terme, ce sera de me bannir.


----------



## patlek (6 Octobre 2022)

Tiens... les objets du délit....!!!

Objet1







Objet 2









						La carte blanche d'Alex Vizorek
					

Retrouvez les émissions en intégralité sur https://www.france.tv/france-2/telematin/replay-videos/?at_medium=custom2&at_campaign=800&at_custom1=description&a...




					www.youtube.com
				







MMMmmmmmmrrrrrr...

Trop horrible!!!
ça heurte la sencibilité fragile du modérateur.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Octobre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Tiens... les objets du délit....!!!


Mais Pat !!!! C'est horrible !   ... Comment tu as osé publier "ça" ?????  ...


----------



## Powerdom (6 Octobre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> La récolte du safran a commencé
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 267989


Tu aurais pu te forcer à nous faire une photo nette !


----------



## aCLR (6 Octobre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Tiens... les objets du délit....!!!



*L’objet 2* n’était pas publié sous cette forme dans les actus amusantes. Nous avions un container vidéo vide et sans lien !?

Pour *l’objet 1*, les mèmes et assimilés sont à éviter dans les actus croquées !?

Maintenant… Tu peux continuer de jouer les pleureuses tant que tu veux mon bichon mais… Respecte un minimum les consignes !


----------



## patlek (6 Octobre 2022)

L' objet 2 possédait un lien. La vidéo donnai un écran noir, parce que le propriétaire de la vidéo ne souhaite pas qu'elle soit visible ailleurs que sur youtube, et donc l' écran donnaitun lien à la vidéo sur youtube.

Objet1, je n' ai lu nulle part que "mèmes et assimilés sont à éviter. Actualités croqués, tu trouves mème des photos détournées dés la page 2. J'ai constaté la suppression toute fraiche de la couverture de Martine... sensible!


----------



## aCLR (6 Octobre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> J'ai constaté la suppression toute fraiche de la couverture de Martine


Ouais ! 


patlek a dit:


> sensible!


Arrête donc de jouer les pénibles. Il n’y a aucune sensibilité derrière cette suppression. C’est juste que le sujet des actus croquées, comme son titre l’indique, est là pour rassembler des dessins de presse et illustrations d’actualités, pas des détournements à la vas-y que je te pousse mémé dans les orties pour faire marrer les copains. Je l’ai déjà dis là bas et pour les bigleux dans ton genre, je le répète ici : je n’ouvre pas la terrasse pour me fader du FB et consort…
Maintenant, si tu veux du temps libre, dis-le !


----------



## aCLR (6 Octobre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> La récolte du safran a commencé



Le temps de la découverte pour ces deux fripouilles à la robe safran a commencé…








Hé hé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Octobre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> ... Le temps de la découverte pour ces deux fripouilles à la robe safran a commencé…


*Gizmo*_ : Psssstt les chatounets ! Juste pour vous rappeler que tout chaton un tant soit peu "fashion" se doit de posséder des santiags ... Comme Noël approche doucement, n'hésitez pas à faire ch.... votre humain tous les jours pour qu'il vous en offre !!! ... Mais soyez discrets ... je ne vous ai rien dit !  _


----------



## aCLR (8 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> santiags



— Je tends ma patte au Roi du montage photo pour une séance d’essayage


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Octobre 2022)

Joyeux Noël Tichaton !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Joyeux Noël Tichaton !​


 ...  ...


----------



## patlek (8 Octobre 2022)

Moi, je lui trouve un coté Brigitte bardot....


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Octobre 2022)

Pour les chatons, on dit des papattes...


----------



## boninmi (8 Octobre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Tu aurais pu te forcer à nous faire une photo nette !


Tiens, mon frangin en a fait une de nette (mais c'est en Bourgogne)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vous êtes vous déjà tapé une truffe de berger malinois au "mauvais endroit" ???
> 
> Régulièrement, je tombe sur les deux policiers sympas de la brigade canine avec leur malinois à l'écolage !
> 
> ...


 ... Hier, j'ai vu Twix pour la dernière fois ! ... 

Il a complètement raté son examen de post écolage et est considéré comme inapte en tant que chien de patrouille - il va réintégrer le chenil de la police en attendant une possible réaffectation ! 

Raisons invoquées : manque d'obéissance et est susceptible de mettre en danger ses maîtres chiens par manque de réactions adéquates ! 

A vrai dire, cela ne m'étonne pas ... un malinois sympa et gentil ça ne court pas les rues ... 

Bref ! Au cas où il serait réintégré à la vie civile, je suis sur les rangs pour m'en occuper ! A condition que mes poilus soient d'accord, bien entendu ! 

Mais bon ... les deux policiers en question sont aussi sur les rangs pour l'adopter au cas où ! ...


----------



## aCLR (8 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour les chatons, on dit des papattes...


Tel quel, ça fait pub pour Lustucru !


----------



## aCLR (8 Octobre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> mais c'est en Bourgogne


Et tout le monde sait que le safran bourguignon est moins bon !  Alors que pour une fripouille à la robe safranée, la région ne compte guère. Qu’il soit montagne, bord de mer, citadin ou rural, l’habitat de l’animal est à coup sûr idéal à son développement…

Tout ça pour dire que je ne sais pas comment va se passer leur adoption maintenant qu’il faut un certif’ !?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Tout ça pour dire que je ne sais pas comment va se passer leur adoption maintenant qu’il faut un certif’ !?


C'est vrai que ça complique les choses !  

En Belgique, et depuis juillet 2022, si tu veux acheter ou adopter un animal de compagnie, tu dois être en possession d'un permis de détention délivré par l'administration communale de ton patelin certifiant que tu n'es pas repris sur le registre des personnes ayant été signalées pour des faits de maltraitance envers les animaux.

Le vendeur ou le cédant en cas d'adoption est dans l'obligation de l'exiger *au préalable*.

En outre, et c'est spécialement valable pour les chats et chatons, l'animal doit être obligatoirement vacciné, pucé et stérilisé *avant* tout achat ou adoption.

Je suppose que c'est à peu près la même chose en France ...

Le législateur a voulu éviter entre autres les adoptions "coups de coeur" dans les refuges et accentuer la lutte contre la prolifération des chats errants.

L'effet pervers étant que les adoptions, rendues plus difficiles par ces formalités, sont en chute libre et que les refuges croulent sous le nombre de leurs petits pensionnaires.

Et je peux te certifier que les abandons de chats et chatons dans la nature sont en constante augmentation ... Jamais vu autant de chats errants que durant les derniers mois ! ... Et ça me crève le coeur !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2022)

Purée ! Je suis mort !   

Reçu de mon fournisseur d'énergie en ce qui concerne mes provisions mensuelles ! 





​


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2022)

Je suis à 83 mensuel !   
Je me chauffe au bois


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je suis à 83 mensuel !
> Je me chauffe au bois


Je chauffe le rez de chaussée avec un seul convecteur au gaz - je n'ai pas le chauffage central et en plus, les étages ne sont pas chauffés + un chauffe eau au gaz également !

Je sais ! Y'a pire, mais pratiquement 1.000 € / mois ça devient de la grosse blague ...   ... D'autant plus que les prix de l'énergie chez nous ne sont pas (encore) plafonnés !

Hola ! J'ai des poilus à nourrir, moi !


----------



## aCLR (9 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Hola ! J'ai des poilus à nourrir, moi !



— Éh gamin ?!
— Oui M’sieur !?
— Si tu veux bouffer, faudra me passer sur le corps !?
— Bon… Je retourne téter ma mère !?






………


Blague à part, notre budget mensuel pour l’alimentation animale a vachement augmenté. L’arrivée des deux rouquemoutes n’y est pour rien ou presque. Les marques se goinfrent et surfent sur la tendance inflationniste. Et quand nos compagnons sont habitués à un goût, il n’est pas question de changer leurs rations…



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est vrai que ça complique les choses !



M’en parle pas… J’ai du mal à m’imaginer en demande du certificat auprès des adoptants. Déjà que je demande expressément à ce que les adoptants viennent avec une caisse de transport. Là il va falloir que je trouve une formulation pour qu’ils fournissent leur engagement – en deux exemplaires dûment remplis et paraphés !?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Blague à part, notre budget mensuel pour l’alimentation animale a vachement augmenté.


Ce qui me coûte le plus cher, c'est la nourriture pour les chats errants/abandonnés ... Je connais les endroits où ils squattent et j'y passe tous les jours ... une sorte d'échange nourriture contre affection et là, je suis pleinement gâté ! Ils me rendent au centuple les croquettes que je leur dépose !  

Alors, oui ! Parfois je me fais engueuler par de vieux grincheux à qui, je l'avoue, je réponds vertement ... et sans ménagement ! 

Mais, je suis rarement seul dans les squats ... Je vois régulièrement une dame âgée avec un sac bourré d'une dizaine de gamelles en plastic dans lesquelles elle dépose de la pâtée ... elle attend que tout soit mangé, ramasse ses gamelles et retourne chez elle !  ... une belle rencontre !

Alors, mon "budget chats" est le seul budget que je ne calcule jamais !


----------



## aCLR (9 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Alors, mon "budget chats" est le seul budget que je ne calcule jamais !


La bouffe en général, animaux et humains compris, je ne calcule pas non plus. Je constate l’augmentation. Je peste contre le prix d’un chou-fleur breton plus cher qu’un ananas réunionnais mais sans plus. Le second cerveau doit avoir son lot de réjouissances hé hé


----------



## papadben (9 Octobre 2022)

Ha le prix de la bouffe et du reste....
Je regarde le lapin bélier que j'ai ramassé dans la cour à Pâques il y a 2 ans...
Les chats voulaient le bouffer...
Le prédateur a changé...


----------



## boninmi (9 Octobre 2022)

papadben a dit:


> Ha le prix de la bouffe et du reste....
> Je regarde le lapin bélier que j'ai ramassé dans la cour à Pâques il y a 2 ans...
> Les chats voulaient le bouffer...
> Le prédateur a changé...


C'est le moment de se remettre à l'élevage des lapins ...


----------



## aCLR (9 Octobre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est le moment de se remettre à l'élevage des lapins ...


Et des cochons d’ici ou d’Inde !?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2022)

papadben a dit:


> Les chats voulaient le bouffer...
> Le prédateur a changé...


Procès d'intention !!!   
Je parierais que tu n'aimes pas les chats ...


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Octobre 2022)

Vous connaissez ce site qu'il ne faut pas prendre au sérieux ?


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Vous connaissez ce site qu'il ne faut pas prendre au sérieux ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 268291​




Grâce à toi, maintenant, oui !  
Heureusement qu'il ne faut pas prendre ça au sérieux... 
Pendant un instant, j'ai failli avoir peur...


----------



## Powerdom (10 Octobre 2022)

Pareil, je ne connaissais pas.

pourtant :


----------



## boninmi (10 Octobre 2022)




----------



## Powerdom (10 Octobre 2022)

ça y est ça passe sur Macgé et le site connait un regain d'affluence qui le plante !


----------



## Nephou (10 Octobre 2022)

Tiens, entre deux déménagement de meuble je me demandais « dans quel état j’erre ? » quand soudain ma malléole heurta l’angle vicieux (comme tout angle mobilier) d’une table basse. La douleur m’égara jusqu'à me reconnecter en ces lieux orange. Le décor a peu changé mais quelques têtes l’ont fort bien quand elles n’ont pas disparu.

Je vais peut-être errer ici un peu.


----------



## patxito (10 Octobre 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Octobre 2022)

Nephou a dit:


> Je vais peut-être errer ici un peu.


----------



## boninmi (10 Octobre 2022)

S'il vous plaît, vous pouvez cliquer sur "Pas d'accord" ?


----------



## patlek (10 Octobre 2022)

MMmhhhhhhh....

Marche bien cette machine!


----------



## boninmi (10 Octobre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> MMmhhhhhhh....
> 
> Marche bien cette machine!​


... mais avec des fôtes d'orthographe extrêmes.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Octobre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Pareil, je ne connaissais pas.
> 
> pourtant :
> Voir la pièce jointe 268293




Heureusement que @Toum'aï  avait bien précisé qu'il ne fallait pas prendre au sérieux ce truc !!!...


----------



## patlek (10 Octobre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> ... mais avec des fôtes d'orthographe extrêmes.



C' est pa moi... c la machine!


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2022)

'colissimo, tête de veau', S1E07

A la fin de l'épisode 06, la tête de veau m'annonçait que le colis m'était retourné. 10 jours après toujours rien, je retourne sur le site et la je lis sur la chronologie :

le colis est en cours de retour
La distribution à domicile est actuellement suspendue sur votre secteur. Votre colis va être acheminé vers votre point de retrait habituel.
Votre colis est disponible dans votre point de retrait pendant un délai de 15 jours. (depuis le 4 octobre, donc)

C'est lequel mon point de retrait habituel ? je n'ai jamais reçu de colissimo en point retrait, banane ! Ca t'arracherait la gueule de me donner son adresse ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Octobre 2022)

c'est incroyable ton histoire !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> 'colissimo, tête de veau', S1E07
> 
> A la fin de l'épisode 06, la tête de veau m'annonçait que le colis m'était retourné. 10 jours après toujours rien, je retourne sur le site et la je lis sur la chronologie :
> 
> ...




Je suppose, mais sans aucune certitude, que le point de retrait par défaut ( "habituel" ) est probablement le bureau de poste le plus proche se chez toi.
À vérifier, donc.


----------



## Powerdom (13 Octobre 2022)

Pour la petite histoire, j'ai eu une livraison cet été avec un véritable spécialiste.  Chez moi, ce n'est pas la place qui manque. En arrivant dans la cour il a écrasé et retourné un pot de fleur en métal avec sa roue avant





et en repartant il est parti avec la poubelle qui attendait son ramassage de la soirée.





J'ai aussitôt appelé DPD qui l'a renvoyé le lendemain, c'est tout juste si le gars a reconnu que c'était lui parce qu'il n'avait rien senti !!


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Octobre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> renvoyé le lendemain


Viré de son emploi ou chez toi pour s'excuser ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Octobre 2022)

Ah pardon je suis confuse. je me suis mal expliqué. renvoyé chez moi pour s'excuser, j'avais envoyé ces photos à son employeur


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2022)

'colissimo, tête de veau', S1E08

Et donc je suis passé dans les deux relais colis près de chez moi, la poste étant à 2km depuis qu'ils ont fermé l'annexe de mon quartier.
L'un me dit que non, il ne l'a pas, et qu'il est en cours de retour depuis le 3 (de fait il doit avoir sous les yeux la même barre de progression que je vois moi sur le site, la dernière étape étant 'livré à l'expéditeur' - sauf que non, voir S1E07.)
Quant à l'autre, il me dit que le colis est au relais enseigne (?) à Bordeaux depuis le 4 à 10h07. 

Allez-y comprendre quelque chose


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Octobre 2022)

Mais il est où ton fils, à Bordeaux ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais il est où ton fils, à Bordeaux ?




Mais personne n'en sait rien, c'est ce qui est affreux !!!...
Les paquets envoyés par Romuald tournent dans tous les sens, de points de retrait en points relais, en bureaux de postes qui n'existent plus...
Romuald ne sait plus où est son fils, lui même ignorant probablement où il se trouve, personne ne comprend plus rien à rien...
C'est un drame familial d'aujourd'hui, qui vaut aussi comme possible parabole de l'absurdité de nos sociétés post-modernes...
C'est abominable, je te dis !....


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais il est où ton fils, à Bordeaux ?


Dans un point relais.

Mais on ne lui a pas dit lequel...  

Ok, je sors...​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Octobre 2022)

Les gens sont "graves" quand même !   

Il y a quelques semaines les frontaliers belges allaient encombrer les stations françaises pour faire le plein à moindre coût et depuis quelques jours, c'est le contraire !

Ce matin, voulant abreuver mon Tepee de quelques Euros du précieux liquide dans ma station habituelle, j'ai fait face à une horde de frontaliers français (au moins une cinquantaine de bagnoles) prêts à payer beaucoup plus cher pour faire le plein en Belgique ! 

Le monde devient fou !!!


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2022)

'colissimo, tête de veau', S1E09

Du coup je retourne à la poste de chez moi pour leur demander où est mon colis. La préposée me reconnait, pianote son ordi, et la réponse tombe : le colis attend au bureau de poste de la barrière de Pessac à Bordeaux. Explication avancée : refusé par le point relais, ça déclenche automatiquement le retour à l'expéditeur. Mais comme en parallèle la distribution en boite aux lettres est provisoirement suspendue, une deuxième procédure s'enclenche qui fait stocker le colis au bureau de poste le plus proche de l'adresse du destinataire. D'où les messages abracadabrantesques relevés lors du S1E07.

Notre héros finira-t-il par récupérer son colis ? le suspens est insoutenable ! Réponse au prochain épisode, que j'espère être le 'season final'.


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Pessac à Bordeaux


Donc ton fils fait ses études à Bordeaux...


----------



## patlek (15 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Donc ton fils fait ses études à Bordeaux...




Mais tu suis pas...!!

Il tient un bistrot.


----------



## boninmi (15 Octobre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Mais tu suis pas...!!
> 
> Il tient un bistrot.


Les deux peut-être .


----------



## papadben (15 Octobre 2022)

Je me souviens d'un sale con de livreur qui a un jour balancé un colis sur ma terrasse! Résultat un cactus de 40 ans et presque 2 mètres cassé net! Pas de responsable puisque sous sous sous (voire plus) traité...


----------



## patlek (15 Octobre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Les deux peut-être .





Romuald a dit:


> Je ne savais pas qu'il avait plaqué les études pour tenir un troquet !








						De la vie des macgéens
					

Sûr, avec ton Lederhose !  Ah non :p




					forums.macg.co
				





A voir...


----------



## Romuald (16 Octobre 2022)

'colissimo, tête de veau', S1E10

Notre héros ne pourra pas récupérer son colis, le bureau de poste ayant la bonne idée d'ouvrir de 9h30 à 12h puis de 14h à 17h, donc pile pendant les heures de cours, et hier samedi notre héros était loin de Bordeaux.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Octobre 2022)

J'espère que c'est pas du pâté...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Octobre 2022)

Entendu ce matin à la radio :

_"Le jour ou tu es convaincu qu'il n'y a vraiment plus aucun espoir, pense au homard qui se trouvait dans l'aquarium de la salle à manger du Titanic" ...  _


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Entendu ce matin à la radio :
> 
> _"Le jour ou tu es convaincu qu'il n'y a vraiment plus aucun espoir, pense au homard qui se trouvait dans l'aquarium de la salle à manger du Titanic" ... _




Si ça se trouve, il a fait partie des survivants, ce homard !!!... 

(Bon, je ne dis pas non plus que j'en mettrais main au feu et encore moins ma tête à couper... )


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Octobre 2022)

J'en ai marre !   

Tous les jours, je reçois au minimum 5 mails m'annonçant qu'un colis que j'avais commandé ne peut être livré du fait d'un manque de renseignements complémentaires ou que j'ai gagné une bouse suite à un concours (!) ... Pas de pot pour eux, je ne commande jamais rien via internet ! Mais ça me gonfle de passer pour une grosse prune ! 

Je balance les mails dans "indésirables" quand ils n'y sont pas déjà et je bloque consciencieusement les expéditeurs qui ont tous une adresse en aol.com !

Petite question : serait-il possible de bloquer tous les mails en provenance de aol.com d'un seul coup ?

Ne voulant pas faire ch... dans les forums techniques, je pose la question ici en vous remerciant d'avance, libre au modérateur de le transférer dans une rubrique appropriée s'il le juge nécessaire !  ... 

ps : j'utilise mail v.16.0


----------



## peyret (18 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'en ai marre !
> 
> Tous les jours, je reçois au minimum 5 mails m'annonçant qu'un colis que j'avais commandé ne peut être livré du fait d'un manque de renseignements complémentaires ou que j'ai gagné une bouse suite à un concours (!) ... Pas de pot pour eux, je ne commande jamais rien via internet ! Mais ça me gonfle de passer pour une grosse prune !
> 
> ...


Salut,

..et l'aide de mail, c'est pas fait pour les poilus... ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'en ai marre !
> 
> Tous les jours, je reçois au minimum 5 mails m'annonçant qu'un colis que j'avais commandé ne peut être livré du fait d'un manque de renseignements complémentaires ou que j'ai gagné une bouse suite à un concours (!) ... Pas de pot pour eux, je ne commande jamais rien via internet ! Mais ça me gonfle de passer pour une grosse prune !



Bon, ça,  c'est une bonne nouvelle, c'est le colis de @Romuald qui arrive chez toi, ou alors son fils, ou son fils dans un colis, ou le tout à la fois. 




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je balance les mails dans "indésirables" quand ils n'y sont pas déjà et je bloque consciencieusement les expéditeurs qui ont tous une adresse en aol.com !
> 
> Petite question : serait-il possible de bloquer tous les mails en provenance de aol.com d'un seul coup ?



Je pense que oui, en théorie. 
Là, je ne suis pas chez moi et je poste depuis mon smartphone, sur lequel je n'ai pas ton adresse email (qui est sur mon Mac).
Donc, je ne sais plus quel est ton fournisseur d'accès, mais chez le mien, Orange, il y a moyen, en se connectant en webmail d'aller dans la messagerie et d'activer un filtre anti-spam et de le paramétrer.
Je pense que chez les autres un système équivalent doit exister.

Par ailleurs, dans Mail, sur ton Mac, tu peux aller dans "Règles", et créer une nouvelle regle qui serait :

"Si l'adresse de l'expéditeur contient "aol.com", classer le message dans "Courrier indésirable".
Là, je cite de mémoire, mais c'est un truc du style. 



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ne voulant pas faire ch... dans les forums techniques, je pose la question ici en vous remerciant d'avance, libre au modérateur de le transférer dans une rubrique appropriée s'il le juge nécessaire !  ...
> 
> ps : j'utilise mail v.16.0



Les modérateur décideront, en effet !


----------



## Romuald (18 Octobre 2022)

Un dessin valant mieux qu'un long discours, dans les préfs de mail tu te crées une règle spamdemurdre selon les critères suivants




Le fait de les signaler comme indésirables fait qu'ils disparaissent à la suppression sans encombrer la corbeille.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Un dessin valant mieux qu'un long discours, dans les préfs de mail tu te crées une règle spamdemurdre selon les critères suivants
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 268859​Le fait de les signaler comme indésirables fait qu'ils disparaissent à la suppression sans encombrer la corveille.



Il n'était pas bien, mon long discours?... 

Mais c'est vrai qu'avec ta capture d'écran, c'est encore mieux !


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bon, ça, c'est une bonne nouvelle, c'est le colis de @Romuald qui arrive chez toi, ou alors son fils, ou son fils dans un colis, ou le tout à la fois.


Mais oui il était bien mais surtout ceci qui a tout occulté le reste


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Octobre 2022)

Comme tous les ans à l'arrivée de l'automne, les mouches à fruit, à vinaigre, à vin, les drosophiles quoi, viennent nous emmerder à tourner autour de la corbeille à fruits ou à se noyer dans nos verres de vin. 
Ma compagne que ces moukettes irritent a décidé d'utiliser les grands moyens et a acheté un piège sensé les attirer. 
Malheureusement, ce piège n'a pas l'air très efficace... 
La drosophile étant la mouche la plus utilisée par la science pour tout un tas d'expérience scientifique, je tiens à apporter ma pierre à la Recherche.  
La drosophile sait lire ! 




​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Un dessin valant mieux qu'un long discours, dans les préfs de mail tu te crées une règle spamdemurdre selon les critères suivants
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 268859​Le fait de les signaler comme indésirables fait qu'ils disparaissent à la suppression sans encombrer la corveille.


Merci !


----------



## Powerdom (19 Octobre 2022)

Chez nous ce ne sont pas les mouches les plus envahissantes mais les coccinelles. Celles importées en France par l'INRA et qui s'avère assez catastrophique !
Des centaines parfois sur le mur de la maison.


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2022)

La Bête à Bon Dieu !?


----------



## papadben (21 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Comme tous les ans à l'arrivée de l'automne, les mouches à fruit, à vinaigre, à vin, les drosophiles quoi, viennent nous emmerder à tourner autour de la corbeille à fruits ou à se noyer dans nos verres de vin.
> Ma compagne que ces moukettes irritent a décidé d'utiliser les grands moyens et a acheté un piège sensé les attirer.
> Malheureusement, ce piège n'a pas l'air très efficace...
> La drosophile étant la mouche la plus utilisée par la science pour tout un tas d'expérience scientifique, je tiens à apporter ma pierre à la Recherche.
> ...


J'ai essayé la même méthode avec le lapin, lui n'en a rien à secouer.
De toute façon, c'est un voleur, alcoolique , snifeur de colle et un obsédé au sale caractère...


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Octobre 2022)

papadben a dit:


> J'ai essayé la même méthode avec le lapin, lui n'en a rien à secouer.
> De toute façon, c'est un voleur, alcoolique , snifeur de colle et un obsédé au sale caractère...



Et je crois qu'il est connu, ce lapin... Non?...


----------



## Powerdom (25 Octobre 2022)

Alors lesquels parmi vous ont pu admirer l'éclipse de ce midi ? Elle était très belle, par chance aucun nuage dans le ciel des Vosges


----------



## Romuald (25 Octobre 2022)

'colissimo tête de veau', Season final

Ce matin le colis était de retour dans ma boîte aux lettres.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> 'colissimo tête de veau', Season final
> 
> Ce matin le colis était de retour dans ma boîte aux lettres.


J’ai un peu perdu le fil… c’est bien ou c’est pas bien ?


----------



## Romuald (25 Octobre 2022)

Bien parce qu'après toutes ces péripéties il n'est pas perdu
Pas bien parce que le but n'était pas qu'il fasse deux fois l'aller-retour dans ma boite aux lettres


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Octobre 2022)

Dis-nous, c'est pas un fromage, hein ?


----------



## Romuald (25 Octobre 2022)

Va savoir...


----------



## Powerdom (2 Novembre 2022)

On peut dire ce qu'on veut de l'Apple TV, mais la précision de la météo c'est quand même diabolique !


----------



## Romuald (2 Novembre 2022)

La précision, peut-être, mais l'exactitude ?


----------



## aCLR (2 Novembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> mais l'exactitude


De la conversion fahrenheit celsius c’est sûr !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Novembre 2022)

Dans ma commune, un règlement de police interdit de nourrir les chats errants sous peine d'amende, sauf si vous disposez d'une carte officielle de "nourrissage" (sic) délivrée par l'administration communale.

Pour obtenir cette carte de "nourrissage" (re-sic), et en plus de toutes vos coordonnées personnelles, il faut mentionner un lieu - un seul lieu - où vous exercez votre activité de "nourrisseur" et pour lequel vous devenez responsable de l'entretien et de la propreté des lieux.

Sans devenir complotiste, cela permettrait à la commune d'établir un cadastre des lieux de nourrissage, de les surveiller et ... ... d'organiser périodiquement des razzias dans le but d'enlever les malheureux matous pour les parquer je ne sais où ... dans le meilleur des cas ! 

Alors, avec quelques personnes du quartier, on a revêtu nos capes de "super-rebelles" -  - en continuant à les nourrir dans nos entrées de maisons ou sur nos seuils de porte ou sur nos terrasses sur lesquels l'administration communale, la police, ou les voisins grincheux ne disposent d'aucun droit.

Et tout ceci, grâce aux conseils avisés de la brigade canine, ardente défenderesse de nos petits poilus ! 

C'était la minute "chats" du forum !


----------



## papadben (5 Novembre 2022)

J'ai tant tué d'animaux que maintenant même une araignée est relâchée dans la nature... Je fais même sortir les mouches plutôt que les "flytoxer"!
Seules les limaces qui envahissent ma terrasse font encore l'objet de mes foudres, celles qui vivent ailleurs sont sauves.
(P.S. je ne tuais que les animaux à manger ou ceux qui voulaient manger ma nourriture qu'elle soit carnée ou végétale si les manoeuvres d'effarouchement s'avéraient inefficaces )
Curieusement, je n'abattais pas les hérons qui volaient mes poissons, il y a en eux une sorte de grâce qui leur a accordé la mienne. Allez comprendre


----------



## Powerdom (5 Novembre 2022)

Le week-end dernier, nous avons bien travaillé !


----------



## baron (6 Novembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Le week-end dernier, nous avons bien travaillé !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 270127


Bravo !

Chacun son pays… Chez nous, le week-end dernier, c'étaient compote de pommes, gelée de coings et pâtes de coings.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Novembre 2022)

Aujourd'hui en Belgique ... grève générale !
Les syndicats ont bien choisi leur jour pour ne pas emmerder le gouvernement étant donné que la moitié des représentant sont en train de se dorer la pilule en Egypte à la COP 27 !   
Il n'y a que les "petits" qui se feront ch.... !


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il n'y a que les "petits" qui se feront ch.... !


Bienvenue au club !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2022)

Hier ... 11 novembre !

Chaque année, à cette date, je me rappelle du temps ou j'étais mioche et ou je devais me rendre à l'école le matin pour défiler en rangs devant le monument aux morts cerné par une bande de vieux avec leurs drapeaux et décorations ... J'y comprenais rien !

Ce dont je me souviens très bien, c'est qu'à chaque fois on se les caillaient sec avec nos courtes culottes et nos têtes nues (porter un bonnet eut été un outrage !) ... car, avec le changement climatique, on a peine à penser qu'en 1955 il gelait et le brouillard nous collait à la peau pendant les discours patriotiques interminables ! Et rester immobiles pendant 2 heures dans le froid, c'était pas top !

D'ailleurs, le lendemain, on en profitait tous pour dire qu'on était malades, du moins ceux qui ne l'étaient pas réellement !

Maintenant, le problème est réglé ... Et c'est tant mieux ! Plus de jeunes et, bien entendu, plus de vieux non plus à part quelques irréductibles qui peinent à rester debout plus de 5 minutes devant un monument en décrépitude ... comme eux !

Je me souviens très bien de cette période, car, les quelques jours qui précédaient le 11 novembre, mes grand-pères m'abreuvaient de récits guerriers qui me faisaient peur et m'empêchaient de dormir, tout en essayant de m'inculquer une haine farouche des allemands alors que moi, dans ma naïveté toute naturelle, je ne rêvais que de jouer avec mon meccano et mes dinky toys ! ... J'adorais mes papys, mais qu'est ce qu'ils ont pu me faire chier pendant des années !

En fait, j'aurais préféré entendre parler d'amour, de partage et de pardon ... parce que, 65 ans après, et chaque 11 novembre, ce léger traumatisme me revient et j'en éprouve encore un léger frisson ...


----------



## papadben (12 Novembre 2022)

Dis donc? Tu n'idéalises pas un peu tes souvenirs???
Parce qu'à 10-11 ans (âge où on quitte l'école pour entrer au collège) vouloir entendre parler d'amour, de partage et de pardon...
Bon, je ne t'en veux pas, j'aime bien te lire.


----------



## boninmi (12 Novembre 2022)

papadben a dit:


> Dis donc? Tu n'idéalises pas un peu tes souvenirs???
> Parce qu'à 10-11 ans (âge où on quitte l'école pour entrer au collège) vouloir entendre parler d'amour, de partage et de pardon...
> Bon, je ne t'en veux pas, j'aime bien te lire.


Il n'y a pas d'âge pour les braves.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Novembre 2022)

papadben a dit:


> Dis donc? Tu n'idéalises pas un peu tes souvenirs???
> Parce qu'à 10-11 ans (âge où on quitte l'école pour entrer au collège) vouloir entendre parler d'amour, de partage et de pardon...
> Bon, je ne t'en veux pas, j'aime bien te lire.



Vouloir entendre parler d'amour, de partage et de pardon à 10 ou 11 ans, c'est parfaitement possible. 
Et moi aussi, j'aime bien lire @thebiglebowsky, évidemment.


----------



## papadben (12 Novembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Vouloir entendre parler d'amour, de partage et de pardon à 10 ou 11 ans, c'est parfaitement possible.
> Et moi aussi, j'aime bien lire @thebiglebowsky, évidemment.


Chez les curés,  certainement...
N'ayez pas l'esprit mal tourné : dieu est Amour, Pardonne et Martin a partagé son manteau, sans compter le Fiston qui partage corps et sang avec ses fidèles...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2022)

papadben a dit:


> Chez les curés,  certainement...
> N'ayez pas l'esprit mal tourné : dieu est Amour, Pardonne et Martin a partagé son manteau, sans compter le Fiston qui partage corps et sang avec ses fidèles...


Je te sens un peu énervé et narquois sur ce coup-là ! ...  
Allez ! Respire un bon coup ! ...


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez ! Respire un bon coup !


Y a une expression chez moi : pète un coup, t'es tout pâle !


----------



## patlek (12 Novembre 2022)

papadben a dit:


> Parce qu'à 10-11 ans (âge où on quitte l'école pour entrer au collège) vouloir entendre parler d'amour, de partage et de pardon...



C' était un hippie, cheveux long, chemise à fleurs...


----------



## patlek (12 Novembre 2022)

papadben a dit:


> sans compter le Fiston qui partage corps et sang avec ses fidèles...



Et du sang a 12°5 !! (heureusement, il conduit pas.)


----------



## Romuald (12 Novembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> C' était un hippie, cheveux long, chemise à fleurs...


hippie c'était amour et partage de joints, pas amour partage et pardon


----------



## boninmi (12 Novembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> hippie c'était amour et partage de joints, pas amour partage et pardon


et partage des nanas (et lycée de versailles)


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Novembre 2022)

Vous en connaissez des garages de réparation automobile où en arrivant à 8 heures du mat. pour une révision, vous dites à la réception : "maintenant, il faut que j'appelle mon voisin pour qu'il vienne me chercher", et qu'on vous répond : "mais on peut vous raccompagner chez vous"...
Vous en connaissez ?
Et puis ce soir, c'est ce voisin qui m'emmènera rechercher ma voiture.
Solidarité pas morte à MarWest !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Vous en connaissez ?
> Solidarité pas morte à MarWest !


Chez nous, et particulièrement dans mon patelin, c'est habituel ... autant avec le voisinage qu'avec les garages ou les commerces !


----------



## patxito (16 Novembre 2022)

Dans mon "patelin" d'un million d'habitants, Avis a installé un stand chez mon concessionnaire (dont la réception ressemble à un hall d'aéroport) où tu peux louer un véhicule de remplacement. Le marché est roi...


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Novembre 2022)

Appel à tous, Appel à tous, Appel à tous...

 Ceci est un appel à la mémoire ou à la culture de chacun !
Je cherche une référence, un film ou un livre.
Ça se passe dans les années fin 70 ou 80 aux states au début de l'informatique.
Un mec est comptable dans une très grosse boîte avec beaucoup d'employés. C'est lui qui est chargé d'établir les bulletins de salaire et faire les virements.
Seulement, il trouve le moyen de prélever 1 cent à chacun et vire tout sur un compte à lui se faisant un petit pactole.

Si quelqu'un sait de quoi il s'agit...


----------



## aurique (17 Novembre 2022)

Alors pour moi ça ressemble au début de Superman 3 .....mais c'est loin d'être l'intrigue principal


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Appel à tous, Appel à tous, Appel à tous...
> Seulement, il trouve le moyen de prélever 1 cent à chacun et vire tout sur un compte à lui se faisant un petit pactole.
> Si quelqu'un sait de quoi il s'agit...


En effet, c'est du réel.
De mémoire l'escroquerie a bien eu lieu et a (peut-être) été jugée...


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Novembre 2022)

Ce serait ça... À voir...


----------



## baron (17 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Appel à tous, Appel à tous, Appel à tous...
> 
> Ceci est un appel à la mémoire ou à la culture de chacun !
> Je cherche une référence, un film ou un livre.
> ...


Cette escroquerie informatique est citée sous le nom de « perruque » dans cet article de 1985 :


> « Voici un second exemple appelé la « perruque » : l'agent récupère centime par centime, comme l'artisan confectionnant sa perruque cheveu par cheveu. Il faut supposer que la banque rémunère les comptes courants en versant des intérêts dont le montant est arrondi à l'unité supérieure. Plus précisément, l'agent programme un arrondissement à l'unité inférieure et se fait verser sur son compte la différence. »
> 
> Jean PRADEL et Christian FEUILLARD, « Les infractions commises au moyen de l'ordinateur »,
> _Revue de droit penal et de criminologie_, 65ᵉ année nº 4, Bruxelles, avril 1985.
> https://bib.kuleuven.be/rbib/collectie/archieven/rdpc/1985-4.pdf



On parle aussi de « technique du salami », comme dans le film cité plus haut. 


			http://www.minich.com/education/wyo/java/lecture_notes/SalamiFraud.pdf


----------



## touba (17 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si quelqu'un sait de quoi il s'agit...


Smart money ?








						Smart Money (1986 film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## boninmi (17 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Appel à tous, Appel à tous, Appel à tous...
> 
> Ceci est un appel à la mémoire ou à la culture de chacun !
> Je cherche une référence, un film ou un livre.
> ...


Pourquoi ? Tu veux faire pareil ?


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Novembre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Tu veux faire pareil ?


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Novembre 2022)

Celui ou celle (y en a ?) qui trouve ce que c'est...


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2022)

Un jeu-test pour savoir si tu es bourré...


----------



## guigus31 (20 Novembre 2022)

C’est un Pub anglais, tout simplement


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Novembre 2022)

guigus31 a dit:


> C’est un Pub anglais, tout simplement


L'objet, banane...


----------



## boninmi (20 Novembre 2022)

Il faut poster dans la salle de jeu


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Novembre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Il faut poster dans la salle de jeu


Ce à quoi sert cet objet peut sauver ma vie...


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Novembre 2022)

C'est une machine à gougoutte... ​


----------



## peyret (20 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est une machine à gougoutte... ​
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 271281


Je ne connaissais que celle-ci :


----------



## baron (20 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est une machine à gougoutte... ​


Je ne comprends pas comment ça fonctionne…


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2022)

baron a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas comment ça fonctionne…


t'es pas assez bourré


----------



## peyret (20 Novembre 2022)

baron a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas comment ça fonctionne…


Je suppose que c'est pour tenir la bouteille seule pour que le contenu liquoreux s'écoule sans avoir à tenir la bouteille et ceci juqu'à la dernière goutte ?

Qu'est qu'en pense @Toum'aï  ? J'ai juste...


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2022)

peyret a dit:


> pour tenir la bouteille seule


C'est ce que je dis depuis le début : c'est pour les mecs bourrés, incapables de tenir la bouteille.


----------



## baron (21 Novembre 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Je suppose que c'est pour tenir la bouteille seule pour que le contenu liquoreux s'écoule sans avoir à tenir la bouteille et ceci juqu'à la dernière goutte ?


Mais alors, le verre déborde ?…


----------



## aCLR (21 Novembre 2022)

C’est un séchoir de carafe à décanter détourné en verseur-jusqu’à-la-dernière-goutte !


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Novembre 2022)

baron a dit:


> Mais alors, le verre déborde ?…


Oui, c'est la goutte qui fait déborder le verre...


----------



## loustic (21 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui, c'est la goutte qui fait déborder le verre...


Tout bon buveur (in)vertébré
connait un truc plus simple :
poser la boueille vide horizontalement
et attendre un peu...


----------



## Powerdom (26 Novembre 2022)

Je crois que si tu poses la bouteille à l'horizontal, il faudra attendre longtemps pour que ce qui reste sorte.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2022)

Amis de Lille, Roubaix et Tourcoing et plus généralement, amis et supporters des "bleus" des Hauts de France ... Juste une petite question :

Pourquoi venir chez nous, en Belgique, fêter vos victoires (ou supposées victoires   ) et vous plaindre après de recevoir sur la gueule ou qu'on vous fasse bouffer vos ridicule coqs en plastic de merde ?

Nous, on ne va pas chez vous pour fêter quoi que ce soit, et on n'emmerde personne en gueulant, en klaxonnant, en éructant et en vomissant sur vos trottoirs ... Bref ! On reste chez nous et entre nous, entre gens civilisés !

Et à tous ceux qui, sournoisement, me diront que nous, les belges, n'avons rien à fêter ... Je répondrais simplement : "Je vous emmerde !" ...  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et à tous ceux qui, sournoisement, me diront que nous, les belges, n'avons rien à fêter ... Je répondrais simplement : "Je vous emmerde !" ...  ...


Bon ! C'est pas ce soir qu'on aura un truc à fêter !!!   ...


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Novembre 2022)

Moi, je connais personnellement un mec qui a été champion du monde...

De 420




​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi, je connais personnellement un mec qui a été champion du monde...
> De 420


J'aurais plutôt cru ... de 51 !


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> les belges, n'avons rien à fêter ...


Enfin un pays civilisé.


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'aurais plutôt cru ... de 51 !


Ou amateur de quatre-cents vins ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Novembre 2022)

moi c'est plutôt 421 !


----------



## Powerdom (28 Novembre 2022)

J'ai besoin d'un petit coup de main. je souhaiterais remplacer les plans de travail de notre cuisine. Le noir c'est pas terrible. Mais avant je voudrais voir ce que ça donne avec un style chêne clair ou approchant. 

Cela fait un moment que je galère avec Pixelmator à poser une planche trouvée sur un site de bricolage sans arriver à poser sur l'ilot central. 
L'un d'entre vous aurait-il la gentillesse de le faire pour moi ?
merci
voici une photo :


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2022)

Comme ça ?


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Novembre 2022)

Désolé je n'ai pas fait les chants




​


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Novembre 2022)

Grilled par @Gwen qui a fait les chants...


----------



## Powerdom (28 Novembre 2022)

Merci Merci Merci !! 
Pour les champs c'est pas une mauvaise idée de ne pas les avoir fait cela donne une autre vue. En tout cas c'est parfait.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Novembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Pour les champs


Les chants...


----------



## Powerdom (28 Novembre 2022)

Ah ben oui !


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Grilled par @Gwen qui a fait les chants...


Et des coins arrondis.  

après, j’ai fait ça à l’arrache.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Novembre 2022)

Mais j'ai ajouté l'éclairage du plafonnier.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Novembre 2022)

Ça parle j'aime ou j'aime pas les avions dans les Actus...
Petit souvenir.
J'ai dix ans, un mercredi après-midi après l'école je décide d'aller à l'aérodrome à 20 bornes de chez moi.
Je prends mon vélo et go...
J'y arrive, et là qu'elle surprise, il y a une Caravelle, ouhaaa ! 






Dans le petit aérogare, je reconnais le pilote à son uniforme d'Air Inter à l'époque.
Je vais le voir et lui demande pour où il va décoller.
Les Baléares...
Et lui, pas con, il voit dans mes yeux que j'aimerais monter dans l'avion et m'y invite.
Il m'a même fait assoir sur son siège de pilote.
Ce cockpit, hummm






À un moment, une des hôtesse vient lui dire que les passagers vont embarquer.
Il m'invite à descendre car il décolle dans 1/2 heure.
Je vais dans l'aérogare et me tiens dans l'encadrement de la porte ouverte.
Les moteurs s'allument et l'avion commence à pivoter pour rejoindre la piste.
À ce moment, un employé de l'aérogare me demande de me pousser car il faut fermer la porte.
Ce petit retard fait que les réacteurs sont dirigés vers nous.
Et là je sens le souffle des réacteurs pourtant au ralenti.
Avec le mec nous nous sommes mis à deux pour fermer la porte avant que le pilote mette plus de gaz pour avancer.
Et bien ça n'a pas été facile mais on a réussi malgré les vibrations de toute la façade de vitres.
Je crois que la fois d'après ils ont demandé aux agents de piste de parquer l'avion plus loin de l'aérogare.


----------



## Powerdom (29 Novembre 2022)

En 1988, mon premier vol en avion, direction la famille à la Réunion. Au cours du vol, je prends mon courage à deux mains et je demande à une hôtesse si je peux visiter la cabine de pilotage.
Ce qu'on m'a accordé avec plaisir et les explications du pilote de l'époque. Je crois que maintenant c'est mort.

Quelques années plus tard lors d'un vol pour les USA, à l'arrivée en douane. le douanier demande à voir ce que j'ai à la ceinture. _Depuis mes 10 ans j'ai toujours eu un couteau sur moi. actuellement j'ai dans un étui un Victorinox Spirit. A l'époque un Victorinox aussi._

Le douanier prend mon couteau dans sa main et d'un regard admiratif me dit "Swiss mad" et me le rend avec un grand sourire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ce cockpit, hummm


Waouh !!!!   J'ai toujours été dingue d'aviation, surtout après après avoir perdu ma licence ULM pour manque d'heures de vol - le coût de l'heure de vol était devenu prohibitif pour mes revenus ! 

Alors, je squatte les petits aérodromes et les chaînes "aviation" de Youtube ! Un pis-aller peut-être, mais je m'en contente en espérant pouvoir re-voler un de ces jours !


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça parle j'aime ou j'aime pas les avions dans les Actus...
> Petit souvenir.
> J'ai dix ans, un mercredi après-midi après l'école je décide d'aller à l'aérodrome à 20 bornes de chez moi.
> Je prends mon vélo et go...
> ...


Petit cadeau pour la route :


----------



## Gwen (29 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais j'ai ajouté l'éclairage du plafonnier.


Bien vu, en effet. Bon, on va fusionner nos deux maquettes et on arrivera à avoir un truc potable


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Novembre 2022)

Gwen a dit:


> Bien vu, en effet. Bon, on va fusionner nos deux maquettes et on arrivera à avoir un truc potable



@Powerdom est sympa ; faites-lui un prix d'ami !


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2022)

Ma vie de Macgéen. Hier je vais faire un tour en forêt et je prends un raccourci à travers quelques ronces. Je force un peu le passage et un peu plus loin je me dis : Merde je vois moins bien que d'habitude ! Une branche avait fait valser mes lunettes. Ben je les ai pas retrouvé !


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ma vie de Macgéen. Hier je vais faire un tour en forêt et je prends un raccourci à travers quelques ronces. Je force un peu le passage et un peu plus loin je me dis : Merde je vois moins bien que d'habitude ! Une branche avait fait valser mes lunettes. Ben je les ai pas retrouvé !




Il faut repartir en forêt pour les chercher à nouveau ! 
En veillant à ne pas les écraser en marchant dessus en les cherchant...  
Parce que ça, ce serait un épilogue fâcheux...


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ma vie de Macgéen. Hier je vais faire un tour en forêt et je prends un raccourci à travers quelques ronces. Je force un peu le passage et un peu plus loin je me dis : Merde je vois moins bien que d'habitude ! Une branche avait fait valser mes lunettes. Ben je les ai pas retrouvé !


C'est cadeau :


----------



## aCLR (8 Décembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est cadeau :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 272389​


Très pratique ! J'ai équipé une paire d'un cordon similaire


----------



## peyret (8 Décembre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Très pratique ! J'ai équipé une paire d'un cordon similaire


..et la pipe — Rien ?


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2022)

peyret a dit:


> ..et la pipe — Rien ?


C'est un implant


----------



## boninmi (8 Décembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est cadeau :
> 
> ​


Quand on a fait un peu de voile, on sait qu'il faut utiliser ça.


----------



## aCLR (8 Décembre 2022)

*Crapahuter* ailleurs qu'entre la chaise et l'écran oblige à s'équiper d'un ☞ accessoire de la sorte, si tu veux mon point de vue.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Décembre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> *Crapahuter* ailleurs qu'entre la chaise et l'écran oblige à s'équiper d'un ☞ accessoire de la sorte, si tu veux mon point de vue.




Ma préférence va à l'anneau porte-lunettes, mais en d'autres temps, pour des lunettes de soleil, j'ai utilisé l'accessoire dont il est question sur cette page.


----------



## papadben (10 Décembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça parle j'aime ou j'aime pas les avions dans les Actus...
> Petit souvenir.
> J'ai dix ans, un mercredi après-midi après l'école je décide d'aller à l'aérodrome à 20 bornes de chez moi.
> Je prends mon vélo et go...
> ...


J'ai fait mon seul vol en avion civil à bord d'une Caravelle... C'était pour revenir d'Algérie en 62...
Après, je n'ai fait que des vols militaires et bien souvent descendu avant l'atterrissage...


Powerdom a dit:


> Ma vie de Macgéen. Hier je vais faire un tour en forêt et je prends un raccourci à travers quelques ronces. Je force un peu le passage et un peu plus loin je me dis : Merde je vois moins bien que d'habitude ! Une branche avait fait valser mes lunettes. Ben je les ai pas retrouvé !


Comme disait Coluche "_vous savez, moi sans mes lunettes..._"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Décembre 2022)

Je suis honteux !!!! ...  

Pour la première fois de ma vie, j'ai été perfide, machiavélique et manipulateur ! ... 

Je vous explique : Samedi après-midi, j'étais occupé à discuter avec un de mes voisins sur le pas de la porte quand arrive un autre voisin, un français, domicilié depuis 3 ans en Belgique pour des raisons évidentes de fiscalité avantageuse (c'est lui qui le dit !)...

Le problème avec ce voisin français, c'est qu'il ne se mêle jamais avec la plèbe belge environnante - jamais présent à la fête des voisins ni aux autres festivités du quartier - et qu'en plus, il affiche avec fierté un énorme drapeau français à chaque match des bleus, _champions du monde en titre_ pour faire plaisir à Moon ! 

Et puis, ce fut le drame ... En nous croisant, il nous dit de façon narquoise : "Salut les belges ! Alors, déjà de retour à la maison ???" ... Il ne saura probablement jamais qu'à ce moment précis, il a échappé à une baston mémorable autant que sanguinolente ! 

Alors que je réfléchissais à une réponse appropriée, j'ai pensé au fait que le voisin avec qui je discutais était l'archétype du râleur qui avait la triste réputation de porter plainte à tous vents et de pratiquer la délation avec art et maîtrise - enfin, selon la rumeur !

Et c'est là que mon machiavélisme a pris le dessus ...  ... Je lui ait fait remarquer que la voiture du voisin français, ainsi que celle de sa femme,  étaient toujours immatriculées en France, alors que la loi l'obligeait à la faire immatriculer en Belgique dans le mois suivant sa domiciliation et donc, que ça faisait plus de 3 ans qu'il profitait de cette situation taxatoire avantageuse ...

Réponse de mon voisin : "Ah bon !!!" ... A vrai dire, j'ai été déçu ... Enfin jusqu'à ce matin, jusqu'au moment délicieux ou il m'a annoncé avec un air de conspirateur : "C'est fait ! Ils pourront dire adieu à leurs plaques françaises !"

Et tout ça, faut être honnête, uniquement à cause du drapeau français qu'il pend à sa fenêtre à chaque match des bleus ... 

J'ai honte !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Décembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et tout ça, faut être honnête, uniquement à cause du drapeau français qu'il pend à sa fenêtre à chaque match des bleus ...


Euh ! J'ai oublié d'ajouter_ "champions du monde en titre"_ ! Excuse-moi, Moon !


----------



## loustic (12 Décembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...à chaque match des bleus, _champions du monde en titre_ ...


Match de quoi ?
Quelle sorte de bleu : azur, roi, nuit... ?
En titre de quel bouquin ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Décembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai honte !


Il ne faut pas.

Les types qui essayent de manger dans deux gamelles ne méritent aucune considération.

Et puis, lorsqu'on vit à l'étranger, il y a certaines règles de civilité à respecter, en sus des règles fiscales. Respecter le deuil des supporters belges est la moindre des choses. Pour en rire, il faut repasser la frontière.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! J'ai oublié d'ajouter_ "champions du monde en titre"_ ! Excuse-moi, Moon !


Il y a des chances que t'en reprennes pour quatre années supplémentaires.


----------



## Romuald (12 Décembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il y a des chances que t'en reprennes pour quatre années supplémentaires.


Sinon ça sera 'ex champions du monde en titre' de toutes façons.


----------



## Romuald (13 Décembre 2022)

Tout à l'heure dans le bus, devant moi, un couple de vieux. Sonne le téléphone de madame (oui, les bus sont des cabines de téléphone mobile), elle a choisi un morceau qui me dit quelque chose  et nous change des musique eléctroniques habituelles.

Et d'un coup c'est moi qui prends un coup de vieux  : Get it on, de T-Rex, grand souvenir des soirées de ma (lointaine, donc) jeunesse


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tout à l'heure dans le bus, devant moi, un couple de vieux.





Romuald a dit:


> ma (lointaine, donc) jeunesse


Donc ils étaient très vieux.
On ne voit jamais son propre âge, sauf quand on a des douleurs...


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Décembre 2022)

moi je n'utilise plus de sonnerie depuis que j'ai mon AW, j'ai le poignet qui vibre


----------



## Romuald (13 Décembre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> moi je n'utilise plus de sonnerie depuis que j'ai mon AW, j'ai le poignet qui vibre


Le jour où il vibrera mais que ton AW sera sur ton lavabo ou ta table de nuit, faudra commencer à t'inquiéter.


----------



## love_leeloo (13 Décembre 2022)

ça dépendra de ce que je suis en train de faire, ça pourra peut etre aider


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> moi je n'utilise plus de sonnerie depuis que j'ai mon AW, j'ai le poignet qui vibre


Quand je travaillais, j'avais une collègue qui s'occupait du marketing et qui était tellement bosseuse qu'au moment de l'heure du repas, elle faisait transférer les appels arrivant sur son fixe vers son GSM pour n'en rater aucun !   

Un jour, nous avons eu un audit du siège et l'auditeur qui examinait notamment les frais de téléphonie avait trouvé bizarre que des appels en provenance de son poste fixe avait pour destination le GSM de ladite collègue !

Je lui explique la situation et contre toute attente, il désire interroger la collègue ... ce que, la connaissant, je jugeais "périlleux" ... 

Et ça n'a pas raté !  ... J'étais hilare quand elle lui a répondu qu'elle s'emmerdait durant l'heure du midi, qu'elle s'amusait à fourrer son GSM dans sa culotte et qu'elle le faisait vibrer en s'appelant de son poste fixe ! ... La tête du gars qui ne savait plus ou se mettre ! Je n'en pouvais plus ! 

Sacrée Nancy !!!!!


----------



## Gwen (13 Décembre 2022)

Meilleure anecdote du jour. Merci, ça a fait ma journée.


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Décembre 2022)

Oh punaise, y a Toum'aï il a changé de tête.


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Décembre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Oh punaise, y a Toum'aï il a changé de tête.


Bin, quoi ? C'est bientôt Noël...


----------



## Romuald (15 Décembre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Oh punaise, y a Toum'aï il a changé de tête.


y'a pas que lui.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Décembre 2022)

Allez ! Je vous suis !!!   
Une photo de ma chouchoute ... snif !


----------



## patlek (15 Décembre 2022)

Je relance de 1...


----------



## Powerdom (16 Décembre 2022)

je suis


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Décembre 2022)

Okayyy, ça va, j'ai compris.


----------



## Romuald (16 Décembre 2022)

et le modo du coin, kesskilatan ? ct’un artiste en plus.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Décembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> et le modo du coin, kesskilatan ? ct’un artiste en plus.


Oui, et s'il attend trop, on va s'en charger...


----------



## patlek (16 Décembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui, et s'il attend trop, on va s'en charger...


 Pas moi, sinon on va dire "ya acharnement!!" !!


----------



## patlek (16 Décembre 2022)

Pas pu résister...!


----------



## Powerdom (17 Décembre 2022)

Brrr -9.4 ce matin


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2022)

3 bûches = 23°


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Décembre 2022)

1 bouteille de pinard et 1 tartiflette = 39° (ressenti)
Inutile de tuer des arbres.


----------



## papadben (21 Décembre 2022)

T'as tué des cochons, des truches, des oignons, anéanti une génération de vignes qui ne demandaient qu'à pousser, enlevé de la gueules de veaux le lait nourricier et tu es fier?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Décembre 2022)

Tant qu'il n'a pas trucidé de poilus, ni de gypaètes barbus, on s'en fiche un peu ! 
_ps : Je cite les gypaètes barbus parce que, d'une part c'est un nom que j'aime bien, et d'autre part, je ne savais pas où le caser ailleurs !  _


----------



## loustic (21 Décembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tant qu'il n'a pas trucidé de poilus, ni de gypaètes barbus, on s'en fiche un peu !
> _ps : Je cite les gypaètes barbus parce que, d'une part c'est un nom que j'aime bien, et d'autre part, je ne savais pas où le caser ailleurs !  _


Où caser _gypaète_ ? Dans le jeu des 5 lettres en partant du mot _agalmatophilie_ ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2022)

Allez ! Les jours qui viennent  vont être bien occupés ... "gardiennage" bénévole de matous pendant la période de vacances ... 3 maisons et 7 poilus à soigner et chouchouter dans le quartier dont un chaton super-mignon !  
Je vais m'éclater surtout en comptant aussi mes petits protégés errants !!!!  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2022)

Et Joyeux Noël à tous !!!!!! ​


----------



## Powerdom (24 Décembre 2022)

Joyeux Noël à toi également TheBig, ainsi qu'a tous les autres participants de ce bar


----------



## boninmi (24 Décembre 2022)

Joyeux Noël à tous !


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Décembre 2022)




----------



## Romuald (24 Décembre 2022)

C'est toi sous la barbe ?


----------



## boninmi (24 Décembre 2022)

On l'a tous reconnu.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Décembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est toi sous la barbe ?


Non, j'ai pris la photo. Et il est possible que l'année prochaine je le fasse à l'école de ma compagne, cette année, le cuistot qui le faisait s'est fait crever par les enfants...


----------



## boninmi (24 Décembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Non, j'ai pris la photo. Et il est possible que l'année prochaine je le fasse à l'école de ma compagne, cette année, le cuistot qui le faisait s'est fait crever par les enfants...


Comment ça, le Père Noël est un cuistot ? Je n'y crois pas.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Décembre 2022)

Joyeux noël tout le monde.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2022)

Pffff ! Je termine l'année sur une note un peu "ennuyée" ... J'ai du décliner la demande d'un couple du quartier qui, partant en vacances 2 jours à partir de demain m'avait demandé si je voulais bien m'occuper de leur chien ... un énorme Mastiff qui, s'il semble très gentil, est réellement impressionnant !   

Pour être sincère, il me fait peur et j'ai pensé que, puant le chat, je ne serais peut-être pas à l'abri d'une regrettable confusion de sa part ... (*) 

(*) ... _Courageux, mais pas téméraire_ ... 

Heureusement, ils ont trouvé (grâce à moi !) une solution par le biais d'un autre voisin qui a l'habitude des gros clébards ! 

Tout est bien qui finit bien ! 

En attendant, je vous souhaite un excellent réveillon et un magnifique passage en 2023 !!!!


----------



## Powerdom (31 Décembre 2022)

À mon tour, je souhaite un bon réveillon aux habitués de cette terrasse, ainsi que mes vœux pour l'année qui arrive.


----------



## patxito (31 Décembre 2022)

Bonne année et meilleurs vœux à tous !


----------



## ScapO (31 Décembre 2022)

Meilleurs vœux et merveilleuse nouvelle année à tous.


----------



## peyret (31 Décembre 2022)




----------



## boninmi (31 Décembre 2022)

Bonne année !


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Janvier 2023)

Good year c'est un pneu, alors happy new year !


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Janvier 2023)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Good year c'est un pneu, alors happy new year !


À propos de ceci, je vais vous raconter une histoire vraie. 
J'ai 10 ans et je suis en colo, Dans un temps informel, les animateurs mettent à disposition des jeux de société, de la lecture ou du papier et de quoi dessiner. 
Moi je prends les feutres et entreprends de dessiner une voiture de course. 
Pour qu'elle soit plus réaliste, j'écris Goodyear sur les pneus. 
Les animateurs voient mon dessin et s'écrient : "oh, il a écrit Bonne année sur les pneus... 
Longtemps après j'ai su que Bonne année en anglais c'est happy new year, donc les animateurs...


----------



## patlek (1 Janvier 2023)

Bonne année 2023... que 2023 vous apporte la gloire , la richesse, le succès, etc... comme en 2022, quoi... pareil!


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Janvier 2023)

Je n'ai pu me résoudre à choisir une carte cette année.
Je vous livre tout.
Prenez celle qui vous plait.
Et Bonne Année.


----------



## patlek (2 Janvier 2023)

Le running gag, la 3!!!


----------



## Romuald (Samedi à 20:25)

Il parait qu'il y a une désaffection de la terrasse (zebig©)
Alors pour faire vivre le fil, qu'est-ce que je pourrais bien me faire à diner ce soir ?


----------



## peyret (Samedi à 22:52)

Romuald a dit:


> Alors pour faire vivre le fil, qu'est-ce que je pourrais bien me faire à diner ce soir ?


Comme dans un grand restaurant qui pourrait propser : "sardines dans leur lit de fer blanc"
pour ne pas dire boite de sardines


----------



## Romuald (Dimanche à 10:21)

peyret a dit:


> Comme dans un grand restaurant qui pourrait propser : "sardines dans leur lit de fer blanc"
> pour ne pas dire boite de sardines


Ben oui, mais c'est un peu tard, entretemps je me suis fait une soupe-salade, ai regardé un film puis suis allé me coucher.

Du coup je réitère ma demande - actualisée.

Que manger ce midi ?
Vous avez deux heures.


----------



## boninmi (Dimanche à 10:57)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben oui, mais c'est un peu tard, entretemps je me suis fait une soupe-salade, ai regardé un film puis suis allé me coucher.
> 
> Du coup je réitère ma demande - actualisée.
> 
> ...


Fais comme nous, décongèle le pot au feu de la semaine dernière.


----------



## Toum'aï (Dimanche à 11:09)

Une galette des rois entière, comme ça je suis sûr d'avoir la fève...


----------



## Romuald (Dimanche à 11:36)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Une galette des rois entière, comme ça je suis sûr d'avoir la fève...


Pas seulement.... 

Et la reine ? Ta copine, capitaine gribouille ou pirouette ?


----------



## patlek (Dimanche à 11:57)

Faut juste faire un intitulé 'gastronomique"







Suprême d' oeuf cuit à l' eau bouillante façon "à la coque" , et ses délices de mouillettes façon "Romuald"accompagné de beurre fin​


----------



## Toum'aï (Dimanche à 11:59)

Romuald a dit:


> Et la reine ? Ta copine, capitaine gribouille ou pirouette ?


Chacun la sienne, puis une tisane et au lit...


----------



## patlek (Dimanche à 12:34)

On pourrait rajouter "croustillantes" à mouillettes (Pas eut le temps d' aller faire les courses et le pain est sec, mais "croustillantes" ça sonne mieux, et c' est pas mensonger!) )


----------



## Romuald (Dimanche à 13:22)

Platée de spaghettis-oignons-lardons  

Sieste.


----------



## baron (Dimanche à 13:44)

Romuald a dit:


> Platée de spaghettis-oignons-lardons
> 
> Sieste.


Chez nous, on rajoute de la crème et des olives vertes tranchées.


----------



## patlek (Dimanche à 17:21)

Chez nous, on ne prend pas de spaghettis, mais des tagliatelles,on met pas d' olives vertes, on met de la crème fraiche, de l' ail, et on appelle çà "Pates carbonara"
(Et c' est ce que j' ai mangé hier soir, et que je vais remanger ce soir)


----------



## Romuald (Dimanche à 17:30)

Ton truc ce sont des pâtes à la Patlek.
Les pâtes à la carbonara, c'est sans crème fraîche, mais avec un mélange bouillon de cuisson-jaune d'œuf, sans lardons mais avec de la pancetta, et sans ail.


----------



## baron (Dimanche à 17:34)

Oui, et aussi pas mal de fromage — pecorino ou parmesan, ça se discute !
(Et puis les Romains préfèrent le guanciale à la pancetta…)


----------



## patlek (Dimanche à 18:18)

Romuald a dit:


> Ton truc ce sont des pâtes à la Patlek.



Non, c'est un "Délice de pâtes "Carbonara "à la française" façon à la Patlek"









						Recette Pâtes à la "carbonara" à la française - FRIJE
					

Gérez votre liste de courses avec ce planificateur de repas intelligent




					fr.frije.com


----------



## aCLR (Dimanche à 20:09)

Selon les goûts et peu importe le plat, la crème se retrouve partout !


----------



## Romuald (Dimanche à 20:47)

Tiens, un normand


----------



## boninmi (Lundi à 17:21)

J'ai semé les petits pois et le oignons .


----------



## Powerdom (Lundi à 18:10)

un oignon ça va être juste non ?


----------



## boninmi (Lundi à 18:30)

Powerdom a dit:


> un oignon ça va être juste non ?


J'avais quand même mis un s à oignons  
J'en ai semé trois rangs et un rang d'échalotes.


----------



## Toum'aï (Lundi à 18:51)

Les chaloooootes...


----------



## aCLR (Lundi à 20:21)

boninmi a dit:


> J'avais quand même mis un s à oignons
> J'en ai semé trois rangs et un rang d'échalotes.


Et les échalions !? Combien ?!


----------



## loustic (Lundi à 21:02)

Autant que les chats lions


----------



## aCLR (Lundi à 21:33)

Le temps des chats lions, c’est au néolithique !


----------



## loustic (Mardi à 07:40)

Et alors, à quelle lignée appartiennent les Lucky et compagnie ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (Mardi à 18:16)

loustic a dit:


> Et alors, à quelle lignée appartiennent les Lucky et compagnie ?


Après avoir conduit de longues et fructueuses recherches généalogiques, je peux confirmer que les Lucky et compagnie sont de la lignée des *Chats Mouraïs* comme en atteste leur valeureux ancêtre qui me sert d'avatar !


----------



## aurique (Mardi à 19:23)

bon, c'est là où je vois que je suis fatigué; j'ai cherché quel tête ça avait des Chats Mouraïs ... 

Je pars hiberné


----------



## Human-Fly (Mardi à 23:02)

aurique a dit:


> bon, c'est là où je vois que je suis fatigué; j'ai cherché quel tête ça avait des Chats Mouraïs ...
> 
> Je pars hiberné




Spécimen célèbre de chat mouraï :


----------



## loustic (Mercredi à 07:59)

Shamouraï était le surnom donné au guerrier japonais qui éternuait pendant la castagne !
À vos souhaits !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (Mercredi à 13:09)

Attention les gars ... vendredi = *Black Cat Friday* ! 
Ne laissez pas passer votre chance ! 

A vendre : amulettes bourrées de poils de chat noir certifié pure race - très efficace, très magique ! ... résultat garanti !!!! Intéressé > MP






Gizmo : connard zebig !  ... 
​


----------



## Powerdom (Mercredi à 13:11)

je vois que tu as déjà tondu celui là. Pour vendre ses poils ?


----------



## patlek (Mercredi à 17:46)

En voilà des chats-mots


----------



## thebiglebowsky (Hier à 12:11)

Je suis un violent ... !!!!!  

Je plante le décor : dans mon supermarché ce matin ... le client qui me précède dans la file commence à insulter la caissière (ma caissière chouchoute !) dans le style : "T'aurais été à l'école tu serais pas caissière espèce de c.... !" ... J'en passe et des meilleures ! 

Mon sang ne fait qu'un tour et je lui dis vertement : "Hola ! Un peu de respect et de politesse quand même !!!" ... soutenu par les quelques clients offusqués qui me suivaient !

Réponse du gars qui empoigne son GSM : "J'appelle la police ... je vois que vous êtes un violent !" 

Mais ... il a été interrompu par le gérant qui, ayant vu la scène et la caissière en pleurs l'a bourré dehors manu militari pour notre plus grand plaisir à tous ! 

Me tournant vers le client qui me suivait je lui demande : "J'ai été violent ?" ... 

Réponse du client (avec un petit sourire !) : "Non ! non ! Mais ... vous alliez l'être !" ... 

Et voilà ... encore un procès d'intention !!!!  ... 

Marre !


----------



## Powerdom (Hier à 12:21)

ton nouvel avatar me rappel un ancien membre qui avait changé plusieurs fois de pseudo. _le scribe_ était son dernier je crois


----------



## aCLR (Hier à 22:37)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (Aujourd'hui à 09:40)

N'oubliez pas de câliner vos black cats !   
Sans oublier les autres hein ! ​


----------

